# Cyndi's quest for MUSCLES



## Sapphire (May 17, 2004)

OK this is my NEW SERIOUS Journal.  I am doing GP's P/RR/S workout.  He is shaking things up a bit for the next 2 months, don't know how yet, but he will let me know SOON.

My goals are simple.  Increase size and definition in legs and butt.  Increase strength and definiton everywhere else.  Build up ab muscles and TRY for a six pack.  

I am currently benching 95 lbs 2 rep max, I want to bench 120.  I don't do cardio at all except long walks with my puppy.

DAY 1

Meal 1
protein shake
oatmeal

Meal 2
cottage cheese (FF)

Meal 3
BIG spinach salad w/ tomatoes oil/vinegar
rice cakes w/ RF PB


----------



## J'Bo (May 17, 2004)

ahh hun i missed you soooo much.
i was just about to find your journal and post  bring my sapphy back 

 so how was the vacation? 

i am happy to see you back love


----------



## Sapphire (May 17, 2004)

Hi Jenny!!

I missed you too!  I posted in your journal yesterday but my computer locked up and I was so annoyed I just shut it off.   

Anyway.. the vacation was AWESOME!!  We went scuba diving and saw dolphins.  

I read your journal and am very excited for you about your upcoming photoshoot!!!  Your avi is awesome!!      That's some tush ya got there Babe Bubble Butt!!   

Missed you lots!!!


----------



## atherjen (May 17, 2004)

YAY!!!   GOOOO CYND!!! excellent goals and you can totally reach them girl!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 17, 2004)

Welcome back sexy girl! I missed ya!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (May 17, 2004)

Hi there Jen and Viv!!

Missed you both!  How r u girls doing???


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2004)

Yeah  Cyndi's back !!!!!!!!!!  How was the trip ?  Where's the pics ?  Or am i behind the times ?   LOL

Oh  and  good luck on gettin' them muscles !


----------



## Sapphire (May 18, 2004)

NEW WORKOUT Schedule

Tuesday SHOULDERS/TRIS/ABS

Wednesday LEGS 

Saturday CHEST/BIS/ABS

Sunday LATS/LOW BACK/ABS


Rep Range Week!!!

Today's Workout

-SEATED DUMBELL PRESS...3 X 7-9
-WG CABLE UPRIGHT ROW...3 X 10-12
-REAR LATERAL...3 X 13-15
-CG BENCH PRESS...3 X 7-9
-ROPE PRESSDOWN...2 X 10-12
-OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXTENSION...2 X 13-15
-ABS
seated rope crunches 4x20
decline situps with weight 3x20
hanging leg raises 3x20
bench knee-ins (?) with 5 pound weight between feet 4x20


Meal 1
Glutamine
Fiber One cereal with skim milk
protein shake

Meal 2
2 rice cakes with RF Nat PB

meal 3
brown rice w/ chicken

Meal 4
glutamine
cottage cheese

Meal 5
glutamine
chicken with spinach


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2004)

hey cyn 

last night you would have laughed. 
i was wanting pb soooo bad that i could have written a novel on the things i would do for pb


----------



## gwcaton (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_I don't do cardio at all except long walks with my puppy.



Arf ! Arf !


----------



## Jill (May 18, 2004)

Good luck with the new plan!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2004)

in no time you and i will be doing a butt shoot together 

yeh can GP and i whore in your journal too


----------



## atherjen (May 19, 2004)

Morning Beautiful!! 
I love the new avi! as always! 

your workouts look great!!  
what kind of puppy do u have?


----------



## Sapphire (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> in no time you and i will be doing a butt shoot together
> 
> yeh can GP and i whore in your journal too




OF COURSE you and GP can whore in my journal too!  I love you both!


----------



## Sapphire (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Morning Beautiful!!
> I love the new avi! as always!
> 
> ...



Morning Hottie!

Thanks....   I am excited about my new workouts, I am hoping to get some good results!!  

I have a cockapoo, she is the CUTEST dog in the world, she is 12 pounds, white and black, so good and smart and LOVABLE.  Her name is Belle.  I love her!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (May 19, 2004)

*Wednesday May 19*

Meal 1
glutamine
fiber 1 cereal with protein powder and soy milk  
coffee

Meal 2
1 tbls Nat PB
spinach salad w/ oil and vinegar
chicken

Meal 3



LEGS 

-SQUATS...3 X 5-7
-LEG PRESS...3 X 8-10
-LEG EXTENSION...2 X 11-15
-STEP UPS...2 X 16-20
-LYING LEG CURL...3 X 5-7
-STIFF DEADLIFT...2 X 8-10
-SEATED LEG CURL...2 X 11-15
-BUTT BLASTER...2 X 16-20
-ABDUCTION...2 X 21-25
-STANDING CALF...2 X 8-10
-SEATED CALF...2 X 11-15


----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2004)

ahhh i had a cockapoo too and they are precious. only my doggies name was Webster 

good job on the legs love. trust me the pain pays off


----------



## Sapphire (May 20, 2004)

My cockapoo is the cutest!!  I adore her and spoil her rotten.

I am actually gonna do legs today...   Yesterday I went to watch Chris run in a race... to cheer my honey on.  He came in 4th place overall and won his age group.


----------



## Sapphire (May 20, 2004)

*Thursday May 20*

Meal 1
protein shake and fiber one cereal

Meal 2
spinach salad and turkey
small apple

Meal 3
steamed chicken and broccoli
1/2 small bag of peanuts

Meal 4
cottage cheese (pre wo)
glutamine

Meal 5 (post wo)
chicken 
spinach
low carb pasta

Doing LEGS TODAY!


----------



## atherjen (May 20, 2004)

diet and training look great Cynd! have fun with leggies today!  
thats so cool with Chris's race!  

a cockapoo? hmmm sounds like a birdie to me. Im picturing some lil rich ladies pouchie?! 

hey.. do you put the protein powder on your fiber 1 cereal? (thats what I do)


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 20, 2004)

I'm so confused. This journal is infested with beautiful ladies and I can't decide who to wink at and make a fool of myself towards...


----------



## Sapphire (May 20, 2004)

Oh SF you are so silly, don't you realize you can wink at all of them!!


----------



## Sapphire (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> diet and training look great Cynd! have fun with leggies today!
> thats so cool with Chris's race!
> 
> ...




Hi Jen

I just got home from my wo...  it was OK.  Not really that into it today.  Not sure why   BUT I did it! , I could have skipped it, am I right???

My belle is soooo cute, I will post a pic of her.

Chris is an exceptional athlete.  He normally WINS the race, so he was a bit disappointed.  ME I would have been thrilled!!!

Actually YES I do put the protein powder and a little soy milk in the cereal!  It's yummy!  I love the sugarfree soy milk, vanilla.

I really want a six pack.  What should I do?  My tummy is flat (expect during my period)   I have been doing weighted wos for a few monthes BUT still no bumps....


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 20, 2004)

How often do you do abs and how much abs work altogether?


----------



## atherjen (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hi Jen
> 
> I just got home from my wo...  it was OK.  Not really that into it today.  Not sure why   BUT I did it! , I could have skipped it, am I right???
> ...




at least you got the leggie workout in!  

yes yes I wanna see a pic of the pup! 

ME too!!! Thats great that you BOTH are into health and working out!  someday I hope to find someone alike. 

what have you been doing for abs? 
if you want thickness (ie bring out the plates more) stick to resistance moves. decline crunches w/ plate on chest, cable crunches, reverse crunches w/ weight between feet, etc. 2X week is enough. pick a couple exercises and do 3-4 sets, not super high reps either.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 20, 2004)

Listen to the girl with the abs hon!!

Love ya


----------



## Jill (May 21, 2004)

I luuuuuuuuuuv your new pics!! You look fab! Great tan, I cant wait to be on a beach Most of all, I cant wait to spend a week with my hon!  

Diet is looking great. Except, I dont like soy milk  Have a super weekend!


----------



## Sapphire (May 21, 2004)

Ok let's see...

I do abs twice a week (sometimes three)  

I do

Decline situps with 25 lb plate on chest 4x20
seated ropecrunches 50 pounds 4x20
hanging leg raises 4x20
ab machine crunches (sometimes)
bench knee ins (sometimes)
I try to mix it up a bit....

I guess I need to be more patient...


----------



## J'Bo (May 21, 2004)

add some planche holds...they really buildem up in my opinion. if gp says its ok that is


----------



## Paynne (May 21, 2004)

I see you're doing the new and improved P/RR/S.   I'm looking forward to starting the basic one in three weeks. 
Pics look amazing.  Put a 6 pack on that and....holy mackerel!


----------



## Sapphire (May 21, 2004)

J'Bo
Hmmm  planches?  I think I know what they are...  I spelled them wrong I guess.  I will add them DEFINITELY!!!  Thank you!! 

Jilly... thanks about my Mexico pics!!  My tan is starting to fade !  Oh well...  have a great time with your honey!!  

You have an awesome weekend too!! 

Paynne

Yup I am a P/RR/S groupie for sure!!  My legs are just starting to hurt from yesterday rep range workout!   
As J'Bo knows, I usually don't make a move without GP's blessing! 

  Thanks about the pics... I want a six pack BUT I don't know...  maybe I should settle for a 2 pack!   
J/K  I will never give up!!! 

Let me know how you like P/RR/S.  If you have any questions, ask me or Tank or Rissy or OF COURSE the Guru GP!!!


----------



## Sapphire (May 21, 2004)

Diet for TODAY is not great....

Meal 1
Fiber one with protein OK
nat pb

Meal 2
Soy chips...  not as OK

Meal 3
Hazelnut chicken salad... YUMMY but had MAYO 
I ordered it thinking it was grilled chicken
BAD!!!  

Oh well I guess today is a cheat day!!   


No workout today either...


----------



## gwcaton (May 21, 2004)

Hey Cyndi ! 
Don't let it get you down. you are doing great !  Have a great weekend !


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 21, 2004)

u go girl!


----------



## Sapphire (May 24, 2004)

Hi Gary and Chiquita!!!

How are youy guys????


----------



## Sapphire (May 24, 2004)

*Monday may 24*

Meal 1
glutamine
Fiber 1 cereal/with water/protein powder 
coffee
1 tblsp Nat PB

Meal 2
lowfat cottage cheese


Meal 3
steamed chicken and broccoli with brown rice


Meal 4
cottage cheese
glutamine

Meal 5
egg whites w/chicken sausage

Rest day!!


----------



## Jill (May 24, 2004)

*Re: Monday may 24*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Meal 1
> 
> Fiber 1 cereal/with water/protein powder



I tried this once and Im with you on the 'gross' part!


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2004)

Hi Cyndi !   
OMG !!!!!!  Look at that avitar !!!!!!!   I bow to you Queen of the Avitars


----------



## atherjen (May 24, 2004)

I liked protein powder w/ Fiber 1?   

Cynd your pics from Mexico are BEAUTIFUL!!!  
and I agree with Gary, all your avatars are mesmirizing!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 24, 2004)

Yeah. Ditto on the avatars.


----------



## Sapphire (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I liked protein powder w/ Fiber 1?
> 
> Cynd your pics from Mexico are BEAUTIFUL!!!
> and I agree with Gary, all your avatars are mesmirizing!




I like the fiber 1 with the protein powder... it is the water that is yucky!!!  I really like it with soy milk!  NOW THAT IS YUMMY!!   

Thanks about the pics!!  Isn't my honey adorable?  :
and about the avatar, I hate my legs...  too small.. need muscle mass badly..  I AM TRYING


----------



## Sapphire (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Hi Cyndi !
> OMG !!!!!!  Look at that avitar !!!!!!!   I bow to you Queen of the Avitars


Hi Gary!

Thanks about my pic.. I hate my legs, too scrawny...   but I appreciate the compliment!


----------



## Sapphire (May 25, 2004)

*Tuesday May 25*

Meal 1
glutamine
Fiber one cereal with skim milk and protein powder
coffee
1 tblsp nat PB


Meal 2
cottage cheese 1 %
bag of soy chips


Meal 3
steamed chicken, tofu and broccoli
glutamine

Meal 4 (pre WO)
glutamine
cottage cheese  ff

SHOCK WEEK  

DELTS/TRIS/ABS

-SUPERSET: SEATED SIDE LATERAL/WG CABLE UPRIGHT ROW...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: SEATED DUMBELL PRESS/REAR LATERAL...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: CABLE FRONT RAISE THROUGH THIGHS...1 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8
-SUPERSET: ROPE PRESSDOWN/DIP MACHINE...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: CG BENCH PRESS/REVERSE GRIP PUSHDOWN...1 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: OVERHEAD 2 ARM DUMBELL EXTENSION...1 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8
-ABS

Meal 5
glutamine
3 big chicken breasts
spinach salad


Before bed 
a handful of sunflower seeds and mint tea

I skipped abs... I am doing them tommorow instead.


----------



## atherjen (May 25, 2004)

look at all those supersets!!!  have fun with that!!  

and there is NOTHING wrong with your legs!!! they look GRREEAT!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 25, 2004)

I love coming into work and going to see what you've decided on a avi ... holy wow!  

I can't wait till I can become your professional personal photographer.


----------



## Sapphire (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> look at all those supersets!!!  have fun with that!!
> 
> and there is NOTHING wrong with your legs!!! they look GRREEAT!!!!




I LOVE you avatar!   

Yeah .. those supersets should be a blast!   

BLAH!!  Hate my legs!


----------



## Sapphire (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I love coming into work and going to see what you've decided on a avi ... holy wow!
> 
> I can't wait till I can become your professional personal photographer.




Thanks Hun!  It will be easier when someone else takes my picture!


----------



## naturaltan (May 25, 2004)




----------



## Mavs (May 25, 2004)

Hey there!  Just wanted to drop in and tell you keep up the good work!  Scrawny legs...yeah, WHATEVA!!  I bow to your supersets too!


----------



## Sapphire (May 25, 2004)

Hi there Mavs!!

Thanks Hun, but I really truly dont like my legs.   When I was at the gym busting my tush, a friend says to me "Cyndi are you losing weight?  You look skinny"  ARGGHHHH!!!   
I could have screamed!  Oh well genetics are a bitch to fight, BUT I WILL DO MY BEST!!

WO was tough tonight...  but check in tommorow to see my leg workout!   

I just ate 3 big chicken breasts!  Now I feel stuffed.    maybe they will go right to my thighs!    I should be so lucky!

Thanks for stopping in!


----------



## Jill (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> When I was at the gym busting my tush, a friend says to me "Cyndi are you losing weight?  You look skinny"  ARGGHHHH!!!
> I could have screamed!  Oh well genetics are a bitch to fight, BUT I WILL DO MY BEST!!


Isnt that weird that we are always trying to accomplish what we dont have?? (I have the opposite problem of you, I put on muscle WAY to easy!!)  You work mighty hard hon, those legs will come!!!


----------



## Mavs (May 25, 2004)

That's right Sapphire, you hang in there!  I have no doubt that you have all the knowledge and know-how to get what you want!!  By the way, I'm going to have to concur with everyone on here that your avatar is, dare I say...off the hizzy!!    Goodnight and take care!


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2004)

Thanks Jilly and Mav!  I am not even close to giving up!!  I know with GP's knowledge and my dedication, something will happen (what,  I dont know) 

Yup Jill it is ironic, you wish you were skinnier I wish I was more muscular, too bad we can't switch!!


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2004)

*Wednesday May 26*

Meal 1
Fiber 1 with skim milk and protein powder
coffee
soy chips

Meal 2
4 rice cakes with cottage cheese

Meal 3
steamed chicken w/ broccoli and brown rice

Meal 4 (pre WO)
protein shake
fiber1 cereal
glutamine 


LEGS

-SUPERSET: FEET HIGH LEG PRESS/SQUATS...2 X 10-12 EACH
-SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSION/STEP UPS...2 X 10-12/12-15
-DROPSET: BUTT BLASTER...2 X 15-20, DROP, 10-12 MORE
-SUPERSET: LYING LEG CURL/STIFF DEADLIFT...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: SEATED LEG CURL/STIFF DEADLIFT...1 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: SEATED LEG CURL...1 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8 MORE
-SUPERSET: ABDUCTION/ADDUCTION...2 X 20-25 EACH
-SUPERSET: LEG PRESS CALF/SEATED CALF...2 X 10-12 EACH
-DROPSET: SEATED CALF...2 X 10-12, DROP, 6-8 MORE

Meal 5
3 rice cakes with LF cottage cheese

Meal 6
glutamine
2 chicken breasts w/ egg whites

I purposely went sorta high on carbs since it was leg day!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 26, 2004)

Wow, Cyndi, your avatar's get better and better.  

Training and diet looks good by the way, are you changing anything for summer, or keeping it the same?


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2004)

Thanks Sweetie 

GP changed my workouts a bit, now I do 

Shoulders/Tris/Abs on Tuesdays
LEGS on Wednesdays
Chest/Bis on Saturdays
Back/calves/abs

I used to work my legs twice a week.. but I don't feel like they are growing very much , so he reduced the # of times I work them to see if they needed more rest.  I hope that was the problem.  

As far as cardio I basically do NONE now.  I am really trying to gain muscle mass.     Very frustrating!! 
I think I may start a pilates class next week.

How are you????


----------



## david (May 26, 2004)

Hey Cyndi!

I just saw that you posted in my journal.  Thank you.  I hve been so wrapped in pursuit of my dreams (Music)  I'm 50% there.  I have been latched onto (signed) by a band as manager and developing a team within to excecute the final stages.   It's been fun but hectic with a great new experience!  I'm living my dream finally!  

Anyway, back to my workouts!  

I see you're doing really well and looking VERY GOOD, too!    GoPRO rules!!!!


----------



## Mavs (May 26, 2004)

Hey Cyndi!  How's your day going?  Awesome leg workout!  You're doing awesome...Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2004)

Hey Mavs!

I am good, just ate a good dinner, chicken and egg whites! 

My workout went pretty good, gym was a bit too crowded, so the supersets were harder to do.   I will be sore I am sure tommorow!   

How are u?????


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2004)

Hi Sapphire 

I just thought that I would stop in and say hello.  One thing that also drew me here, is the title of the journal.  I was reading some advice from Johnnny in this thread here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32041 and supposedly, you will get HUGE if you do fewer reps


----------



## Mavs (May 26, 2004)

Mmmmm...lots of protein!!  You'll get those muscular legs in no time hon!  I think I'm gonna be sore tomorrow too!  Worked chest, tris, and calves...I was pretty hosed by the time I was done    I'm really looking forward to seeing how the supersetting works for you.  Have a great evening!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 27, 2004)

Morning Sweetie ! 

Hey , is that muscles song a Diana Ross song ?

What ya working today ?


----------



## Sapphire (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mavs *_
> Mmmmm...lots of protein!!  You'll get those muscular legs in no time hon!  I think I'm gonna be sore tomorrow too!  Worked chest, tris, and calves...I was pretty hosed by the time I was done    I'm really looking forward to seeing how the supersetting works for you.  Have a great evening!!


My calves are so sore today I can hardly walk!!  Butt and hammies are just starting to get a little sore.  Yup dinner was all protein, I ate kinda late.
I am still waiting for those muscular legs.......    
Have a great day Hun!


----------



## Sapphire (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Morning Sweetie !
> 
> Hey , is that muscles song a Diana Ross song ?
> ...




Morning right back at YOU Babe...

I could NOT find it on my PC, I actually started to write you an email and got annoyed when I couldn't find the song.  I am gonna download it again today.  I know you heard it, it's OLD, I think it's Diana Ross.

Today is either a rest day or just abs.  I am going out to dinner with my girlfriend for mussels and a glass of red wine! 

How about you???


----------



## Sapphire (May 27, 2004)

*Thursday May 26*

Meal 1
Glutamine
oatmeal with protein powder

Meal 2
cottage cheese
3 rice cakes

Meal 3
glutamine
steamed chicken/broccoli with brown rice


Meal 4
1 tablepsoon Nat PB
glutamine


Meal 5 (ate early)
mussels marinara
salad
1 diet coke and rum  
black coffee

Rest day!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Morning right back at YOU Babe...
> 
> I could NOT find it on my PC, I actually started to write you an email and got annoyed when I couldn't find the song.  I am gonna download it again today.  I know you heard it, it's OLD, I think it's Diana Ross.
> ...



Ok I thought it was a Daina Ross song, found the lyrics on the net.
Just finished abs and getting ready to go to work.

Enjoy your lunch !


----------



## Mavs (May 28, 2004)

So the hammies and butt all the way sore yet??    I'm getting ready to work my upper legs tomorrow too...My calves and my triceps are definitely feeling it today from my Wednesday workout...I'm finding that getting back into the swing of things is challenging!  Have a great evening, Cyndi!


----------



## gwcaton (May 28, 2004)

Hi Cyndi !

How was lunch ?  Have an incredible weekend !!!!


----------



## Sapphire (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mavs *_
> So the hammies and butt all the way sore yet??    I'm getting ready to work my upper legs tomorrow too...My calves and my triceps are definitely feeling it today from my Wednesday workout...I'm finding that getting back into the swing of things is challenging!  Have a great evening, Cyndi!




Ya know the butt and hammies are a LITTLE sore, not enough though!  I hope I worked them hard enough.  BUT My calves    Sooooo sore I can hardly walk!  

Yeah it can be tough getting started... but you look like you are kicking some major  to me!

Have a great FRIDAY!!  Yippee!!    Any plans for the weekend??


----------



## J'Bo (May 28, 2004)

sapphy i comend you on the leg workout  i tried it last night and i have done some pretty intense workouts but i just couldnt finish that one  you will have the booty of your dreams in no time at all. 

psst geuss who has a date tonight   more pm's coming your way tomorrow for sure


----------



## atherjen (May 28, 2004)

TGIF Cyndi!!!  what are you plans? 

no worries on the leggies not being too sore! as long as you felt physically that you worked them to their limit then its all good!   

now now, whats this Daina Ross song your all talking about.. whats it called?


----------



## Jill (May 28, 2004)

What are your plans for the weekend???


----------



## Sapphire (May 28, 2004)

Hello beauties!!

J'Bo WooHoo Hot date!!  Cant wait for dirt!!  
Thanks about leg WO, it was a toughie!  I was pooped afterwards!   

Jenny Muscles  Really??  It's not a problem that I am not really sore?  I definitely worked them to their limit!!!  

Diana Ross I want muscles!!  It's an oldie!   

Going wine tasting and BBQ tommorow... BBQ Monday too!!  


Hey Jillie you gorgeous curly haired goddess!  See above!  
PLUS lots of J'Bo's MEAL 5!!   
 How about YOU?????


----------



## naturaltan (May 28, 2004)

what's all the talk about Monday ... is it a holiday for you?


----------



## gopro (May 28, 2004)

This isn't a journal...its a soap opera!


----------



## naturaltan (May 28, 2004)

these girls chat up a storm


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 28, 2004)

Being sore isn't an indicator of anything, Miss Cyndi. What matters is that you're being consistent and you're progressing.


----------



## Sapphire (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> what's all the talk about Monday ... is it a holiday for you?




Yup it's Memorial day in the USA!!!


----------



## Sapphire (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> This isn't a journal...its a soap opera!




It's an X rated soap opera!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 28, 2004)

Nice avi  You can have my leg muscles if you want them


----------



## Mavs (May 28, 2004)

Hey Good-Lookin!  Plans for the weekend - well...I'm going to go hang out with some friends tonight, then I get to go help my folks work on their roof in this nice 90+ degree Texas weather tomorrow!  woohoo!  Maybe I can work on my farmer's tan    Oh, and lots of studying in there.  What do you have going this lovely three-day weekend??


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> It's an X rated soap opera!!



dont you know it. friday night calls for a private pm report to my saphhy


----------



## gopro (Jun 1, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> dont you know it. friday night calls for a private pm report to my saphhy



And introducing the star of our x-rated soap opera, J.....


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 1, 2004)

Ahemmm...  this is MY journal therefore I am the STAR.  J'Bo can be the co-star if she wants...  

AND Where is that PM?????


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 1, 2004)

Meal 1
protein shake

Meal 2
protein shake
1 slice whole grain bread with RF NAT PB

Meal 3
brown rice/chicken`

Meal 4
protein shake

Meal 5
chicken w/egg whites

skipped wo today...  I was feeling sad and the gym was TOO crowded to deal with.  I have a Yankee game tommorow night..so looks like wos on THursdayand Friday instead.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Cyndi !

How was your weekend ? X-rated ?


----------



## Mavs (Jun 1, 2004)

Yes, I'm curious on that one as well!


----------



## gopro (Jun 1, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Ahemmm... this is MY journal therefore I am the STAR. J'Bo can be the co-star if she wants...
> 
> AND Where is that PM?????


I stand corrected...YOU SAPPHY are without a doubt the star of any X rated anything!! And innocent lil J'bo is your co-star.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 1, 2004)

sounds like a plan to me.....pm cumin your way


----------



## atherjen (Jun 1, 2004)

CYNDI you naughty thing you!! !  

nice avi!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 1, 2004)

Like ya have to ask??

Come on, if you were Sapphy's BF you'd be hitting it as often as possible too!

Lookin hot as always


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 1, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> I stand corrected...YOU SAPPHY are without a doubt the star of any X rated anything!! And innocent lil J'bo is your co-star.


I am glad we got THAT straight!  And who may I ask is this INNOCENT LIL" J'BO you speak of???  Hmmm??  Anyone I know?


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 1, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> dont you know it. friday night calls for a private pm report to my saphhy


DIRT DIRT I WANT THE DIRT!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 1, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Cyndi !
> 
> How was your weekend ? X-rated ?


Yup there were some X rated parts, some R rated parts and even some G rated parts.  It was all good.   

How bout YOU???


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey Beautiful Jenny Muscles and G(ORGEOUS) Blonde chick!

Thanks about the pic... and OK Viv I will take your leg muscles!   

How was both of your weekends?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow, your avatars are more and more distracting.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 1, 2004)

Yeah Mike. I don't even know how to concentrate.

 Cundy in her avatars. Andrea in her bikini. Jen...period. Maybe we should start a new set of forums. www.nohotchickssowecanconcentrate.com


----------



## Mavs (Jun 1, 2004)

No kidding!  Cyndi, I just know you haven't heard this before, but your avatars are  SEXAY...oh...sorry...did I say that out loud?  Damn that ever-elusive inner monologue...


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 2, 2004)

Ok , is it just me or does everyone else use the magnifer program to get a better look at Cyndi's avi's ?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2004)

hey toots where are the workouts? 
 you taking a rest week?
 i wanna see some serious lifting 

 typing pm as we speak


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 2, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Ok , is it just me or does everyone else use the magnifer program to get a better look at Cyndi's avi's ?


I've saved them, sent them home and then me and the missus would try to find a way to blow them up  

You're not alone gw


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 2, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> hey toots where are the workouts?
> you taking a rest week?
> i wanna see some serious lifting
> 
> typing pm as we speak


Hmm Am I taking a rest week, it does seem that way doesn't it?  I did back, butt and calves on Sunday but haven't been to the gym since then   I skipped last night cause I was  and needed to play with my nephews.  Tonight I am going to a baseball game with people from work.  BUT tommorow I am getting back to the gym.  Tommorow is ...
QUADS/HAMS/CALVES
-LEG PRESS...4 X 6-8
-SQUATS...3 X 6-8
-SINGLE LEG LEG EXTENSIONS...3 X 6-8
-LYING LEG CURL...3 X 6-8
-STIFF DEADLIFT...2 X 6-8
-SEATED LEG CURL...2 X 6-8
-LEG PRESS CALF...3 X 6-8
-STANDING CALF...3 X 6-8
BIG LEGS...BIG LEGS...BIG LEGS!!   

I am gonna read your PM NOW!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 2, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I've saved them, sent them home and then me and the missus would try to find a way to blow them up
> 
> You're not alone gw


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 2, 2004)

Mavs said:
			
		

> No kidding! Cyndi, I just know you haven't heard this before, but your avatars are SEXAY...oh...sorry...did I say that out loud? Damn that ever-elusive inner monologue...


Thanks toots!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 2, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Wow, your avatars are more and more distracting.


And thank YOU Monstar!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 2, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Yeah Mike. I don't even know how to concentrate.
> 
> Andrea in her bikini. Jen...period. Maybe we should start a new set of forums. www.nohotchickssowecanconcentrate.com


Jen is quite the HOTTIE!!  Andrea is too I am sure... not sure who Andrea is though!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 2, 2004)

what does Chris think about you getting so much attention with your avs?  I know from experience that there are not many guys who are comfortable when their spouses receive so much attention from other guys.  Just curious ... as I've been asked the same question when we're out and the missus is off chatting it up/dancing with other guys


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

Saph you are one hot chica and I loved your pics from Mexico!!!  Man Chris is one lucky fella!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 2, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> what does Chris think about you getting so much attention with your avs? I know from experience that there are not many guys who are comfortable when their spouses receive so much attention from other guys. Just curious ... as I've been asked the same question when we're out and the missus is off chatting it up/dancing with other guys


I dont think Chris minds it at all actually.  He KNOWS I am devoted to him! Sickingly so.... as a matter of fact.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 2, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Saph you are one hot chica and I loved your pics from Mexico!!! Man Chris is one lucky fella!!!


Why thank you Shorty!!  I am the lucky one!!  Mexico was awesome!  Loved it.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 2, 2004)

damnit
sapphire

i dont know whether to love or hate your avi's

they are so aluring, yet, un-attainable lol....


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 3, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> damnit
> sapphire
> 
> i dont know whether to love or hate your avi's
> ...


 
  thanks myCAT!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 3, 2004)

*Thursday June 3*

Glutamine

Meal 1
turkey and egg whites on dry english muffin
coffee

Meal 2
protein shake
glutamine
1 tbls nat PB

Meal 3
chunk turkey breast w/brown rice

Meal 4 (pre WO)
protein shake
glutamine


Workout for Today  
QUADS/HAMS/CALVES
-LEG PRESS... 405x8, 495x8, 585x8, 675x7  
-SQUATS... 140x8,190x8,200x6
-SINGLE LEG LEG EXTENSIONS...65x8, 75x6, 80x6
-LYING LEG CURL...55x8, 60x8, 65x7
-STIFF DEADLIFT...110x8, 110x8, 110x8
-SEATED LEG CURL...65x8, 80x8,95x6
-LEG PRESS CALF...270x12, 320x8, 320x8
-STANDING CALF... 235x8, 275x7, 275x7

Meal 5 (post WO)
glutamine
flat breads w/ cottage cheese
1 strawberry

Meal 6
grilled chicken breast

I have to say I did GOOD tonight!!! I felt strong and worked very hard!! I don't mean to brag BUT a bunch of guys stood around the leg press machine as I loaded on the plates giggling and pointing, shaking their heads no, I was a little nervous BUT I kicked some major BOOTY!! One of the guys said "OK I am in love now when I finished my last set."  Maybe this working legs once a week instead of twice is the trick! 

I should have went heavier with the SLDs ... I will next time! BUT overall I feel proud and know I did my best tonight!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jun 3, 2004)

Morning Cyndi!  

looks like a leg shaking workout for today!  have fun with it! 

you put anything on that dry english muffin?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 3, 2004)

Morning miss Cyndi !
Looks like you'll have the legs you desire in no time with wo's like that.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 3, 2004)

Youch!!  That looks like it is one painful workout.  How are you walking today Cindy????


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 3, 2004)

Morning Jen Gary and Shortie!!   

I am gonna do that leg workout TONIGHT!     I am anticipating  during the whole thing!!     I hope you are right Gary... and my legs start to really grow!!  It's starting to frustrate me...    

Jennie Muscles.. I actually put the egg whites and turkey ON the english muffin!!!  

Shorty.. I HOPE I am very sore tommorow!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 3, 2004)

Make sure to stretch and make Chris give you a nice massage afterwards


----------



## Mavs (Jun 3, 2004)

Nice leg workout, Cyndi!  I think I'd be paralyzed from the waist down for a few days if I did that one!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 3, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Make sure to stretch and make Chris give you a nice massage afterwards


Ahhh yeah a nice massage!!  Great idea Viv!!      He's actually in class til 11 tonight.. so that massage may have to wait until tommorow night...


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 3, 2004)

Mavs said:
			
		

> Nice leg workout, Cyndi! I think I'd be paralyzed from the waist down for a few days if I did that one!


 Yeah  I hear ya on that one... I try not to look at the whole workout at one time, too scary!!

This is POWER week for me... high weight low reps.     GP is a big meanie!!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 3, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Yeah I hear ya on that one... I try not to look at the whole workout at one time, too scary!!
> 
> This is POWER week for me... high weight low reps.  GP is a big meanie!!!


And if I DID train you in person you could bet that I WOULD use a whip on you!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 3, 2004)

Cyndi's avatar makes IM not worksafe.


----------



## Var (Jun 3, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Cyndi's avatar makes IM not worksafe.


I'm ok with this!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 3, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Cyndi's avatar makes IM not worksafe.


You aint seen nothing... if you think THESE aren't work safe!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> You aint seen nothing... if you think THESE aren't work safe!


Hows that song go...  "Dreeeaaam, dream dream dream..."


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 3, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> And if I DID train you in person you could bet that I WOULD use a whip on you!


And you could bet I would probably LIKE it!    

BUT seriously Coach I rocked tonight doing legs, look at my numbers!   
I felt great, very strong and fresh.  You would have been proud of me!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hows that song go... "Dreeeaaam, dream dream dream..."


Why are you a burning demon PreMier??


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

Well, I am burning with passion and desire for so many different things... Yourself included   And I cant be an angel, because I am naughty


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 3, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> You aint seen nothing... if you think THESE aren't work safe!


Where can we find those pics cyndi??


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 4, 2004)

PM- Well now THAT is a good reason to be a demon!! BUT can't there be a naughty angel? That is what my boyfriend says I am!! 

IT- Hmmm where can you find my not work safe pics??? I guess the only place would be my computer!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 4, 2004)

*Friday*

Meal 1
shredded wheat cereal/with protein powder and skim milk
coffee
glutamine

Meal 2
soy crisps

Meal 3
steamed chicken/w broccoli
brown rice

Meal 4 (pre WO)
protein shake with glutamine

Meal 5


WO today (makeup day for Tuesday)

DELTS/TRIS

-MACHINE SHOULDER PRESS...40x8,40x8,50x6
-BARBELL UPRIGHT ROW... 65x8,70x7,80x6  
-STANDING SIDE LATERAL...10x8,10x8,10x8 
-DIP MACHINE (STAY UPRIGHT)...did bench dips instead
-OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXTENSION...25x8,25x8,30x5  
-STRAIGHT BAR PRESSDOWN...2 X 6-8 55x8,60x7,60x7


Ok YES I am very stiff and starting to get sore from that LEG workout yesterday, which btw ROCKED!! I felt great, very strong. I need to go heavier with SLDs .. but my hammies are still sore, got a great stretch. I LOVE those things!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 4, 2004)

cindy I love the AVI!!!  You and Chris are so cute and hot!!!!  If you two have kids, watch out world they are going to be heartbreakers.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> You aint seen nothing... if you think THESE aren't work safe!


talk is cheap


----------



## gopro (Jun 4, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> And you could bet I would probably LIKE it!
> 
> BUT seriously Coach I rocked tonight doing legs, look at my numbers!
> I felt great, very strong and fresh. You would have been proud of me!


1-Yes you would like it.
2-I am so proud of you and become more so every week!
3-STOP CHANGING AVI'S EVERY DAY! I told you that once per week is perfect. You have to let us all digest each avi for a few days before you switch. Sometimes we want to see a certain one for a bit before you change it. And FYI...get your boyfriend outta there...we just want YOU in the flesh!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2004)

GP ... that is a great avi!  It also reminds the IM guys that miss Sapph has a love interest.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 4, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> cindy I love the AVI!!! You and Chris are so cute and hot!!!! If you two have kids, watch out world they are going to be heartbreakers.


Thanks Shorty!!!     Chris is VERY cute and VERY hot and sweet and funny and smart ......   

      No kiddies for us...  we already have a 2 year old daughter named Belle, my sweet little pup!!  SHE is a heartbreaker!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 4, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> 1-Yes you would like it.
> 2-I am so proud of you and become more so every week!
> 3-STOP CHANGING AVI'S EVERY DAY! I told you that once per week is perfect. You have to let us all digest each avi for a few days before you switch. Sometimes we want to see a certain one for a bit before you change it. And FYI...get your boyfriend outta there...we just want YOU in the flesh!


1) Don't you know it!  
2) I am actually proud of myself after THAT workout! Keep those tough workouts coming Coach!! 
3) I had that other one up since Monday I think....  Silly me I FORGOT Chris was in that picture!! I am sorry GP!!   BUT if he wasn't in the pic, I couldn't post it cause I am nekkid. 

That is definitely NOT work safe!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> GP ... that is a great avi! It also reminds the IM guys that miss Sapph has a love interest.


THANK YOU NT!!      I love that pic!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 4, 2004)

So Cyndi when are you going to drop P-RR-S and jump on the Westside bandwagon?


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 4, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> So Cyndi when are you going to drop P-RR-S and jump on the Westside bandwagon?


     UhOh!  I think I hear the footsteps of THE GIANT himself!   How could you ask such a question???  I hope GP doesn't read your post!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2004)

stop, drop and roll


----------



## gopro (Jun 4, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> So Cyndi when are you going to drop P-RR-S and jump on the Westside bandwagon?


When hell suddenly freezes over. Besides, why jump on a bandwagon when she's riding shotgun in a Ferrari!?


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 4, 2004)

I guess that answers your question Monstar!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 6, 2004)

*SundayJune 6*

Meal 1
glutamine
2 pieces low carb bread with AB
coffee

WO  Chest, Butt Calves
Bench press 70x7,70x6,70x6
Incline press 60x6,60x6,60x6
Cable crossovers 35x7,40x7,40x7

2x Standing calf raises drop set starting at 215 to 35lbs  OUCH!!!

Butt blaster 2x150x6
Abductors 70x8,80x7,80x7


Meal 2
glutamine
salad
chicken breast
1 mini bagel

Meal 3
protein bar

Meal 4
chicken breast 
spinach
guacomole


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 6, 2004)

hahahah, this journal makes me laugh!  

and yes darlin you should be DAMN proud of yourself


----------



## gopro (Jun 7, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I guess that answers your question Monstar!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 7, 2004)

*Monday June 7*

Meal 1
glutamine
shredded wheat and bran with sugar free soy milk and protein powder
coffee

Meal 2
ff cottage cheese
protein shake
1 tblsp nat PB

Meal 3
steamed chicken/broccoli over brown rice

Meal 4 (pre WO)
glutamine
protein shake


LATS/LOW BACK/ABS
-WG PULLDOWNS...90X7,90X6,90X6  
-UNDERHAND GRIP PULLDOWN...7X100,7X100,6X100
-CG SEATED ROW...7X80,7X80,6X90
-ONE ARM ROW...7X50,7X50,6X50
 
ABS
seated rope crunches 4x20 with 50 lbs
twisting decline sit ups with 25 lb weight 4x20
leg raises with 7.5 lb weight between feet 3x12 


Meal 5
glutamine
2 BIG chicken breasts!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 7, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

>


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 7, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> hahahah, this journal makes me laugh!
> 
> and yes darlin you should be DAMN proud of yourself


Thanks Viv!  I was proud of my leg workout but my bench presses STINK!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 7, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks Viv! I was proud of my leg workout but my bench presses STINK!!


Cyndi ! 
Your bench press doesn't stink ! It's just not as heavy as you would like it to be.!  But you will make your goal I am sure .


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 7, 2004)

Hello Sugah Pie.

Just wanted to drop in and give you this 
I just pm'ed you with a Jenny update but also wanted to see whatcha been up to.

My puter is dead and i am a little stressed about that....
Although i am on cloud nine and so i dont really notice a thing. 
I am just one happy camper who is amazingly happy 

Your doing wonderful on the program and love those weights going up.
You showem who's boss


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey Hun!  Sooo happy you are soooo happy!!  I PMed you back.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 8, 2004)

*Tuesday June 8*

Meal 1
Glutamine
shredded wheat with soy milk and protein powder
coffee

Meal 2
Nat PB (ate it off a spoon) 
DD Iced coffee (it was free)  


Meal 3
chunk chicken w/brown rice


Meal 4
cottage cheese
protein shake (combo is  )



Rep Range Week!

DELTS/TRIS

-SEATED DUMBELL PRESS...20lb dbs x8  25ib dbs x8, 25x7
-WG BARBELL UPRIGHT ROW...60x12,70x10,70x10
-SIDE LATERAL...5x15,5x15
-REAR LATERAL...5x18,5x18
-CG BENCH PRESS...55x9,60x7
-OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXTENSION...25 X 12,25x12
-V BAR PUSHDOWN...30x15,30x14
-KICKBACK...10x19

 POST WO 
glutamine
2 flatbreads with cottage cheese

Meal 5
12 egg whites scrambled with garlic herb sauce


----------



## gopro (Jun 8, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Hello Sugah Pie.
> 
> Just wanted to drop in and give you this
> I just pm'ed you with a Jenny update but also wanted to see whatcha been up to.
> ...


Uh oh...J'bo is floating...can only mean that a man has entered her life once again. A girl fueled by love.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2004)

I love your workouts saphy    They are so crazy!!  Chris must be so proud of his little hard body


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 8, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> I love your workouts saphy  They are so crazy!! Chris must be so proud of his little hard body


I think he is proud!   Thanks Shorty!  BUT I am the really proud one, he is an awesome athlete.  I mean outstanding, he bikes, runs, lifts like a pro.  He wins practically every race he enters, the clydsdale division, he is a gorgeous muscular RUNNER!!  Imagine that!!  How many guys can bench 250 after running 10 miles and biking 75?  Well my baby can and does!!!   and still has energy for ME!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 8, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Uh oh...J'bo is floating...can only mean that a man has entered her life once again. A girl fueled by love.


Now GP are those eyes of yours turning green??     Sounds like someone is a wittle bit jealous!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I think he is proud!  Thanks Shorty! BUT I am the really proud one, he is an awesome athlete. I mean outstanding, he bikes, runs, lifts like a pro. He wins practically every race he enters, the clydsdale division, he is a gorgeous muscular RUNNER!! Imagine that!! How many guys can bench 250 after running 10 miles and biking 75? Well my baby can and does!!!  and still has energy for ME!!


Ok now can you please clone Chris, or take some of his genes and send them my way so I can inject that into Darren     Man youa re one lucky gal.  I think that is every girls dream    Oh that must be so much fun to watch him race and kick everyones butt then say yep that is my man


----------



## gopro (Jun 8, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Now GP are those eyes of yours turning green??  Sounds like someone is a wittle bit jealous!


Me? Jealous? C'mon now, you know me better than that! I'm just happy that 
J 'bo is happy. Besides...I know I can steal her away at any time  

(I'm in trouble now!)


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 8, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Ok now can you please clone Chris, or take some of his genes and send them my way so I can inject that into Darren   Man youa re one lucky gal. I think that is every girls dream  Oh that must be so much fun to watch him race and kick everyones butt then say yep that is my man


 here is a pic of him.. and that's all you get!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 8, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Me? Jealous? C'mon now, you know me better than that! I'm just happy that
> J 'bo is happy. Besides...I know I can steal her away at any time
> 
> (I'm in trouble now!)


My my... how DO you fit through a door with a head THAT BIG?????


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Uh oh...J'bo is floating...can only mean that a man has entered her life once again. A girl fueled by love.


You got it! Jenny loves to be in love/lust 

GP...i know that you arent jealous toots dont worry. My heart however is taken by whom ever i am with  Eyes never wonder  and the heart will never stray.

Sapph...   sent you another pm letting you know more details on my flightyness


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 8, 2004)

Oh man GP!  Looks like you may have missed your chance!  

I read your PM Jen...  I will write you back as soon as I eat.
Very  by the way... I wish Chris was home....


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 8, 2004)

For what it's worth, you can call me chris for the next hour


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 8, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, you can call me chris for the next hour


ONLY AN HOUR!!!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 8, 2004)

Well damn girl. With travel time and all... Plus I gotta be out of there by the time he gets home or he may try to kill me.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 8, 2004)

wouldn't that to happen SF!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm a lover, not a fighter.

 Where do you live, anyways. Perhaps with travel time adjustments, compromises can be made.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 8, 2004)

Yeah me too!  I am a lover not a fighter  

I live in New York... that's a long walk from Cali!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 8, 2004)

DAMN! Then an hour is truly the best I can offer.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 8, 2004)

I KNOW you are just teasing SF!!  You MUST have a hot sexy girlfriend!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 8, 2004)

I wish.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 9, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> I wish.


    NO way!  How could a cutie like you be single???


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 9, 2004)

*Wednesday*

Meal 1
coffee
shredded wheat with sf soy milk/protein powder

Meal 2
ff cottage cheese on 2 rice cakes

Meal 3
steamed chicken w/broccoli over brown rice

Meal 4
glutamine
protein shake
almonds

I am gonna do legs tommorow instead... I am feeling sore and tired, lifted 3 days in a row.. my legs are aching too.

Meal 5
cottage cheese
egg whites


LEGS   
 Tommorow!!!!!

-SQUATS...3 X 7-9
-LEG EXTENSION...3 X 10-12
-SINGLE LEG LEG PRESS...3 X 13-15
-STIFF DEADLIFT...3 X 7-9
-LYING LEG CURL...2 X 10-12
-SEATED LEG CURL...2 X 13-15
-ABDUCTION...1 X 25-30, 1 X 20-25, 1 X 15-20
-STANDING CALF...2 X 7-9, 1 X 10-12
-SEATED CALF...1 X 10-12, 2 X 13-15


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 9, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> LEGS
> -SQUATS...3 X 7-9
> -LEG EXTENSION...3 X 10-12
> -SINGLE LEG LEG PRESS...3 X 13-15
> ...


Wow Cyndi ! 
Yours legs are either going to grow or fall off after a wo like that ! LOL
Grow Baby ! Grow !


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 9, 2004)

Yeah um Cindy, your workouts are freaking killer, either you did something to make gopro mad or those leggies of yours are going to be growing like crazy.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 9, 2004)

Morning Hottie!!    Your workouts look great  .  I may have to steal your leg workout  .  Your boyfrineds very good looking (but then he'd have to be to have such a hot girlfriend  )!!

Have a good day


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2004)

hey cyn.
pm me your email addy ASAP.
got a present for you  
get ready to be blown away  i was


----------



## gopro (Jun 9, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> You got it! Jenny loves to be in love/lust
> 
> GP...i know that you arent jealous toots dont worry. My heart however is taken by whom ever i am with  Eyes never wonder  and the heart will never stray.
> 
> Sapph...   sent you another pm letting you know more details on my flightyness


Of course I'm not jealous cause I only want you to be happy...besides, I KNOW in my heart that if it weren't for just one itty bitty issue, you would be living with me permanently in the Sunshine state, laughing, playing, and ............


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 9, 2004)

NO I repeat NO more LOVE whoring between GP and JB in MY journal!!   

Get a PM will ya???


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2004)

gp...you are right toots  everything happens for a reason


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 9, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> hey cyn.
> pm me your email addy ASAP.
> got a present for you
> get ready to be blown away  i was


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey Gary, Shorty and NCgirl!

I am hoping these killer workouts do the trick!!!   

Thanks NC... Chris is adorable and I love him to death!!    

 HAve a great day!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2004)

now you see why i havent been around much  cyn


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 9, 2004)

ahhh Yah! One word.... UNFREAKINBELIEVABLE!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2004)

now this just isn't right ... all the pm's and excitement around them - you ladies should at the very least give us poor journal follower's a high level look at what's going on.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2004)

hey sapphy where is the update for today.

nt....a couple of words...hot hot hot...


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm with natural, you ladies need to do some sharing. I am available to be shared with via PM.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 9, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> now this just isn't right ... all the pm's and excitement around them - you ladies should at the very least give us poor journal follower's a high level look at what's going on.


    ..it's a little secret between J and me!  AND I do believe J would not share THIS secret with ANYONE!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2004)

nope i wouldnt share him with anyone  although the world may see us together in the mags


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 9, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> hey sapphy where is the update for today.
> 
> nt....a couple of words...hot hot hot...


Which update Hun?  Ya mean my workout and diet?  Page before this one.. and I didnt go to the gym yet.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 9, 2004)

Well, it's always best to send anything magazine-worthy to me first. I have to inspect such things very carefully.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 9, 2004)

You wanna check out pics of J's hunk????    Thanks but I think I can do that just fine!  It's purely professional of course!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 9, 2004)

No, I want to check out pics of you.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 9, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> No, I want to check out pics of you.


ME???  Nah...  nothing to see there...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> ME??? Nah... nothing to see there...


So modest..


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Wow.. new avi.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Premier!

How r u Hun???


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey Sapph,
I am doing fine I suppose.  Just sitting here at work, getting paid to talk to you   Oh, and I caught a cold somehow... havent been sick in 3+ years 

How are you, besides "Fine" because I can already see that


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 9, 2004)

I am good, sorta lazy today.  I skipped my workout and took a nap instead!  Felt sooo good.  I just chatted on the phone with my sister and girlfriend and drank a protein shake.  My bf is in the shower and I am gonna give him a massage when he gets out, so I gotta go and light some candles.  
Have fun at work!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 10, 2004)

Oh my....
 I don't mean to try to brag, but I bet I could break Sapphire off something fierce.

 <-- would flex but that's not my forte


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 10, 2004)

Cindy you are too cute, you did what I wanted to do today, nap instead of workout    Those are the best days sometimes     especially when followed by long massage with hot boyfriend


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 10, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Oh my....
> I don't mean to try to brag, but I bet I could break Sapphire off something fierce.
> 
> <-- would flex but that's not my forte


You want to break me off???  What does that mean??


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 10, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Cindy you are too cute, you did what I wanted to do today, nap instead of workout  Those are the best days sometimes  especially when followed by long massage with hot boyfriend


Morning Sweetie!!!!

    I gotta tell ya that nap felt great!  It was so hot and humid here...  and I had the air conditioner cranking!  Ahhhhhh....     I gave Chris a candle lit massage and .....    Let's just say it was a good time had by all!   

Does that count as cardio????


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 10, 2004)

Oh that is definitely some cardio.  I think it for every hour of sex is like 400-500 calories burnedf maybe even higher  :eviL:


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 10, 2004)

Hmmm so if you are right, I burned over 2,000 calories last night!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 10, 2004)

Morning Cyndi ,

Good thing you took a nap yesterday, sounds like you needed your energy !


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 10, 2004)

*Thursday June 10th*

Meal 1
shredded wheat with SF soy milk and protein powder
coffee

Meal 2
ff cottage cheese

Meal 3
grilled chicken, portabellos and almonds in a spinach wrap

Meal 4
protein shake (Pre WO)

Meal 5 (post WO)
glutamine
rice cakes with ff cottage cheese



LEG WORKOUT TODAY!! No napping for me!  

  I just got home from the gym...  OH MY GOD!  That leg wo was excruciating!   The single leg presses, the SLDs, the lying leg curls, the abductors...  OUCH!!!!!!!!!  I could hardly do my decline situps cause my abductors hurt so badly!!  If my legs dont grow!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 10, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hmmm so if you are right, I burned over 2,000 calories last night!!


I am finally getting some extra cardio starting tonight


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 10, 2004)

heheh on the extra cardio...isnt life great 
not that i am doing any  

sapphy when do you train chest and bis and back? havent seen any workouts lately other than legs and shoulders?


----------



## gopro (Jun 10, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> gp...you are right toots  everything happens for a reason


yup


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 10, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> heheh on the extra cardio...isnt life great
> not that i am doing any
> 
> sapphy when do you train chest and bis and back? havent seen any workouts lately other than legs and shoulders?


I do back on Sundays...  Chest and bis are usually Saturday but I did them Monday instead.  Ya gotta look further back in my journal, cause GP keeps flirting with you and hogging up my journal!     

A yah... like YOU aren't getting THAT kind of cardio!!!  Sure you are not! 
AND YES life is great!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 10, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Cyndi ,
> 
> Good thing you took a nap yesterday, sounds like you needed your energy !


   Yup you got THAT right!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 10, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I do back on Sundays... Chest and bis are usually Saturday but I did them Monday instead. Ya gotta look further back in my journal, cause GP keeps flirting with you and hogging up my journal!
> 
> A yah... like YOU aren't getting THAT kind of cardio!!! Sure you are not!
> AND YES life is great!!


No more flirting with J 'bo...she has her man now.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 10, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> No more flirting with J 'bo...she has her man now.


Does she ever!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 10, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> I am finally getting some extra cardio starting tonight


Hopefully I am too!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

I havent done cardio in so long..


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 10, 2004)

Oh you poor thing!!!  Go get yourself a workout partner and do cardio!  That's an ORDER!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 11, 2004)

*Friday June 11*

Meal 1
fiber 1 cereal with SF soy milk and protein powder

Meal 2
ff cottage cheese
peanuts 

Meal 3
same as meal 1 

Meal 4
ff cottage cheese with plain rice cakes







MY legs are killing me... I was getting cramps in them last night.. 
BUT I can feel them growing!!! (I hope)  

REST DAY!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 11, 2004)




----------



## gopro (Jun 11, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Does she ever!


Well, he's no ME, but he'll do for now.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 11, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Well, he's no ME, but he'll do for now.


He'll do WHAT for now???


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 11, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

>


----------



## gopro (Jun 11, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> He'll do WHAT for now???


Keep her occupied while still looking for a REAL man...


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I havent done cardio in so long..


Hey I saw on tv that Atkins diet helps you pick up chicks !


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 11, 2004)

at you two.
actually just to clear things up a little.

he is the sweetest man and honestly i can say he is the hottest man i have ever seen in my life  no brad pit, no vin diesel, no rock, no one  

one word: keeper


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 11, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> at you two.
> actually just to clear things up a little.
> 
> he is the sweetest man and honestly i can say he is the hottest man i have ever seen in my life  no brad pit, no vin diesel, no rock, no one
> ...


I hate to point out errors, but you forgot to say " ... he's no NT"   

Hey Sapph ... how is the redhead dynamo today?


----------



## gopro (Jun 11, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> at you two.
> actually just to clear things up a little.
> 
> he is the sweetest man and honestly i can say he is the hottest man i have ever seen in my life  no brad pit, no vin diesel, no rock, no one
> ...


Heard it b4....enjoy honey!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 11, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> at you two.
> actually just to clear things up a little.
> 
> he is the sweetest man and honestly i can say he is the hottest man i have ever seen in my life  no brad pit, no vin diesel, no rock, no one
> ...


I gotta admit he is pretty DAMN hot, I mean smoking, I mean HOLY SH*T, I mean jaw dropping gorgeous, I mean the kinda guy you only see in mags!!
I actually gasped when I saw his pics!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 11, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I hate to point out errors, but you forgot to say " ... he's no NT"
> 
> Hey Sapph ... how is the redhead dynamo today?


Hey NT!!  The redheaded dynamo is just fine!  How are you Sweetie???


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 11, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Heard it b4....enjoy honey!


I know you were speaking to J'Bo, BUT I KNOW for a fact she IS enjoying herself... oh yes... she is!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 11, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey NT!! The redheaded dynamo is just fine! How are you Sweetie???


excellent thanks ... it's home time and I'm not on call ... it doesn't get much better than that.  I'd like to see a bit more sunshine as I ride to the gym, but as long as it's not pouring out, I will manage!!

Have a great weekend miss Sapph


----------



## gopro (Jun 11, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I know you were speaking to J'Bo, BUT I KNOW for a fact she IS enjoying herself... oh yes... she is!!


I'm sure little innocent J bo is enjoying herself quite a bit! Lets see a pic of studly man himself! I wanna see what you consider soooo hot!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 11, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> I'm sure little innocent J bo is enjoying herself quite a bit! Lets see a pic of studly man himself! I wanna see what you consider soooo hot!


I am not allowed to show anyone his pic, as per my friend J'Bo.    Sorry Sweetie I just can't.  I promised her!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> I'm sure little innocent J bo is enjoying herself quite a bit! Lets see a pic of studly man himself! I wanna see what you consider soooo hot!


I would like to see too. I mean, seriously whats the big deal? 

Hi Sapph


----------



## gopro (Jun 11, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I am not allowed to show anyone his pic, as per my friend J'Bo.  Sorry Sweetie I just can't. I promised her!


Thats actually rather silly...what, he has to protect his identity? Is he a spy? Silly.


----------



## Randy (Jun 11, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I don't do cardio at all except long walks with my puppy.
> 
> DAY 1
> a beer
> ...


Damn Sapphire...not that looks like my routine


----------



## Randy (Jun 11, 2004)

Now Sapphire you're not supposed to substitute your protein shakes for beer


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 11, 2004)

1. She made a promise and she has to keep it.
 2. She made a promise...she doesn't HAVE to keep it.


----------



## Mavs (Jun 12, 2004)

Grow leggies, grow leggies, grow, grow, grow!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 12, 2004)

Cyndi,

I've been checking and didn't find one sooooooooooooo how about a pic of those legs !!!!!!!!!  Pretty please !


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 12, 2004)

OK Here is one ...


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 12, 2004)

*Saturday*

I just got out of bed.. I have a hangover.   MY brother in law got me DRUNK last night!!  I can't workout cause I have to go to a surprise party...  Oh well
Chest and Bis tommorow!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 12, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I just got out of bed.. I have a hangover. MY brother in law got me DRUNK last night!! I can't workout cause I have to go to a surprise party... Oh well
> Chest and Bis tommorow!!


Excellent...just what a trainer loves to hear


----------



## david (Jun 12, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> OK Here is one ...


Wow!!! Great improvement, Sapphire! Barf emoticons, though   ???? What an awesome improvement!!!!

Did I see somewhere in here about beer or were they kidding. 

Hey Gopro, I have to get my ass down to Rockbody and get some redline drinks! It's that time again!!!!


----------



## Randy (Jun 12, 2004)

Wow Saphire... This must be the before shot 
This is Before Gopro's P/RR/S training... Look below to see after..








This is after Gopro's P/RR/S training... (See any difference?)


----------



## Randy (Jun 12, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Excellent...just what a trainer loves to hear


Which one, the hangover or the chest and bi's tomorrow?


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 13, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Excellent...just what a trainer loves to hear


I know I know.. it wasn't my fault though!!  I am completely innocent!  , OK maybe not COMPLETELY innocent....


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 13, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Wow!!! Great improvement, Sapphire! Barf emoticons, though  ???? What an awesome improvement!!!!
> 
> Did I see somewhere in here about beer or were they kidding.
> 
> Hey Gopro, I have to get my ass down to Rockbody and get some redline drinks! It's that time again!!!!


Hey thanks David!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 13, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Wow Saphire... This must be the before shot
> This is Before Gopro's P/RR/S training... Look below to see after..
> 
> 
> ...


      very funny Randy!!  I prefer the before shot!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 13, 2004)

*Sunday June 13*

Meal 1 
fiber 1 cereal with water and protein powder

Chest and Bis  
- FLAT DUMBELL PRESS...3 X 7-9 25x10, 30x9,30x7
-INCLINE PRESS...3 X 10-12 55x10,55x8,45x12
-CABLE CROSSOVER...2 X 13-15 25x16,30x14
-LOW CABLE CURL...2 X 7-9 60x9,65x7
-PREACHER CURL...2 X 10-12 30x12,40x91/2
-ALTERNATE DUMBELL CURL...2 X 13-15 15x13,15x13
-HAMMER CURL...1 X 16-20 10x20

Meal 2
whole wheat pita with salsa and cottage cheese
iced coffee

Meal 3
chicken breast with avocados 
1/2 cup rice

Meal 4 
protein bar

Meal 5
egg whites


----------



## Randy (Jun 13, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> very funny Randy!! I prefer the before shot!


This is just advertising for Gopro's Personal Training and routines


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 13, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> This is just advertising for Gopro's Personal Training and routines


Oh I see.. I am sure GP appreciates all your efforts!


----------



## Randy (Jun 13, 2004)

Well they are going towards a good cause. 



			
				Sapphire said:
			
		

> Oh I see.. I am sure GP appreciates all your efforts!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 14, 2004)

*Monday June 14*

Meal 1
Shredded wheat cereal with sf soy milk and protein powder
coffee

Meal 2
cottage cheese (ff)

Meal 3
chunk chicken breast mixed with brown rice

Meal 4 (pre WO)
protein shake
almond butter


Back, Butt, calves and abs 
-ONE ARM ROW...3 X 7-9
-CG PULLDOWN...3 X 10-12
-OVERHAND GRIP SEATED PULLY ROW (USE SHORT STRAIGHT BAR)...2 X 13-15
-STIFF ARM PULLDOWN...2 X 16-20
-DEADLIFTS...1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12, 2 X 7-9
-BUTT BLASTER 1 X20 1X25, 1X30
-STANDING CALF...3 X 10-12
-SEATED CALF...3 X 16-20

Abs too!

Meal 5
chicken with spinach


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning Cyndi !

Back, BUTT and abs ! One of my fave wo's ! Enjoy !


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning Gary!

Actually I enjoy working back the most.  It's my strongest body part.  Working butt makes me  and    Abs are fun!


----------



## gopro (Jun 14, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I know I know.. it wasn't my fault though!! I am completely innocent!  , OK maybe not COMPLETELY innocent....


You are innocent as often as it snows in Florida sweetheart!


----------



## gopro (Jun 14, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Well they are going towards a good cause.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 14, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> You are innocent as often as it snows in Florida sweetheart!


Moi???!!!!     I am as pure and innocent as the driven snow!!  Truely I am. OK maybe not pure...


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning Cindy    Hope you had a great weekend.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi ya Shorty!

How was YOUR weekend??   

Yup my weekend was very nice, beautiful weather for sure!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 15, 2004)

*Tuesday June 15*

Meal 1
shredded wheat w/ sf soy milk and protein powder
coffee

Meal 2
ff cottage cheese
3 rice cakes

Meal 3
steamed chicken w/ broccoli
brown rice


Meal 4 (pre WO)
protein shake 


Shock week

DELTS/TRIS/ABS

-SUPERSET: MACHINE SHOULDER PRESS/SEATED REAR LATERAL...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: STANDING SIDE LATERAL/CABLE WG UPRIGHT ROW...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: CABLE FRONT RAISE THROUGH LEGS...1 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8
-SUPERSET: V BAR PRESSDOWN/CG BENCH PRESS...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: DIP MACHINE/UNDERHAND GRIP PRESSDOWN...1 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: DUMBELL KICKBACK...1 X 12-15, DROP, 8-10
-ABS


Meal 5
almonds
chicken breast
egg whites


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2004)

Morning Sweetheart !


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 15, 2004)

Morning Gary!!


----------



## Randy (Jun 15, 2004)

Morning honey pie


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey there Stranger!

What's new???


----------



## Randy (Jun 15, 2004)

Hiya Sapphire 
It's baking here today 
In the 100's....freakin scorcher.  Waitin for it to cool down a bit so I can go workout.


----------



## Mavs (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey there good-lookin!  Nice workout yesterday!!    You loving those super/drop sets?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 16, 2004)

Rise and shine Gorgeous !


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey there Guys!!

Shock week is always brutal!!  OUCH!   but I love it of course!!!  I was so depressed last night.. I dont know why , too early in the month for PMS.   I did sorta a half assed wo actually, heart was just NOT into it.  I felt lonely, Chris is at school Mon-Thurs. 6-11 pm.     I visited my nephews.. but they were cranky, still cute though.  I am a big mush and would be with Chris 24x7 if I had MY way.  BUT he cheered me up when he got home!    

How are you guys???


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 16, 2004)

Glad to hear you got "cheered" up , AGAIN !!!!! LOL 

Hey I'm doing real good today. I start a week of vacation tomorrow. Not going anywhere, just relaxing !


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you got "cheered" up , AGAIN !!!!! LOL
> 
> Hey I'm doing real good today. I start a week of vacation tomorrow. Not going anywhere, just relaxing !


Actually I like to be cheered up several times a day every day.. but  I might need several boyfriends to arrange that!   I will settle for once a day every day and keep my one sweetheart!   

Ahhh vacation.. sounds great to me.  Enjoy your relaxation Hun!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2004)

funny, but my wo yesterday was half assed as well.  Maybe it was the position of the moon and stars.


----------



## Paynne (Jun 16, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Shock week is always brutal!!  OUCH!   but I love it of course!!!



I just started P/RR/S and haven't gotten to the shocking part yet.  The RR week didn't look bad at all until I had to crawl out of the gym after leg day  Shock week must be REALLY shocking


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I just started P/RR/S and haven't gotten to the shocking part yet. The RR week didn't look bad at all until I had to crawl out of the gym after leg day Shock week must be REALLY shocking


    I know, you think RR looks pretty easy right?  Then you get to the last set and you wanna cry!!

I am doing LEGS today!     

LEGS/BUTT/CALVES



-SUPERSET: WIDE STANCE LEG PRESS/NARROW STANCE SQUATS...2 X 8-10 EACH

-SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSION/PLIE SQUATS...2 X 8-10/15-20

-DROPSET: SINGLE LEG EXTENSION...1 X 10-12, DROP, 6-8

-SUPERSET: SEATED LEG CURL/STIFF DEADLIFT...2 X 8-10 EACH

-DROPSET: LYING LEG CURL...2 X 8-10, DROP, 4-6

-DROPSET: ABDUCTION...2 X 15-20, DROP 10-15

-SUPERSET: SEATED CALF/LEG PRESS CALF...3 X 8-10 EACH


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> funny, but my wo yesterday was half assed as well. Maybe it was the position of the moon and stars.


Yeah maybe that was the problem... I am gonna work my butt off today!!   
(I hope)


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

*Wednesday June 16*

Meal 1
shredded wheat with sf soy milk
coffee

Meal 2
cottage cheese (ff)

Meal 3
steamed chicken, broccoli w/ brown rice 

Meal 4 (pre WO)
protein shake
almond butter

LEGS/BUTT/CALVES

-SUPERSET: WIDE STANCE LEG PRESS/NARROW STANCE SQUATS...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSION/PLIE SQUATS...2 X 8-10/15-20   
-DROPSET: SINGLE LEG EXTENSION...1 X 10-12, DROP, 6-8
-SUPERSET: SEATED LEG CURL/STIFF DEADLIFT...2 X 8-10 EACH    
-DROPSET: LYING LEG CURL...2 X 8-10, DROP, 4-6 
-DROPSET: ABDUCTION...2 X 15-20, DROP 10-15
-SUPERSET: SEATED CALF/LEG PRESS CALF...3 X 8-10 EACH

ALL I have to say about THAT WO is OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Meal 5 (Post WO)
half a bag of veggie booty!  

Meal 6
egg whites w/ spinach


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 16, 2004)

Please don't work your butt off. It's such a nice butt.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Please don't work your butt off. It's such a nice butt.


  Oh OK .. .I won't work my butt off!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 16, 2004)

I agree, very nice butt


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

Thank GBG!!  Your butt is HOT too!


----------



## Var (Jun 16, 2004)

Greeky doesnt give herself enough credit.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Greeky doesnt give herself enough credit.


I KNOW!!!  She is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Var (Jun 16, 2004)

Absolutely!


----------



## Var (Jun 16, 2004)

...and she's right about you having a nice butt.


----------



## Mavs (Jun 16, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Meal 6
> egg whites w/ spinach


Sorry to veer a bit off the butt topic here (by the way, I concur that Sapph and GBC have NIIICE ones  ), but how do you prepare this lil meal here?  Sounds like a great way to get veggies and protein in at the end of the day!!


----------



## Randy (Jun 16, 2004)

I hate to  in here... butt I thought i heard someone talking about nice 's...Was Sapphire and Greeky going to show us their nice 's?  

Now let see...how many 's can I get in one sentence ???  wait, maybe I can get a few more 's in before I geted out of here


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 17, 2004)

Mavs said:
			
		

> Sorry to veer a bit off the butt topic here (by the way, I concur that Sapph and GBC have NIIICE ones  ), but how do you prepare this lil meal here? Sounds like a great way to get veggies and protein in at the end of the day!!


 
Mmmmm it's so good!  I cook up the scramble egg whites first in a pan.. then I take a bag of raw spinach and saute the whole bag with the egg whites.  It's sooo good and EASY!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 17, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I hate to  in here... butt I thought i heard someone talking about nice 's...Was Sapphire and Greeky going to show us their nice 's?
> 
> Now let see...how many 's can I get in one sentence ???  wait, maybe I can get a few more 's in before I geted out of here


Already "out there" Hun... find it.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2004)

I found it ... I found it ...


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 17, 2004)

no hints!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2004)

ok


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 17, 2004)

*Thursday June 17*

Meal 1
shredded wheat with skim milk and protein powder

Meal 2
 I was in a meeting alllll morning

Meal 3
grilled chicken over mixed green salad

Meal 4
protein shake
almonds... probably too many 


ABS!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2004)

hey cyn 
thanks for sticking up for me and letting everyone know how good of a friend you are by not showing those pics 

GP...i have no comment for your immaturity. thanks.

and btw i cant show people the photos because they arent mine to show and if i did i could be sued...so there...photos will come when they are mine and not peoples that dont give me permission...thanks.

keep hitting those legs babe your looking hot as always


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi Cyndi !  
Are we having a treasure hunt ? 





> Already "out there" Hun... find it.


Are there prizes besides the obviuos one?  LOL

Did you show those abs who is boss ?


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)

Its a treasure, GW...trust me!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Its a treasure, GW...trust me!!!


 I know, I've seen the butt/legs pics and all the others that have come and gone.
The best part is she is as sweet as she is beautiful !  And DAMN is she beautiful !


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)

Cant argue with that!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 17, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I know, I've seen the butt/legs pics and all the others that have come and gone.
> The best part is she is as sweet as she is beautiful ! And DAMN is she beautiful !


Aww Gary , thank you!!!!!  That is so nice of you!  You made me smile from ear to ear!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 17, 2004)

Check out my baby.. NOW she is gorgeous!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 17, 2004)

yes she is ! Her name ?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Check out my baby.. NOW she is gorgeous!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 17, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> yes she is ! Her name ?


Her name is Belle, and she is the sweetest, cutest, most adorable, most affectionate pup in the entire world!!!!  I LOVE her!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 18, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Her name is Belle, and she is the sweetest, cutest, most adorable, most affectionate pup in the entire world!!!! I LOVE her!!!!!!!!!!!


Good Morning Cyndi !  
Hi Belle ! 

I showed Belle's pic to my dog and he licked the screen !!  I think he likes her ! LOL  

Have a great day !


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2004)

Awwwwww Belle is SOOOO Pretty!!!!!!!   What type of dog is she?


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 18, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Awwwwww Belle is SOOOO Pretty!!!!!!!   What type of dog is she?


Oh my God Stacey, she is sooooo pretty you just can't believe and SOOOO GOOD!!!! I love her so much! SHe is a 12 pound cockapoo, 1/2 poodle 1/2 cocker spaniel!

AND best of all my honey LOVES her and she LOVES him!!!  But who wouldn't love my Chris.. he's the best!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 18, 2004)

here is another pic of my two sweeties...  Belle had JUST gotten a serious haricut!!!!!!!     and Chris is adorable!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 18, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good Morning Cyndi !
> Hi Belle !
> 
> I showed Belle's pic to my dog and he licked the screen !! I think he likes her ! LOL
> ...


All the boy doggies LOVE my baby!!  She is a hottie!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2004)

AWWWWWWWW She is soooo pretty!! And Your Chris is a cutie!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 18, 2004)

I know!!  He is soooo cute and soooo sweet!  He looks so pale in that pic, it was actually in the winter.  He had just ran in a race.  Belle is the sweetest thing.. she wraps her legs around my waist and puts her front paws over my shoulders when I carry her.  Thanks Stacey I love talking about CHris and belle, my two loves....


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 19, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> All the boy doggies LOVE my baby!! She is a hottie!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 20, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>


Awww!  Belle says HI back!!  What is your pup's name???


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 20, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I hate to  in here... butt I thought i heard someone talking about nice 's...Was Sapphire and Greeky going to show us their nice 's?
> 
> Now let see...how many 's can I get in one sentence ???  wait, maybe I can get a few more 's in before I geted out of here


  too funny!  that pic of chris and belle is sooo cute!

keep workin that butt to make it bigger  oh and those leggies will grow! 

*feeds cyndi some miracle grow*


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 20, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> too funny! that pic of chris and belle is sooo cute!
> 
> keep workin that butt to make it bigger  oh and those leggies will grow!
> 
> *feeds cyndi some miracle grow*


I AM TRYING SWEETS!!  I actually SORTA like my butt... could be a bit more muscular.. (will be).. its my legs that make me  and  

aren't Chris and Belle soooooooooo cute????    

How r u Viv?? Weather is great, huh???

Oh yeah... thanks for the miracle grow!  I could use it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 20, 2004)

I think you guys, your whole little family are the most adorable people in the world.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 20, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Awww! Belle says HI back!! What is your pup's name???


Hi Cyndi ,

My puppies name is Donnie. We got him from the Kansas City Doberman Rescue. He was abandoned and living on the the streets. They picked him up , took him to the vet for a health check, put him in a "foster" home until we came along.  It's like an adoption agency. We had to meet certain requiremnets, fenced yard and they sent someone to talk to the neighbors and stuff to see if we were crazy or not !
He was pretty skinny when we got him but not anymore !  He is a big baby! Nothing killer about this dobie ! 

Hope you had a great day !  I did .


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 21, 2004)

That's a great story Gary!!   I love dogs!   
I DID have a great weekend... nephew's b day party and father's day BBQ!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 21, 2004)

*Monday June 21*

Meal 1
protein bar

Meal 2
PB and protein powder.. It was Good!

Meal 3
steamed chicken/broccoli with brown rice

Work is crazy busy.... did best I could with little time to eat!  

Meal 4
protein shake

Back WO
a little butt and calves too! 

Meal 5 (post WO)
flat breads
chicken breasts


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 21, 2004)

hi sugah  

hope that you had a wonderful weekend 
i did  but then again i always seem to have them lately


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 21, 2004)

I did too Hun....  not too much time online!   Ain't love great???


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 21, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> I think you guys, your whole little family are the most adorable people in the world.


Yeah we are cute aren't we??     
Thanks Shorty!!  You are way cute too!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 21, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I did too Hun.... not too much time online!  Ain't love great???


 yah it is


----------



## Jill (Jun 21, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Meal 1
> Meal 2
> PB and protein powder.. It was Good!


I havent had peanut butter in months!!!! ***impulse moment Jill, impulse moment Jill-dont buy it!!!***. Im really afraid to have it in the house, for real Have a spoon (or 2) for me darlin!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 21, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I havent had peanut butter in months!!!! ***impulse moment Jill, impulse moment Jill-dont buy it!!!***. Im really afraid to have it in the house, for real Have a spoon (or 2) for me darlin!


I hear ya... I LOVE peanut butter!     I actually finished the jar today...


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 22, 2004)

*Tuesday June 22*

Meal 1
glutamine
shredded wheat w/sf soy milk and protein powder 
coffee

Meal 2
chunk chicken breast
brown rice

Meal 3
steamed tofu/broccoli
brown rice

Meal 4 (pre WO)
protein shake
glutamine


Power Week!

DELTS/TRIS/ABS
-SEATED DUMBELL PRESS...3 X 5-7
-WG BARBELL UPRIGHT ROW...3 X 5-7
-SIDE LATERAL...2 X 5-7
-STRAIGHT BAR PUSHDOWN...3 X 5-7
-OVERHEAD 2 ARM DUMBELL EXTENSION...2 X 5-7
-CG BENCH PRESS...2 X 5-7
-ABS

Meal 5 (POST WO)
glutamine


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2004)

Cyndi, I'm really impressed by your hard work


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks Jenny!!  I was really impressed by all YOUR hardwork as well!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 22, 2004)

HEY CINDY!!!  How are you today??  Loking sexy as always!!!  How is the wonderful hunk of a man youare with


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Shorty!

I am doing great!  How r u Sweetie??  

Chris is doing great too!  We are getting ready for a busy month packing and moving to our new place.    He is also taking a really tough Chemistry course and is studying very hard...   YOU know how school can be..  

Ok I know this can be annoying.. but I want to post another pic of Chris... isn't he ADORABLE????????????


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 22, 2004)

Don't you wish you could read his mind ?  Look at that grin, he is/was up to something. Wasn't he Cyndi !


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Don't you wish you could read his mind ? Look at that grin, he is/was up to something. Wasn't he Cyndi !


I'm thinking it was just after or just before a massage session as he looks like he's lacking clothing


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 22, 2004)

Hmmm I do not remember what the circumstances were surrounding this pic... but I am sure it involved SOMETHING FUN!!!!


----------



## Paynne (Jun 22, 2004)

He certainly looks happy and ...ummm... satisfied.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 22, 2004)

I do my best everyday to make sure he is happy AND satisfied!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 22, 2004)

dont you think cyn maybe wasnt taking the pic  and was down beneath him instead


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 22, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> dont you think cyn maybe wasnt taking the pic  and was down beneath him instead


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 23, 2004)

*Wednesday June 23*

Meal 1
Fiber 1 w/sf soy milk and protein powder
coffee

Meal 2
protein shake

Meal 3
can of dry tuna over brown rice.. (sounds worse than it was)

Meal 4
grilled chicken breast 
almonds.. I dunno maybe 15-20



Yesterday's WO

DELTS/TRIS/ABS
-SEATED DUMBELL PRESS... 5x45,7x40,6x40
-WG BARBELL UPRIGHT ROW...60x7,70x7,80x7
-SIDE LATERAL... 10x7,10x7,10x7
-STRAIGHT BAR PUSHDOWN... 50x7,55x6,60x6
-OVERHEAD 2 ARM DUMBELL EXTENSION...40x7,40x7
-CG BENCH PRESS...40x7,50x7
-ABS
4x 60 Seated Rope crunches
4x 10 weighted leg raise with 10 pound weight between feet
machine crunches 3 sets of 15 reps

Today is ....

QUADS/HAMS/BUTT/CALVES

-LEG EXTENSION...3 X 5-7
-SQUATS...4 X 5-7
-LEG PRESS...3 X 5-7
-LYING LEG CURL...3 X 5-7
-STIFF DEADLIFT...4 X 5-7
-BUTT MACHINE...3 X 12-15
-LEG PRESS CALF...3 X 6-8
-STANDING CALF...3 X 6-8

I did really good tonight.. will post numbers in am!

Meal 5 (post WO)
grilled chicken burrito (Green Cactus) 
glutamine


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 23, 2004)

OOOOOOOOOOO leg day !   Can I watch !!!!!!!!  LOL
Morning Gorgeous !


----------



## Jill (Jun 23, 2004)

Your man is real real real real HOT   Nice


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 23, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> dont you think cyn maybe wasnt taking the pic  and was down beneath him instead


interesting idea ... now who would be taking the picture then


----------



## gopro (Jun 23, 2004)

Man my little hottie client is getting really strong!! I am so proud, yet, not satisfied. Where's my whip


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 23, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> OOOOOOOOOOO leg day ! Can I watch !!!!!!!! LOL
> Morning Gorgeous !


Morning Handsome!    You can spot me!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 23, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Your man is real real real real HOT   Nice


Thanks Jilly!  I think so TOO!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 23, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> interesting idea ... now who would be taking the picture then


My personal photographer, OF COURSE!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 23, 2004)




----------



## Sapphire (Jun 23, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Man my little hottie client is getting really strong!! I am so proud, yet, not satisfied. Where's my whip


Oh YES Coachie.. whip me into shape!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 23, 2004)

Morning Sapphy!! Your journal looks awesome  .  You and Chris sure make one hot couple  !!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 23, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Morning Handsome!  You can spot me!!


My pleasure !


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2004)

hey sapphy 

those workouts are looking great  
whatcha gonna do with that hot bod of yours? 
you just gonna sit there and look perfect? or model etc.

i do come up with good ideas dont i  
my hun seems to think so too


----------



## Paynne (Jun 23, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Meal 1
> Meal 3
> can of dry tuna over brown rice.. (sounds worse than it was)


I've been putting it over baby spinach with some tomato with lemon and pepper. 




> -SEATED DUMBELL PRESS... 5x45,7x40,6x40


 
45's?


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 23, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> hey sapphy
> 
> those workouts are looking great
> whatcha gonna do with that hot bod of yours?
> ...


 
   There will pigs flying out my tush before my bod is even CLOSE to perfect!!!
AND yup you sure sure do come up with some  ideas!!!!  Your hun is a lucky lucky hottie!     Ahhhh..  J'Bo's Sugah....     , OK I am back!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 23, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I've been putting it over baby spinach with some tomato with lemon and pepper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmm that sounds good, I am gonna try that!!  Thanks!!   

AND YUP.. with a serious spot of course!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 23, 2004)

Here is pic of me and the hot guys I work with! 

Nice puss on me, huh??


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2004)

yah my sugah is sweet alright 
kinda sucks though because i can never gush over movie stars or models 
but its good because i have him by my side tout les temps


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 23, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Here is pic of me and the hot guys I work with!
> 
> Nice puss on me, huh??


Any Job openings ?


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 23, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Any Job openings ?


SURE!  Come on up to NY!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 23, 2004)

What kind of work do you do? I'd move to NY just for the chance to see the real life version of you.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 23, 2004)

I am a network engineer aka a major computer nerd!!     Not too many women in my field.    I am the only woman in my group of 24 people!  They call me the princess, I love that!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 23, 2004)

Whoa!

 I used to be the lead engineer with UUNet when I was 19. My team did the MPLS design and implementation project. After that I was the manager for the network operations department at E*Trade before diving into SBC as a consultant.

 I don't really do much network stuff anymore, though. The business I own now is more dependant on servers, so I've been flexing my unix guns the last year or so. But I really love networks. I cut my teeth on them. 

 So is there an opening for tall guys with too many tats? I can offer the company a hard worker and foot massages for the princess?


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 23, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Whoa!
> 
> I used to be the lead engineer with UUNet when I was 19. My team did the MPLS design and implementation project. After that I was the manager for the network operations department at E*Trade before diving into SBC as a consultant.
> 
> ...


WHOA!! Cool!  Another computer geek!!! Ya gotta love it!!  Pretty impressive resume SF!!  You own your own business??  I really work directly with only Netware and 2K servers.  Unfortunately I still have to deal with some desktop work,  not too much though.  I support our email system, gotta occasionally visit a desktop or two.  
Hmmm tall guy giving me foot massages.. I think there MAY just be a job opening up!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 23, 2004)

If we played our cards right, I could spend all my time under your desk.





 Rubbing feet of course.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 23, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> If we played our cards right, I could spend all my time under your desk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OF COURSE!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 24, 2004)

*Thurday June 24*

Glutamine
fat burner 

Meal 1
almonds
turkey and egg whites
coffee

Meal 2
fiber 1 cereal w/ skim milk and protein powder

Meal 3
steamed chicken/broccoli 

Meal 4
chicken breast
almonds 
cottage cheese ff

REST day

Leg WO was awesome yesterday! 155 pd SLDs, 165 pd leg extensions! NEW PR!  I felt the POWER!!!!!!!! 

Meal 5


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 24, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Glutamine
> fat burner
> 
> Meal 1
> ...


WOW !!!  Keep it up and you'll be able to SLD me real soon !!   
Good work Cyndi !


----------



## Jill (Jun 24, 2004)

Tomorrow Im gonna do legs-trying a workout similar to the leggie workouts you do. I just found it in a magazine, it involves _tri-sets! _Im scared!


----------



## Paynne (Jun 24, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> WHOA!! Cool!  Another computer geek!!!



Yeah there's a lot of us on the msg boards.  I'm a code monkey for an FAA subcontrator.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey hottie!!  How yah doing??  I see you have got these IM men wrapped around your little toes


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey Gary!   I'll SLD you alright!!   


Jillybean what is a tri set?    Is it 3 exercises in row without rest?  

Hey Payne fellow Team GP member!     Yeah I guess we computer geeks are ALLLL over!  


Hi Shorty!

I am fine, thanks.  How are you?  How's Darren?    SF said he'd rub my feet, how awesome is THAT???!!!!


----------



## Mavs (Jun 24, 2004)

You changed your avatar again, didn't you?


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 25, 2004)

Mavs said:
			
		

> You changed your avatar again, didn't you?


 yup I did!  How r u MAvs?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 25, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Gary!  I'll SLD you alright!!


*Morning Gorgeous ! *

I've been racking my brain to come up with a seductive meaning for SLD but my sometimers and CRS are acting up .

Have a great weekend !


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 25, 2004)

I think you should definitely take the offer from SF up!!  A good foot rub rocks!!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 25, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> OF COURSE!!


So many men that just wish they could have you...and VERY few that actually ever could have


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 25, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> So many men that just wish they could have you...and VERY few that actually ever could have


VERY few ... there's only *ONE* lucky man.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> VERY few ... there's only *ONE* lucky man.


           Thanks NT!!  You are a sweetie as well as my personal photographer!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 25, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> So many men that just wish they could have you...and VERY few that actually ever could have


Hmm I doubt SO many men wish they could have me.... BUT if anyone did, they should be bald and muscular...  know anyone who looks like that???


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 25, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Morning Gorgeous ! *
> 
> I've been racking my brain to come up with a seductive meaning for SLD but my sometimers and CRS are acting up .
> 
> Have a great weekend !


   I just tried to think of something too and COULDN'T.  I am usually good at that!!!
Chris and I are going to NYC to see a broadway play tonight and go out to dinner, not sure about the rest of the weekend.
You have a great weekend too hun!!  I am doing chest tommorow, wish me luck!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 25, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> I think you should definitely take the offer from SF up!! A good foot rub rocks!!!


Yeah I love my feet rubbed but I prefer something ELSE rubbed..  













MY BACK!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 25, 2004)

*Fridauy June*

MEal 1
fiber cereal with sf soy milk and protein powder
coffee
glutamine
fat burners

WO Abs and calves

Meal 2
10 egg whites

Meal 3
2 grilled chicken breasts 

Meal 4
protein shake 


Meal 5
Grilled chicken with a honey lemon pistachio sauce
mixed green salad
1 small piece of dry itallian bread
1 glass red wine


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 25, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> fiber cereal with *sf* soy milk and protein powder


 I see people's appetite for me is expanding.


----------



## gopro (Jun 25, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hmm I doubt SO many men wish they could have me.... BUT if anyone did, they should be bald and muscular... know anyone who looks like that???


Yup, and he had a small piece...and could've eaten the whole "pie."


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 25, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> I see people's appetite for me is expanding.


MMMM.. yeah SF there is alot of YOU around here!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 25, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Yup, and he had a small piece...and could've eaten the whole "pie."


too small...


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 26, 2004)

*Saturday*

Meal 1
almonds
fiber cereal with sf soymilk and protein powder
glutamine

WO Chest and Bis

Aggh!  SO frustrated with my bench press!  I am stuck!!!!    

Meal 2
eggwhite with turkey sausage and brown rice

Meal 3
protein shake
cottage cheese
almonds

Meal 4
???

Meal 5
grilled chicken burrito


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 26, 2004)

Show that chest no mercy today !  LOL


----------



## Paynne (Jun 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Show that chest no mercy today !  LOL



I think she did on that last avi


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 26, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hmm I doubt SO many men wish they could have me.... BUT if anyone did, they should be bald and muscular... know anyone who looks like that???


Where's my razor and shaving cream !!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 27, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I think she did on that last avi


Hmm you caught that one huh?  It was only up for 30 seconds or so!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 27, 2004)

Sunday

Meal 1
fiber cereal w/ protein powder and water
coffee

Back, Butt and calves


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 28, 2004)

*Monday June 28*

Meal 1
glutamine
coffee
fiber 1 cereal with skim milk and protein powder
RF Peanut butter

Meal 2
cottage cheese
2 rice cakes 

Meal 3
steamed chicken/broccoli
brown rice

Meal 4

Meal 5


WO was good yesterday, calves hurt today!! Bis started hurting today too...  the old 2 day rule I guess.

I did abs yesterday too....  

REST DAY!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 28, 2004)

How do you feel about glutamine Cyndi? Do you think that it helps? The times that I have taken it I didn't seem to notice too much of a difference.


----------



## gopro (Jun 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> too small...


Agreed


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 28, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> How do you feel about glutamine Cyndi? Do you think that it helps? The times that I have taken it I didn't seem to notice too much of a difference.


I am not sure actually.. I think it helps my immune system more than anything.  I figure I need all the help I can get!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 28, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Agreed


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 28, 2004)

here is a pic of my honey and me....


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 28, 2004)

hi sexy hotty.
i love my glutamine, its helps me recover for sure 

how about you come here and give me a big smooch


----------



## gopro (Jun 28, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> hi sexy hotty.
> i love my glutamine, its helps me recover for sure
> 
> how about you come here and give me a big smooch


Recover from what??


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 28, 2004)

training silly  and partying


----------



## Paynne (Jun 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hmm you caught that one huh?  It was only up for 30 seconds or so!!



Thank God for those 30 seconds


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 28, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Thank God for those 30 seconds


damn ... I'm always missing these quick pics.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 28, 2004)

I think all avatars should be sent to me for approval. 


 Well, OK not approval. More like, just because.


----------



## gopro (Jun 28, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> I think all avatars should be sent to me for approval.
> 
> 
> Well, OK not approval. More like, just because.


Actually, that job has already been filled...right Sapphy


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 28, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> hi sexy hotty.
> i love my glutamine, its helps me recover for sure
> 
> how about you come here and give me a big smooch


Hi Gorgeous!  I miss you around here!  Now that you and Mr Hottie are in LOVE, I odnt hear from you enough!!!  Email me!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 28, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Actually, that job has already been filled...right Sapphy


That is right Coach ..  I usually send them to GP  to make sure they are IM safe.  He has  several already.  He always watches out for his number one! (ME)      He wouldn't have approved of the OTHER one....


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 28, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> I think all avatars should be sent to me for approval.
> 
> 
> Well, OK not approval. More like, just because.


Hi SF!!  I am still working on my bench... very frustrating.     I know TRICEPS!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 28, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Thank God for those 30 seconds


     thanks Paynne!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 28, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> damn ... I'm always missing these quick pics.


    PP (personal photographer)!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 29, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi SF!! I am still working on my bench... very frustrating.  I know TRICEPS!


 Cyndi,

Frustrating,  but are you making any progress ?    *GIT-R-DONE !!!*


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Cyndi,
> 
> Frustrating, but are you making any progress ? *GIT-R-DONE !!!*


trying to... but I would say no not really....  I am stuck, cant get higher.   

Morning!    BTW


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 29, 2004)

*Tuesday June 29*

Meal 1
turkey and egg whites
cottage cheese
coffee

Meal 2
protein bar

Meal 3
steamed chicken and broccoli
brown rice

Meal 4 (pre WO)
soy crisps
protein shake


Rep Range

DELTS/TRIS/ABS
-SEATED DUMBELL PRESS...3 X 7-9
-WG CABLE UPRIGHT ROW...3 X 10-12
-SINGLE ARM DUMBELL SIDE LATERAL (HOLD ONTO SOMETHING WITH NON WORKING ARM)...2 X 13-15
-CG BENCH PRESS...3 X 7-9
-V BAR PRESSDOWN...2 X 10-12
-SINGLE ARM OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXTENSION...2 X 13-15
-ABS


Meal 5


----------



## gopro (Jun 29, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> trying to... but I would say no not really.... I am stuck, cant get higher.
> 
> Morning!   BTW


Well, now that I know how important this little goal is to you, we will work for it a little more directly, but will not focus on it to the point of sacrificing what is most important to you in the big picture. Balance is key.


----------



## gopro (Jun 29, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> That is right Coach .. I usually send them to GP to make sure they are IM safe. He has  several already. He always watches out for his number one! (ME)   He wouldn't have approved of the OTHER one....


Its not like I've saved all the pics you have sent me or anything. I DELETE them the moment I've looked at them.........




















...yeah right!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 29, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Its not like I've saved all the pics you have sent me or anything. I DELETE them the moment I've looked at them.........
> 
> 
> ...yeah right!


 
  just as long as you keep them as reference... to compare to my pics in another year or so!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 29, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Well, now that I know how important this little goal is to you, we will work for it a little more directly, but will not focus on it to the point of sacrificing what is most important to you in the big picture. Balance is key.


I know Coach... I just feel like I have been increasing the weight on everything else EXCEPT bench!  YOU know my real goals!


----------



## gopro (Jun 29, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> just as long as you keep them as reference... to compare to my pics in another year or so!!


Um yeah, just for a reference. For no other sordid purposes. Just some lil ole references.


----------



## gopro (Jun 29, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I know Coach... I just feel like I have been increasing the weight on everything else EXCEPT bench! YOU know my real goals!


hehehe...I know more than almost anyone...


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 29, 2004)

hey girl.
 i am around here watching you, so dont think you can slack 

 you moved into the new place yet?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 29, 2004)

and my boy and i are posted on the photographers website  so everyone can see him now 

www.impactphotography.com 

 we are in a few places but easiest ones to find are under the lifestyles section. he is the top left and i am the one beside him


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

Your the very top left.  Are you next to, or below him?  Just want to make sure.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 29, 2004)

sorry no i am the one in sports style in the top 2nd fro the left and the man is the top left. you have to go past the first three intro pages and then into the sports style section.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

Ahh.. I checked in lifestyle.  

He is pretty freakin ripped!  And also one lucky dude


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 29, 2004)

thanks  he is a genetic freak and only dieted for a week


----------



## Jenny (Jun 29, 2004)

J'bo, you and your man are both hotties


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 30, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> hi sexy hotty.
> i love my glutamine, its helps me recover for sure
> 
> how about you come here and give me a big smooch


Hey J!!  Those pics are great!     You and Marco make a great couple!  He only dieted for a WEEK!      That is not fair at all.  Chris is a genetic freak too, he does cardio out the wazoo and is still very muscular .  I would look like a skeleton if I did HALF the amount!     I really enjoy cardio!!  

Did you get my email?  It was a quickie.

I showed Chris your pics last night, he thinks you and M are both HOTTIES.    BUT he already knew you were...  actually he was VERY impressed with Marco, I was a little jealous. I think he has a crush on HIM!!    

I haven't been slacking at all !!  I have been a very good girl.... mostly.  We aren't moving into the new place til probably the end of July.  We want to paint it first....  and my lease is not up til August.  We are both excited about starting our new life together.

  How are things with you and Mr. M?


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 30, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> hehehe...I know more than almost anyone...


THAT is definitely the truth!!!     WAYYYYYY more than probably anyone in the world except Chris.  I    to you about EVERYTHING!!! 

I had a great wo yesterday BTW... tris are sore already.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi Cyndi ,  How's those tri's this morning ? 
Be good and if you can't be good , be good at it !  LOL


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 30, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Cyndi , How's those tri's this morning ?
> Be good and if you can't be good , be good at it ! LOL


Hi Gary!!   Tris are a bit sore!  
I AM SOOO TIRED, I had to upgrade the email system at work this am, so I was in at 6 am..   
I need a nap badly.
I think I am gonna do LEGS tommorow when I am fresher.

HAve a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 30, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> THAT is definitely the truth!!!  WAYYYYYY more than probably anyone in the world except Chris. I   to you about EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> I had a great wo yesterday BTW... tris are sore already.


I'm glad you had a great workout! I love to make you feel satisfied


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 30, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey J!! Those pics are great!   You and Marco make a great couple! He only dieted for a WEEK!   That is not fair at all. Chris is a genetic freak too, he does cardio out the wazoo and is still very muscular . I would look like a skeleton if I did HALF the amount!  I really enjoy cardio!!
> 
> Did you get my email? It was a quickie.
> 
> ...


Yes he eats what ever he wants...including lotsa candy and pasta but looks beautiful all the time...angers me really 

I got your email and responded. Thanks for the avi 

I have a mini crush on my man too  

Starting a new life together is going to be amazing. Do you ever wonder how things could get any better though? I have been wondering that lately because its overwhelming when you find someone that your so happy with.

Mr. M and i are wonderful. Details in PM, you arent going to believe it.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 30, 2004)

Meal 1
turkey and egg whites
1 bagel

Meal 2
protein bar 

Meal 3
fiber 1 cereal with soy milk and protein powder

Meal 4
protein shake

Meal 5


Doing legs tommorow! Need ALL my strength for legs..   
 Soooo tired today... taking a nap after work and going to watch Chris run in a race.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 30, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> I'm glad you had a great workout! I love to make you feel satisfied


You always do!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 30, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> You always do!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 1, 2004)

*July 1*

Glutamine

Meal 1
fiber 1 cereal with sf soy milk and protein powder
coffee

Meal 2
ditto meal 1  

Meal 3
steamed chicken with broccoli
brown rice

Meal 4 (pre WO)
glutamine
protein shake 

Meal 5 (Post WO)
soy crisps

Meal 6
chicken breast
guacomole

LEGS!! 

QUADS/HAMS/BUTT/CALVES
-SQUATS...3 X 7-9
-LEG PRESS...3 X 7-9
-LEG EXTENSIONS...2 X 10-12
-STEP UPS...2 X 13-15
-LYING LEG CURL...3 X 7-9
-STIFF DEADLIFT...2 X 10-12
-SEATED LEG CURL...2 X 13-15
-BUTT MACHINE...1 X 20-25, 1 X 15-20, 1 X 10-15
-STANDING CALF...1 X 7-9, 1 X 10-12
-SEATED CALF...1 X 10-12, 1 X 13-15

I feel much better today, took a nap and went to park to watch Chris run in a race, he came in second overall.


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Glutamine
> 
> 
> LEGS!!


Me too!   Not looking forward to leggies, at *7am!!!!! *


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 1, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Me too!  Not looking forward to leggies, at *7am!!!!! *


 7 am!!   

.. my leg workout looks hard to me today... BUT I need it badly!     You know how much I LOVE my legs....


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 1, 2004)

Cyndi  ! 

Hey, i don't know how to do it but I'm sure someone here would volunteer.You show make your avatar a slide show!!!!!!!!!!  Yeah Baby !!!!  Thats what I'm talking about ! LOL LOL LOL 

Anywho, how are those sexy legs after your wo ?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 1, 2004)

Hey Gary!

Leg workout was great, I am beat but I did gooooood!  I need to do abs.. I haven't done them since SUnday.... 

    About the avatar....


----------



## Var (Jul 1, 2004)

The frequent avi changes keeps me coming back to this thread daily.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 1, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> The frequent avi changes keeps me coming back to this thread daily.


 
I do it to bug GP!!  He doesnt like when I switch them so much!


----------



## Var (Jul 1, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I do it to bug GP!! He doesnt like when I switch them so much!


I'm a big fan of variety.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 2, 2004)

Yeah I agree.. variety is  !


OK my update on legs.. OH MY GOD!!  GP is like a God to me!  That workout was brutal, every muscle fiber in my legs and butt is either sore or getting sore.

I did pretty well too

squats  140x9, 160x9,180x7
leg press  IDR but heavy as sh*t  
leg extensions 110x10,95x12
step ups..  15 pd db in each hand  2 sets of  15 (should have went heavier)
seated leg curls 95x9, 95x8
deads 100x12, 110x12
Lying Leg curls  40x13, 35x16    I did another set to punish myself 35x18
Butt machine  60x21,60x19,70x10  
standing calf 235x9, 235x12
seated calf  90x12, 90x15 


Need to do abs hard tommorow!   and chest!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 2, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Yeah I agree.. variety is  !
> 
> 
> OK my update on legs.. OH MY GOD!! GP is like a God to me! That workout was brutal, every muscle fiber in my legs and butt is either sore or getting sore.
> ...


OMG !!!  Can you walk today ?  If not I'll be right there to carry you wherever you need to go !    CYNDI !!!!  Some of those weights are as heavy/heavier than I use !!!!     Great job !!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 2, 2004)

Your leg workout is very similar to mine, Im just to lazy to post it! My ass is real sore today, yours?? You look really great in your _newest_ avi, the tube top looks smokin on you. Actually, come to think of it, what wouldnt look smokin on a bod like yours? Have a fab weekend girlie!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 2, 2004)

Everything looks hot on Cyndi.. and you really work hard for it!


----------



## gopro (Jul 2, 2004)

Sapphy: "Eric my beloved coach, how come I don't have a six pack? I want to see my abs more." 

Eric: "Well honey...it would help if you actually trained them."


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 2, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Sapphy: "Eric my beloved coach, how come I don't have a six pack? I want to see my abs more."
> 
> Eric: "Well honey...it would help if you actually trained them."


   Silly me!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 2, 2004)

*July 2*

Glutamine

Meal 1
egg whites and turkey

Meal 2
protein bar

Meal 3
grilled chicken with mixed salad
2 rice cakes  (cause I got dizzy) 

Meal 4
protein shake



REST DAY!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 2, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Yeah I agree.. variety is  !
> 
> 
> OK my update on legs.. OH MY GOD!! GP is like a God to me! That workout was brutal, every muscle fiber in my legs and butt is either sore or getting sore.
> ...


 HOLY  those are some crazy squats and leg ext numbers 
 good job


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 3, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Sapphy: "Eric my beloved coach, how come I don't have a six pack? I want to see my abs more."
> 
> Eric: "Well honey...it would help if you actually trained them."


Ab's today ?  Make 'em suffer !


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 6, 2004)

Cyndi  

I'm having withdrawals!!! No Cyndi for 3 days ! Help me, I'm getting weak.

Hi gorgeous!  Hope you had a great weekend !


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi there Gary!!  I was a busy girl this weekend!  I am getting ready to move...   what a pain in the butt.  BUT we went to a couple of BBQs too.   

How was your weekend?


----------



## gopro (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi honey!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 6, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Hi honey!


Hi Coachie!!  I was a good girl this weekend, worked out very hard and am sore beyond description today!    

I am gonna beat the heck out of my abs today!!!!!   (just for YOU)


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 6, 2004)

psssst


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 6, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Sapphy: "Eric my beloved coach, how come I don't have a six pack? I want to see my abs more."
> 
> Eric: "Well honey...it would help if you actually trained them."


 Cyndicakes you are too cute! I feel kinda bad that u are so sore all the time tho.. whereas sometimes I barely get sore and I still see growth (while trying to avoid it.. maybe we can switch lol)


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 6, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Cyndicakes you are too cute! I feel kinda bad that u are so sore all the time tho.. whereas sometimes I barely get sore and I still see growth (while trying to avoid it.. maybe we can switch lol)


 Thanks GBC!  BUT don't feel bad for me, I LOVE to be sore!!  Shhh dont tell GP that!   

Yeah.. I hear ya on the swapping..... I dont think I am muscular enough and you think you are too muscular..    (as if THAT is possible)  Oh well.. we do are best with what we have, am I right???


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 6, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> psssst


Hi ya Hun!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 6, 2004)

what about me? am i chopped liver


----------



## gopro (Jul 6, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> what about me? am i chopped liver


No, you are a double chocolate cake with a scoop of ice cream and hot fudge!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 6, 2004)

I believe she was speaking to MOI!!   

Hi there Sweetie!!  How are you?  I emailed you back...   

Mmmm double chocolate cake!   How about some M&Ms instead???


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 6, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> No, you are a double chocolate cake with a scoop of ice cream and hot fudge!


Mmmm that sounds good. I think i might eat myself 

Sapphy. thats better  yes i gotcha and responded


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 6, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Mmmm that sounds good. I think i might eat myself


that my dear is a mighty brave posting considering the guys here ...


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 6, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> that my dear is a mighty brave posting considering the guys here ...


 I was thinking EXACTLY the same thing!


----------



## gopro (Jul 6, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Mmmm that sounds good. I think i might eat myself


Way too many things to say to this


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 6, 2004)

i thought i would make you all giggle on a Tuesday afternoon. Do you really think i would be at work if i could do that


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 6, 2004)

Heya Cind. I finaly made my way over here and I Like it here already.



			
				J'Bo said:
			
		

> Mmmm that sounds good. I think i might eat myself


 

I'll be back REAL soon heh.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 6, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> i thought i would make you all giggle on a Tuesday afternoon. Do you really think i would be at work if i could do that


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 6, 2004)

i dont say eh btw deadb. 
  just ask rissy or dj how i talk.
  they say thy can hear my french accent.
  i dont believe them though 
  so dont go dere!

 and cyn dont you laugh at me missy you were thinking the same thing  what would life be like if we could do that? actually its probably like giving yourself a massage, just doesnt feel as good.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 6, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> i dont say eh btw deadb.
> just ask rissy or dj how i talk.
> they say thy can hear my french accent.
> i dont believe them though
> ...


I was not laughing AT you! I agreed with you!!!    

I also agree with it not feeling as good... does anything really feel as good as THAT anyway???


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 6, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> i dont say eh btw deadb.
> just ask rissy or dj how i talk.
> they say thy can hear my french accent.
> i dont believe them though
> ...


I'm just teasin ya J'Bo, I have much respect for ya......but it would be damn kewl though don't ya think lol


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey Cyndi ! 
How did the ab wo go ?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 7, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Cyndi !
> How did the ab wo go ?


  uhhhh....  I didn't go to the gym yesterday.  Chris wasn't feeling well and I stayed home with him instead.  I am gonna do it tonight!  
I was still so sore from Sunday anyway.... I am feeling better today.   (excuses,excuses)


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2004)

Morning love.
 Your so sweet taking care of your baby when he is sick 
 Thise abs can wait


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 7, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> uhhhh.... I didn't go to the gym yesterday. Chris wasn't feeling well and I stayed home with him instead. I am gonna do it tonight!
> I was still so sore from Sunday anyway.... I am feeling better today.  (excuses,excuses)


Thats ok, thats what you should of done.  Honey first, abs second . Good priorities


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2004)

Sometimes my abbies get worked _while_ Im taking care of my hun.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 7, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Sometimes my abbies get worked _while_ Im taking care of my hun.


Hmmmm... I love THAT idea!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 7, 2004)

*July 8*

Meal 1
turkey and egg whites
coffee

Meal 2
cottage cheese

Meal 3
chicken, tofu and broccoli

Meal 4
protein shake

WO Shoulders, tris and abs

-SUPERSET: SEATED DUMBELL PRESS/SEATED BENT LATERAL...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: FRONT BARBELL RAISE/UPRIGHT ROW...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: SIDE LATERALS...1 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8
-SUPERSET: STRAIGHT BAR BAR TRICEP PRESSDOWN/DIP MACHINE...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: CG BENCH PRESS/OVERHEAD 2 ARM DUMBELL EXT...1 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: ROPE PRESSDOWN...1 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8
-ABS
 
Meal 5


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2004)

ummm ... Sapph dear, you've had the same avi for almost an entire week, what's up with that?   

Are you running out of photos you use?


----------



## gopro (Jul 7, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> uhhhh.... I didn't go to the gym yesterday. Chris wasn't feeling well and I stayed home with him instead. I am gonna do it tonight!
> I was still so sore from Sunday anyway.... I am feeling better today.  (excuses,excuses)


Oh pahhhhhleeeeeeeze!!!!!!! He can take care of himself...he's a big boy! YOU should've gotten that rock solid butt of your into the gym and done what you were supposed to do! No slackers in gopro's army!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 7, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ummm ... Sapph dear, you've had the same avi for almost an entire week, what's up with that?
> 
> Are you running out of photos you use?


Hmmm you are right NT.. OK I will take another one today!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 7, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Oh pahhhhhleeeeeeeze!!!!!!! He can take care of himself...he's a big boy! YOU should've gotten that rock solid butt of your into the gym and done what you were supposed to do! No slackers in gopro's army!!


Dont worry Coach!  I will do shoulders and tris today and LEGS tommorow!!!!  My poor baby needed me!  He is my first priority always!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hmmm you are right NT.. OK I will take another one today!!


of course I'm right ... I'm your professional personal photographer ...


----------



## gopro (Jul 7, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Dont worry Coach! I will do shoulders and tris today and LEGS tommorow!!!! My poor baby needed me! He is my first priority always!!


I think I'm gonna.... 

...yep, I did.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2004)

jealous again 

dont you remember how it feels to be in love GP? your just a closet softy or what?


----------



## gopro (Jul 7, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> jealous again
> 
> dont you remember how it feels to be in love GP? your just a closet softy or what?


Ohhhhhhhhhh, I remember, but that is the way I take care of my woman. However, as a guy I'd be like, "Don't worry sweets I'll be fine...go to the gym and do what you gotta do. I'll be here when you get back." 

wait, oh no...   thought about Sapphy and her man again! Dammit!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 7, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhhhhh, I remember, but that is the way I take care of my woman. However, as a guy I'd be like, "Don't worry sweets I'll be fine...go to the gym and do what you gotta do. I'll be here when you get back."
> 
> wait, oh no... thought about Sapphy and her man again! Dammit!


 can't help it Hun, I love my man!   

I worked out hard today for ya in any case!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 7, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> jealous again
> 
> dont you remember how it feels to be in love GP? your just a closet softy or what?


Hi Hun!! email me later tonight!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 8, 2004)

*July 8 Thursday*

Meal 1
turkey and egg whites on dry plain bagel

Meal 2
protein shake
vanilla FF yogurt

Meal 3
steamed chicken/broccoli
brown rice



I am eating alot of carbs today to fuel my wheels!!   

LEGS WO
SUPERSET: SQUATS/LEG EXTENSION...2 X 8-10 EACH

-SUPERSET: FEET HIGH LEG PRESS/LYING LEG CURL...2 X 8-10 EACH

-DROPSET: HACK SQUATS...1 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8

-SUPERSET: STIFF DEADLIFT/BUTT MACHINE...2 X 12-15 EACH

-DROPSET: SEATED LEG CURL...2 X 12-15, DROP, 6-8

-SUPERSET: STANDING CALF/LEG PRESS CALF...2 X 8-10 EACH

-DROPSET: SEATED CALF RAISE...1 X 10-12, DROP, 6-8

 

Shoulders, tris and abs WO was gooood!  ABs are sore


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 8, 2004)

OMG !!!!!!!!  That new avi is something to wake up to !!!!!!!!!! I will be in a daze all day !
Oh , Hi Cyndi !!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 8, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> OMG !!!!!!!! That new avi is something to wake up to !!!!!!!!!! I will be in a daze all day !
> Oh , Hi Cyndi !!!!!


Thanks Gary... that avatar is specifically for my coach as per his special request. (he likes boobs)   

and Hi Honey!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2004)

Psst Cyn i PMed you the verdict


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 8, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> OMG !!!!!!!! That new avi is something to wake up to !!!!!!!!!! I will be in a daze all day !
> Oh , Hi Cyndi !!!!!


I can't add much more to that


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 8, 2004)

Thank you NT!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 8, 2004)

Here are my four cuties!!     

My nephew Kenny 3 years old
My nephew Matthew 1 1/2 years old
My honey Chris 29 years old  
My baby Belle almost 2 years old!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 8, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thank you NT!!


No, thank YOU


----------



## Jill (Jul 8, 2004)

My booty is STILL sore from a few days ago-I sware supersets and trisets for leggies are a killer!!!
Nice nice nice avi.... they look great! Mine have slowly been disappearing.


----------



## Var (Jul 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Nice nice nice avi.... they look great!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> My booty is STILL sore from a few days ago-I sware supersets and trisets for leggies are a killer!!!
> Nice nice nice avi.... they look great! Mine have slowly been disappearing.


I am not looking forward to the pain today.     BUT I know I need it desperately!!    I have to ask GP about Tri sets....

Thanks about the AVI!  My boobies appreciate your compliment.    You look like you have a pretty good set there Jilly bean!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 8, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

>


----------



## Var (Jul 8, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks about the AVI! My boobies appreciate your compliment.  You look like you have a pretty good set there Jilly bean!!


Jill's hot, too!  I dont know what it is about IM.  Seems to attract all the bombshells!


----------



## Var (Jul 8, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

>


:bounce:


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 8, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> You look like you have a pretty good set there Jilly bean!!


 it certainly does look that way


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 9, 2004)

Rise and shine Cyndi !


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 9, 2004)

Morning Gary!  I am awake (not really) 

I had a pretty lame leg wo yesterday, the gym was mobbed and doing supersets was virtually impossible.  I did the best I could though!   
AND I didnt eat dinner....  I got home from the gym and had to shower and run out to a bazaar, my friend's daughters were dancing.  I didnt get home til 10 and didn't eat....  Oh well.  Not good especially on leg day.   

Also I am tired, Chris still isnt feeling well, he get PVCs and makes him feel terrible, I had to talk him to sleep last night, rubbing and tickling him and just talking about stuff to keep his mind off his heart.

Oh well, today is Friday, rest day for me!  Have a great day Sweetie!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 9, 2004)

HOLY COW!! My eyes have been struggling to stay open at work until I saw your AVI Cyndi. VERY NICE!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 9, 2004)

thanks Hun!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 9, 2004)

Meal 1
turkey, egg whites on dry bagel
cottage cheese FF
almonds

Meal 2
Cottage cheese FF

Meal 3
steamed chicken/broccoli
brown rice


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2004)

that sounds like a yummy breaky 
i hope that chris feels better, its tough seeing someone you love sick.

dont worry about that leg workout. it will come around again real soon


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 9, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> that sounds like a yummy breaky
> i hope that chris feels better, its tough seeing someone you love sick.
> 
> dont worry about that leg workout. it will come around again real soon




Mmmm it was yummy!  I was soooo hungry, Needed lots of food to fill my tummy!  Now I need a nap...     

Yeah It is hard to see Chris so down and sick, I sorta think part of his problem is cause he is feeling alot of stress. 

I know... I know I am very impatient about my legs.  I did pretty well, but the supersetting was tough.  I HATE waiting for machines!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 9, 2004)

Cyndi,
What does your Boy Friend (chris?) use to shave his head?? I just bought this shaver and special shave gel at the store the other day. Have him check out www.headblade.com it has some cool items on it. I haven't had a chance to use it yet but I plan on shaving it again this weekend. I normally use the Mach 3 razors and Now the M3 razor.
THanks!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Cyndi,
> What does your Boy Friend (chris?) use to shave his head?? I just bought this shaver and special shave gel at the store the other day. Have him check out www.headblade.com it has some cool items on it. I haven't had a chance to use it yet but I plan on shaving it again this weekend. I normally use the Mach 3 razors and Now the M3 razor.
> THanks!!




He uses the Mach 3 razor too , with some honey mango shave cream from Trader Joes.  It smells soooo good!!!   I will let him know about that web site!
Thank you sweetie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 9, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> He uses the Mach 3 razor too , with some honey mango shave cream from Trader Joes.  It smells soooo good!!!   I will let him know about that web site!
> Thank you sweetie!!!!!!!!!!!



Not a prob. The shave cream is suppose to be specially designed to be used to shave your dome. If he gets one PM me and tell me how he likes it. ( I bought mine actually at Rite Aid. I don't know if you have one in your neck of the woods.)
Thanks!!


----------



## gopro (Jul 9, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> He uses the Mach 3 razor too , with some honey mango shave cream from Trader Joes.  It smells soooo good!!!   I will let him know about that web site!
> Thank you sweetie!!!!!!!!!!!



Sapphster lets her little bo just sit there while SHE shaves his head. Of course she does this naked to lend to the entertainment value. And when she's ALLLLLLLLL done, they hop in the sack for a playful romp, to celebrate Chris's shiney head!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 9, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Sapphster lets her little bo just sit there while SHE shaves his head. Of course she does this naked to lend to the entertainment value. And when she's ALLLLLLLLL done, they hop in the sack for a playful romp, to celebrate Chris's shiney head!




Mmmm... I love the feeling of a freshly shaved head against my...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2004)

oh thats soooo wrong  i havent felt that  but i am sure it would be NICE


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 9, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> oh thats soooo wrong  i havent felt that  but i am sure it would be NICE




OH no... J it is sooo very RIGHT!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2004)

i know its right....but its wrong that i have not felt the bald head  me to me to


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 9, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> i know its right....but its wrong that i have not felt the bald head  me to me to




I know a baldie who would gladly volunteer!


----------



## Riverdragon (Jul 9, 2004)

I'd shave _my_ head for that!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2004)

you do sapphy?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 9, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> you do sapphy?



Yup he is a very good friend of mine who is big and bald....  I bet you can guess who I am referring to....

BTW Chris went for blood tests and they were basically normal. I think he just needs a little loving to feel better!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 9, 2004)

Wait a minute. Are you saying he's sick because he isn't getting enough lovin?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 9, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Wait a minute. Are you saying he's sick because he isn't getting enough lovin?


  
Let's be honest, can you ever get ENOUGH loving???


----------



## gopro (Jul 9, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Yup he is a very good friend of mine who is big and bald....  I bet you can guess who I am referring to


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 10, 2004)

*Saturday*

I am feeling bloated sooo like Miss Hottie herself (J'Bo) I am gonna do a low carb day and drink lots of water. 

Meal 1
glutamine
protein shake
egg whites




Chest and Bis


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 10, 2004)

Everything is looking great Cyndi, diet looks right on. Keep it up. 

BTW, your new avatar is more distracting than ever.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 12, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Everything is looking great Cyndi, diet looks right on. Keep it up.
> 
> BTW, your new avatar is more distracting than ever.




Thanks Monstar!    

I had a not so great diet weekend, probably didnt eat enough..... Chris and I moved all my stuff out of my house allllllll weekend long.     BUT we are done and I will get back on track starting today!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 12, 2004)

*Monday July 12*

Glutamine

Meal 1
Fiber One cereal with protein powder and 1% milk
coffee

Meal 2
can of tuna mixed with FF cottage cheese 

Meal 3
chunk chicken
brown rice
1/2 sour pickle 

Meal 4






Saturday's chest WO was good, I benched 95 pounds 2 1/2 times!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 12, 2004)

I like the new avvy Cyndi


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey cyn
What a CRAZY weekend i had.
I will pm you with the details.
You are NEVER going to believe what happened.
Then once you hear your going to blow


----------



## Jenny (Jul 12, 2004)

Why didn't you PM the details in the PM you sent me?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 12, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I like the new avvy Cyndi




Thanks Jenny!    

 How is P/RR/S coming along?  What week are you in now?  I just finished up Shock week, I am starting Power week tommorow!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 12, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Hey cyn
> What a CRAZY weekend i had.
> I will pm you with the details.
> You are NEVER going to believe what happened.
> Then once you hear your going to blow



HURRY!!  HURRY!!!  I want da dirt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 12, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Why didn't you PM the details in the PM you sent me?



i gotta tell you the saga before the details sugar or it just wouldnt make sense. you did not think that things were going at a normal pace with me did you?  nothing is ever smooth in my life and i enjoy the drama  so i will catch you up on the details when i get to work.


----------



## gopro (Jul 12, 2004)

J bo = drama
drama = J bo


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 12, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> J bo = drama
> drama = J bo



Drama is Gooood!!  Especially THAT kind of drama!  Am I right J???


----------



## gopro (Jul 12, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Drama is Gooood!!  Especially THAT kind of drama!  Am I right J???



Sexual drama????????????????? Is THAT what you mean Sapphilicious?? Hmmm, only time will tell...


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 12, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Sexual drama????????????????? Is THAT what you mean Sapphilicious?? Hmmm, only time will tell...



Oh.... I like Sapphilicious, although looking at word, it sorta look like it could be the name of a disease.   

AND Yes that is what I mean!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 12, 2004)

yes i seem to attract drama  
life is never dull 
some is good but it is quite tiring at times.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 12, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> yes i seem to attract drama
> life is never dull
> some is good but it is quite tiring at times.



It's what make life exciting.... the drama.      BUT you are right, it can be tiring at times.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 12, 2004)

tiring cause you get no sleep


----------



## gopro (Jul 12, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Oh.... I like Sapphilicious, although looking at word, it sorta look like it could be the name of a disease.
> 
> AND Yes that is what I mean!



Could make you think of Syphillus...but still, I like Sapphylicious...or maybe it should be Sapphy-licious!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 12, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> tiring cause you get no sleep




Who needs sleep anyway????? We prefer   with our honeys, right Jen?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 12, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Could make you think of Syphillus...but still, I like Sapphylicious...or maybe it should be Sapphy-licious!




Yah... I like Sapphy-licious better, the hyphen does the trick.

Now Jen has got me all hot and bothered, with all her "drama" talk.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 12, 2004)

I prefer just honey  

Your hot and bothered? just think about what i am doing over here  sitting in work thinking about it 



			
				Sapphire said:
			
		

> Who needs sleep anyway????? We prefer   with our honeys, right Jen?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 12, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> I prefer just honey
> 
> Your hot and bothered? just think about what i am doing over here  sitting in work thinking about it




I absolutely prefer my ONE and ONLY honey!     

AND Yup!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 13, 2004)

Lickin Sapphy-liciuos  all ova 
Hiya Saph  Just wanted to pop in and say that i think you are gorgeous


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey Rissy!!

Glad you stopped in to say   !!!!!! I think you are gorgeous too!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 13, 2004)

*Tuesday July 13*

Glutamine

Meal 1
fiber 1 cereal with water and protein powder
coffee

Meal 2
glutamine
EVIL delicious Metrex 100 protein bar!  (post workout)

I am closing on my house today...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 13, 2004)

post date wrap up coming in pm form


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 13, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> post date wrap up coming in pm form


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 13, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I am closing on my house today...


Alright ! House warming party at Cyndi's !!!!!!!

Congrats !


----------



## atherjen (Jul 14, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> EVIL delicious Metrex 100 protein bar!  (post workout)
> 
> I am closing on my house today...



Congrads on the house!!!  

MMmmmm those 100 bars are yum! what flav did you have? the cookie dough is baddd (good way). 

how have you been beautiful?


----------



## Paynne (Jul 14, 2004)




----------



## J'Bo (Jul 14, 2004)

post date wrap up via PM


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Gary, Jen and Paynne and J'Bo!!!

Yeah party at my new place!!       You are all invited   


Hey Jenny Muscles, I love your AVI!!  So cute and I ate a chocolate fudge 100 bar, it was goooooood!!    




J...  I read your PM and responded!


----------



## Riverdragon (Jul 14, 2004)

Congrats on closing your loan Cyndi!

I like Jen's avi too. She has such as pretty face.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 14, 2004)

here is the cutest pic of my nephew Kenny and his "girlfriend" Megan, on her b'day.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 14, 2004)

Riverdragon said:
			
		

> Congrats on closing your loan Cyndi!
> 
> I like Jen's avi too. She has such as pretty face.




Thanks Hun!  

Jen is beautiful , no doubt


----------



## atherjen (Jul 14, 2004)

VERY cute nephew and his lil girlfriend!!  

thanks river and Cynd! but I beg to differ, YOUR new avi is something else woman...


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 14, 2004)

Glutamine

Meal 1
protein shake

Meal 2
fiber 1 with protein powder and skim milk
coffee

Meal 3
ff cottage cheese mixed with brown rice   

Meal 4
protein shake
glutamine

Meal 5
chicken sausage
egg whites


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 14, 2004)

Hello!  How are you sexy?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Blondie!!  I am doing really good today, I had been feeling sorta yucky for the last week or so, but I woke up feeling all better!!!    

How bout you?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 15, 2004)

*THURSDAY July 15*

Meal 1
cashews
protein bar
glutamine
coffee

Meal 2
fiber 1 cereal with skim milk/protein powder

Meal 3
steamed chicken/tofu
broccoli
fat free cherry vanilla yogurt   

Meal 4 (pre WO)
protein shake
glutamine

QUADS/HAMS/BUTT/CALVES

-SQUATS...4 X 4-6
-LEG PRESS...3 X 5-7
-BENCH STEP UPS...2 X 8-10
-BUTT MACHINE...2 X 15-20
-STIFF DEADLIFT...3 X 5-7
-LYING LEG CURL...2 X 5-7
-SEATED LEG CURL...2 X 5-7
-SEATED CALF...3 X 6-8
-SINGLE LEG LEG PRESS CALF...3 X 6-8


Meal 5 (post WO)
rice cakes
cottage cheese

Meal 6
chicken 
spinach


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 15, 2004)

Morning hot stuff.
Your avi's are so beautiful  you are one  chick.

Post date wrap up  pm coming!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 15, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Morning hot stuff.
> Your avi's are so beautiful  you are one  chick.
> 
> Post date wrap up  pm coming!



Morning Jenny!

BLAH!!  I am feeling very yucky today, in one of those I hate my body moods.  But thanks about the AVIs.    
Maybe after a brutal leg workout today.. I will feel better.  Ya know like at least I am TRYING...    

Cant wait for my update!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 15, 2004)

i updated you in my journal. no details cause we decided to celebrate tonight since he got home late from his ride. tonight we will head out for sushi then martini's 

i am feeling sick today  so you and i can be upset sickies together   i hate those bad body days. i find that a hard leg workout always does the trick


----------



## Paynne (Jul 15, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> in one of those I hate my body moods.


Did you somehow wake up in someone else's body? Cuz the body I'm seeing in your pix ain't cause for any hatin


Congrats on the house.  We're building a house and I'm hoping that rates don't go up TOO bad by Nov when we should be closing.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 15, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Did you somehow wake up in someone else's body? Cuz the body I'm seeing in your pix ain't cause for any hatin
> 
> 
> Congrats on the house.  We're building a house and I'm hoping that rates don't go up TOO bad by Nov when we should be closing.



Thanks Paynne... I WISH I woke up in someone else's body....    like J'Bos.  Yeah I am probably PMSing.   


Thanks about the house too, I am excited!!  I will be POOR but happy!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 15, 2004)

your nuts cyn. your bod is to die for


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 15, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> your nuts cyn. your bod is to die for



Yup


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 15, 2004)

but thanks J'Bo and NT.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 15, 2004)

NT i think that Cyn might be smokin crack


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 15, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> NT i think that Cyn might be smokin crack


I wish!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 15, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> NT i think that Cyn might be smokin crack



you _think_?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 15, 2004)

i think she is  cause her bod is hot 

btw cyn the pics from the photoshoot are in and M and i are going to check them out at his bday dinner tonight  cant wait to see the ones of the both of us


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 15, 2004)

Ohh I wanna see them!!  Send them to me!!  ASAP!!!  Hope you are having FUN now!


----------



## Var (Jul 15, 2004)

Love the new avi, Sapph!!!  

We need you in...    
http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=698831#post698831


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 16, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Love the new avi, Sapph!!!
> 
> We need you in...
> http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=698831#post698831




In the tasteful a$$ thread.... with J'Bo?      Maybe one day I can  look even remotely as good as her.   but thanks about the avi Var!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 16, 2004)

*Friday July 16*

Meal 1
glutamine
protein bar
coffee

Meal 2
fiber 1 with ff soy milk and protein powder

Meal 3
chunk chicken 
brown rice

Meal 4
grilled chicken over green salad

Meal 5
protein shake
















OK I had a rocking leg workout yesterday.  I am   , I lifted really heavy and worked very hard.  My leggies are definitely getting stronger and I can feel them GROWING as I write this.       I am getting sore....


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 16, 2004)

Morning Cyndi  

Glad to hear your wo was a good one , How you feeling ?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey Gary!


I am feeling good, legs are starting to ache a bit...     I am sure by noon I will be in full blown pain!  How are u?


----------



## Jill (Jul 16, 2004)

You can see your legs growing??  WOW!   

Have a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You can see your legs growing??  WOW!
> 
> Have a fantastic weekend!



I can FEEL then growing!  Hopefully I will see them GROWN soon!!     

You have a fab weekend too Hun!  I will be spending mine with my sweetie, beach tommorow, if the weather is good!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2004)

Sapph ...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2004)

Nothing better than a great leg workout hey cyn  ok well almost nothing.

Post date wrap up PM coming


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 17, 2004)

*SAturday*

Meal 1
2 small pieces of low carb toast with AB
protein shake
glutamine

WO Chest and Bis and Abs

Meal 2
grilled chicken and soy chips 

Meal 3   

Meal 4
chicken sausage and egg whites
almonds

Spent most of the day at the beach with CHris!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi Gorgeous  

How did we do on bench today ?  Wish we had a beach around here , the weather was beautiful today .


----------



## Rissole (Jul 17, 2004)

I miss the beach..... its cold here  At least its raining as well we been having a drought.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 19, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I miss the beach..... its cold here  At least its raining as well we been having a drought.



Saturday was great. We both just dozed in the sun all afternoon... very relaxing.  Of course we both had worked out hard that am.

Oh Gary.... my bench is coming along...  I did 95 pounds 3/4 times, last rep was questionable.  The week before I could only do 2!!   

I am doing a low carb day today, I had a pretty high carb day yesterday, I always try to eat more carbs on my training days. 
I deadlifted 135 pounds yesterday, I was happy.  I seem to be able to go up in weight quickly with those.   , just two weeks ago I did 95 pounds.




I have a doctor's appointment and a final walk through on my townhouse tonight!!  I am very very excited.  Closing is tommorow.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 19, 2004)

*Monday July 19*

Meal 1
protein shake
egg whites

Meal 2
protein shake with soy milk

Meal 3
chunk chicken mixed w/ 1 avocado

Have to fast for blood test, so I can't have meal 4! 

Meal 5
chicken
egg whites or spinach (not sure which yet)


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 19, 2004)

morning toots.

i am glad that you spent the day at the beach with your hun.
its so fun playing around in the sand and cooing on the beach 

post date wrap up (weekend) coming your way.


----------



## Paynne (Jul 19, 2004)

The beach....grrrrrr....I'm 5 mins from the beach, the waverunner was all ready to go. And it rained almost all of the weekend 



> Have to fast for blood test, so I can't have meal 4!


You only had to fast for a few hours? I've had to fast overnight for my boodtests


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 19, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> The beach....grrrrrr....I'm 5 mins from the beach, the waverunner was all ready to go. And it rained almost all of the weekend
> 
> You only had to fast for a few hours? I've had to fast overnight for my boodtests



Yeah I know... that is weird huh?  The doc said 4 hours...   , I am glad though, I hate fasting!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 19, 2004)

Sapph


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 19, 2004)

NT!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 19, 2004)

How are all things with Miss Sapph?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 19, 2004)

Busy. busy CRAZY busy!  Getting checks and switching accounts and just doing all the crappola involved in buying a new place!  How bout YOU??


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 19, 2004)

Hopefully about to embark on a similar path as you   I have a big fear of debt ... a BIG fear of it.  BUt it's time to make some room for the parties as it's getting cramped in the apartment ... and I'm betting the neighbours probably feel the alnighters don't really work for them.   So we took about party to a friends this Friday   They have a house, so their neighbours only hear us when we ventured out to go to the park in the wee wee hours of the morning.  I think we (10 of us) went to the park around 3:30am


----------



## Jill (Jul 19, 2004)

I ate too many carbs this weekend to. Nice work on the PR's too!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I ate too many carbs this weekend to. Nice work on the PR's too!


I know, I read your journal...  , if it makes you feel better I am bloated too!  I dont bother weighing myself   

Thanks I was happy with my deadlifts and bench this weekend!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 19, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Hopefully about to embark on a similar path as you   I have a big fear of debt ... a BIG fear of it.  BUt it's time to make some room for the parties as it's getting cramped in the apartment ... and I'm betting the neighbours probably feel the alnighters don't really work for them.   So we took about party to a friends this Friday   They have a house, so their neighbours only hear us when we ventured out to go to the park in the wee wee hours of the morning.  I think we (10 of us) went to the park around 3:30am



Yeah I hear ya about the fear of debt!    I am scared too, but I will just have to deal with it.  I have butterflies right now as a matter of fact.  

I am actually hoping to party WITH the neighbors!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 19, 2004)

Good job Cyndi !  You are getting soo strong !


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 19, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Yeah I hear ya about the fear of debt!    I am scared too, but I will just have to deal with it.  I have butterflies right now as a matter of fact.
> 
> I am actually hoping to party WITH the neighbors!



We're hoping for some cool neighbours like you may have.  We found that when you invite neighbours, sometimes the late nights don't have as much of a negative effect.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 19, 2004)

you kids are so funny  i have aweful neighbors and i hear you on the small entertaining space  thats why sapphy bought a house though NT. we get to party there


----------



## Paynne (Jul 19, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I have a big fear of debt ... a BIG fear of it.



With a car, or credit cards I hear you.  But with a house it's the best thing you can ever do.  Mortgages seem high when you start them but they never go up, while rents go up every year.  My mortagage at the moment is way lower than renting an apartment.  Of course that's about to change in a big way around November when I move into the new house


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks Paynne!!!  I hope you are right, I actually sold a house and bought another one... so I know how prices have gone up like crazy by US, I am in NY.  I am paying the mortgage by myself this time though...  it's good for me, makes me tougher!!     

AND OF OCURSE J'Bo and NT are invited to party at my pad, Paynne too, and Gary and Jill and ...  al my IM friends!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 19, 2004)

Houses are the best. I got a mortgage for my house, then took a personal loan out to cover the 20% down payment. Then I took a second out on the house to payoff the personal loan. So now I've got 2 big tax writeoffs, a big house, and super low interest.

Now I just need a Cyndi to decorate my room with.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 19, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks Paynne!!! I hope you are right, I actually sold a house and bought another one... so I know how prices have gone up like crazy by US, I am in NY. I am paying the mortgage by myself this time though... it's good for me, makes me tougher!!
> 
> AND OF OCURSE J'Bo and NT are invited to party at my pad, Paynne too, and Gary and Jill and ... al my IM friends!!


Cyndi , you are such a sweetheart !!!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Jul 20, 2004)

I think we need to start a seperate journal entitled...

"The life and times of Cyndi." 

It would be the most popular thread on all of IM.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2004)

Nice to see that HOT avi around the coffee house GP  

Cyn and your avi's make IM look like a great mag


----------



## gopro (Jul 20, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Nice to see that HOT avi around the coffee house GP
> 
> Cyn and your avi's make IM look like a great mag



Sweetie...your avi's are always pure eye candy as well...so thank you for your compliment and thanks again for the eye sugar...sugar...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 20, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks Paynne!!!  I hope you are right, I actually sold a house and bought another one... so I know how prices have gone up like crazy by US, I am in NY.  I am paying the mortgage by myself this time though...  it's good for me, makes me tougher!!
> 
> AND OF OCURSE J'Bo and NT are invited to party at my pad, Paynne too, and Gary and Jill and ...  al my IM friends!!



An independant woman 

I promise to keep my wild party to an exceptable level.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 20, 2004)

+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 =


----------



## Paynne (Jul 20, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> I think we need to start a seperate journal entitled...
> 
> "The life and times of Cyndi."
> 
> It would be the most popular thread on all of IM.


We already have one.  But we occasionally clutter it up with talk of sap's workouts.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2004)

GP. you are too kind 

Man 

Sapphy


----------



## gopro (Jul 20, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> We already have one.  But we occasionally clutter it up with talk of sap's workouts.


----------



## gopro (Jul 20, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> GP. you are too kind



Nah, just honest.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Nah, just honest.



you kiss my ass enough. did you check out my recent booty pic in the tasteful ass thread....you would lick...i mean like it


----------



## gopro (Jul 20, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> you kiss my ass enough. did you check out my recent booty pic in the tasteful ass thread....you would lick...i mean like it



No, I never kiss ANYONE'S ass...that just doesn't happen. I have no problem honestly flattering someone if they deserve it, and you do.

No, I haven't seen the pic.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 20, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> AND OF OCURSE J'Bo and NT are invited to party at my pad, Paynne too, and Gary and Jill and ...  al my IM friends!!


Me too??  I need my J'bo ass avi back


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 21, 2004)

Geez gone one day and look at all I miss!!  Let's see... NT wants to party   , Gary is sweet as is humanly possible   ,  Monolith is funny AND sweet (great combo BTW)   , Rissy is cute and silly  and GP and J'Bo are talking about asses and kissing asses.   

NOPE I didn't miss much....      same old, same old!  



Very busy day yesterday....

I finally closed on my place.   Everything went well!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 21, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> No, I never kiss ANYONE'S ass...that just doesn't happen. I have no problem honestly flattering someone if they deserve it, and you do.
> 
> No, I haven't seen the pic.



Uhhh... GP pssst... you DO kiss J'bo's ass, she's right.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2004)

nope you did not miss much cyn 

glad that the house is all taken care of


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 21, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 21, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> nope you did not miss much cyn
> 
> glad that the house is all taken care of




Thanks Jenny, I am glad it's taken care of too!!  How's stuff??


----------



## Rissole (Jul 21, 2004)

Sheesh.... i wanna stay up and chat all night to the 2 most gorgeous girls in the world.. 












































Hows that for kissin booty


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks Jenny, I am glad it's taken care of too!!  How's stuff??



Stuff isnt so great right now. Havent been this low on the rollercoaster in a while. But it can only get better right. I just feel kinda helpless at the moment. You know why  

Rissy. that is some good  kissing


----------



## gopro (Jul 21, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Uhhh... GP pssst... you DO kiss J'bo's ass, she's right.



If anything sweets...she kisses mine


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> If anything sweets...she kisses mine



   :gp is crazy smilie:


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 21, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> If anything sweets...she kisses mine


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 21, 2004)

*Wednesday July 21*

Glutamine

Meal 1
Fiber One with sf soy milk and PP

Meal 2 
ditto M1

Meal 3
chunk chicken w/ brown rice

Meal 4
glutamine
protein bar   



WO (supposed to do yesterday.. but I was BUSY   )

DELTS/TRIS/ABS

-SEATED TWISTING DUMBELL PRESS (AT SHOULDERS YOUR PALMS FACE YOUR EARS. AS  
YOU PRESS UP YOU WILL TURN YOUR HANDS UNTIL THEY FACE FOWARD AT THE TOP. THEN  
REVERSE ON THE WAY DOWN)...3 X 7-9
-BENT OVER LATERALS...2 X 10-12
-SINGLE ARM CABLE SIDE LATERAL...3 X 13-15
-DIP MACHINE...3 X 7-9
-V BAR PRESSDOWN...2 X 10-12
-DUMBELL KICKBACK...2 X 13-15
-ABS
decline situps with 25 lb plate on chest 20x4
kneeling rope crunches 4x90,100,110,120
hanging leg raises 4x18 w/ 5 lb plate between feet

Glutamine

Meal 5
chicken sausage w/ egg whites


----------



## Rissole (Jul 21, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Rissy. that is some good  kissing


 And a fine booty you have to kiss my love


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 22, 2004)

Morning Sexy Cyndi  

Love this weeks edition of your avi !


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 22, 2004)

Mornin' Gary!  How are ya today?    

and thanks!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 22, 2004)

*Thursday July 22*

Meal 1
glutamine
protein bar
egg whites

Meal 2
fiber one cereal with sf soy milk and protein powder

Meal 3
low carb grilled chicken wrap with onions, lettuce and tomatoes   

Meal 4 (pre WO)
glutamine


LEGS, BUTT WO

FEET HIGH LEG PRESS...3 X 7-9
-SQUATS...3 X 10-12
-STEP UPS...3 X 13-15
-SEATED LEG CURL...3 X 7-9
-STIFF DEADLIFT...2 X 10-12
-SINGLE LEG LYING LEG CURL (JUST CURL WITH ONE LEG AT A TIME)...2 X 13-15
-CABLE STRAIGHT LEG BUTT KICKBACKS...3 X 20-25
-LEG PRESS CALF...1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12, 1 X 7-9
-SEATED CALF...1 X 16-20, 1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12

Meal 5 (post WO)
glutamine


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey sappy i see that you got into those chicken sausages  they are tasty hey 

Are those twisting presses not arnold presses


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 22, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Hey sappy i see that you got into those chicken sausages  they are tasty hey
> 
> Are those twisting presses not arnold presses



Hey J!

Yeah... Chris and I LOVE them... YUMMY!!     

I dont know what they are called, GP just described them to me, and I did them the way he said.    

BTW I think Rissy likes your tushy.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 22, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Mornin' Gary! How are ya today?
> 
> and thanks!


Doing great ! Just had a killer leg workout !


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2004)

Yah Rissy likes dah tush 

I was hooked on the turkey and roasted pepper sausauges for a while, then i over dosed 

EDIT: holy crap  i did not even see the booty montage  thats aweful


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2004)

Sapph


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 22, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Doing great ! Just had a killer leg workout !


I am doing legs today too as you can see!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 22, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Yah Rissy likes dah tush
> 
> I was hooked on the turkey and roasted pepper sausauges for a while, then i over dosed
> 
> EDIT: holy crap  i did not even see the booty montage  thats aweful



    I know that is some montage he's got there, I like your butt in the pink short shorts the best!     You be hotttttt!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Sapph


Hi ya NT!!  I like your avi!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I know that is some montage he's got there, I like your butt in the pink short shorts the best!     You be hotttttt!



I like the pink and green butt best  
i like my booty better now though.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi ya NT!!  I like your avi!!!



not as much as I like yours!  

Now that I have my new super-dooper, handy-dany credit-card-sized digital  camera, I'm prepared to take on the awesome responsibility to being your photographer.   
http://www.steves-digicams.com/2004_reviews/t1.html


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 22, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I am doing legs today too as you can see!


Awww don't cry !  You know you'll be glad you did them !


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> BTW I think Rissy likes your tushy.


I dont like her tush...... I LOVE IT!! 



			
				J'Bo said:
			
		

> I like the pink and green butt best
> i like my booty better now though.


Best be emailin me new ones for an update then


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2004)

:rof: rissy you are outta control.
new tushy coming


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 22, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Awww don't cry !  You know you'll be glad you did them !


I AM I AM!!  I did really good too!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> not as much as I like yours!
> 
> Now that I have my new super-dooper, handy-dany credit-card-sized digital  camera, I'm prepared to take on the awesome responsibility to being your photographer.
> http://www.steves-digicams.com/2004_reviews/t1.html




I am ready for my close up!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 22, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I am ready for my close up!!!


So are We !


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey Gary! Nice AVI babe!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 23, 2004)

things are looking SUPER Cyndi!!!  How have you been beautiful?


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 23, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Gary! Nice AVI babe!!!


Thanks Cyndi !

I downloaded a new avatar resizer and was just playing around.  Now I'm thinking I can join the "new avatar every week " club !   Just kiddin' !


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 23, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Cyndi !
> 
> I downloaded a new avatar resizer and was just playing around.  Now I'm thinking I can join the "new avatar every week " club !   Just kiddin' !




No it's true I change my avatar approx once a week OR when NT reminds me!      Do it , the scenery change is always nice.   

I did really good with legs yesterday.  I am so stiff and sore today, my booty is sore and my hammies too.  It's weird, my quads hardly ever get sore...     Calves sometimes, especially during shock week.


Benching tommorow, but it's rep range week, so I dont know if I am gonna be doing my max bench.  I will find out when GP gives me my workout!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 23, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> things are looking SUPER Cyndi!!!  How have you been beautiful?


Thanks Jenny Muscles!  You are looking fabulous!  I saw your most recent pics!      All the IM boys are in love with YOU!     But who can blame them?   

I am doing good, working on my new place, painting and moving and stuff.    I will post pics of my place when I get it looking good.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 23, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> No it's true I change my avatar approx once a week OR when NT reminds me!  Do it , the scenery change is always nice.
> 
> I did really good with legs yesterday. I am so stiff and sore today, my booty is sore and my hammies too. It's weird, my quads hardly ever get sore...  Calves sometimes, especially during shock week.
> 
> ...


I would say I'm sorry that you are sore today  but hey it's a good sore , right ?  I am looking forward to you reaching your bench goal but don't get in a hurry .

Have a great weekend  !


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey toots whats up for your weekend?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 23, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Hey toots whats up for your weekend?


Hi there oh beautiful mentor of mine!!   

Tonight I am going with Belle (my puppy) to watch Chris do a bike race.  He wants me to watch him, he's cute.  It's a LONG race like 75 miles.   
Tommorow we are gonna get started working on my new place, start painting the bedroom hopefully.  How 'bout you???  Beach bound again?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 23, 2004)

*Friday July 23*

Meal 1
almonds
egg whites and turkey breast
coffee


Meal 2
protein shake


Meal 3
grilled chicken over green salad

Meal 4
grilled chicken sausage and egg whites


Meal 5
guacomole and chicken

REST DAY!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 23, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi there oh beautiful mentor of mine!!
> 
> Tonight I am going with Belle (my puppy) to watch Chris do a bike race.  He wants me to watch him, he's cute.  It's a LONG race like 75 miles.
> Tommorow we are gonna get started working on my new place, start painting the bedroom hopefully.  How 'bout you???  Beach bound again?



Mentor  your silly.

Ahh taking the puppy to watch your honey, i am so jealous. It sounds like you lead a wonderfully perfect life  Painting and getting the house ready sounds like fun. I am doing the family wedding thing all weekend  But i decided Sunday i am going to skip the dinner and head to the beach so that i am same for the coming week. Cant miss two beach days or i may die


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh OK.. how 'bout the friend with my goal bod???    

I am pretty happy right now, I know I am very lucky.   
Nothing is perfect though...    , but overall I have nothing to complain about!   

Yeah I hear you about the beach... it's suppoesed to RAIN all weekend here!!    Oh well....

I just ordered this bathing suit in black, do you like it?  I needed a one piece.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 23, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Oh OK.. how 'bout the friend with my goal bod???
> 
> I am pretty happy right now, I know I am very lucky.
> Nothing is perfect though...    , but overall I have nothing to complain about!
> ...



Your still silly  but thanks 

We had our share of rain here, thank goodness we are getting some sun 

Thats a pretty skimpy little suit there Cyn. You will look great in it. I need another bikini that has REALLY small bottoms, i cant find them anywhere


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow ... that is a great looking suit.  I'll have to be on my best photographic level to make sure pics are top notch.  

  ... 

What kind of race is Chris in?  MTB or is it a road race?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 23, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Wow ... that is a great looking suit.  I'll have to be on my best photographic level to make sure pics are top notch.
> 
> ...
> 
> What kind of race is Chris in?  MTB or is it a road race?




Thanks NT I have the utmost faith in your photographic abilities.  If I like how I look in it, I will post a pic.    

Chris is doing a road race.  He doesn't really mountain bike that much.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 23, 2004)

What kind of time does he think he'll finish the race in?  2.5 hours ...


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 24, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> What kind of time does he think he'll finish the race in?  2.5 hours ...


It turns out it rained and he didnt do it.  I will have to ask him how long he thinks it would have taken him... he a freak though, very fast and athletic.     He probably would have finished in the top 5.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 24, 2004)

*Saturday*

Bad eating, good workout.  I ate too many bars cause I was running all over moving my stuff... oh well, better than not eating at all I think.    

Chest and Bis ....


----------



## Paynne (Jul 25, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I just ordered this bathing suit in black, do you like it? I needed a one piece.


It doesn't even look like a whole piece. It's more of a quarter of a piece suit


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 25, 2004)

Morning Cyndi 

You would make any suit look good ! Hows it going today ?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks GAry!  I am doing good, just did back butt, calves and abs.  NOW Chris and I are going to paint our new bedroom!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 26, 2004)

*Monday July 26*

Glutamine

Meal 1
protein shake

Meal 2
can of chunk chicken mixed with small avocado

Meal 3
steamed chicken with broccoli

Meal 4
protein shake
almonds

Meal 5
I am sure CHICKEN    
and veggies


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Glutamine
> 
> Meal 1
> protein shake


Wow  Go crazy babe.....!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 26, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Wow  Go crazy babe.....!!



Are you being sarcastic Rissy???      I am doing a very low carb day to make up for my weekend..


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Are you being sarcastic Rissy???      I am doing a very low carb day to make up for my weekend..


Me.....? Never.....! 
I need to do the same  I just went out with my brother that lives in North queensland and stuffed myself stupid and drank beer and had desert 
He's going back home tomorrow 

Love the av too


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 26, 2004)

have fun with the low carb day sapphy 
i am going to try to eat clean all week to prepare for my weekend in Minesota 
so we can bitch together today 
what color did you paint your new bedroom?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks Hun, love those low carb days!     

We painted the room "Sand Dune", a goldish yellow.  I love it!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 26, 2004)

nice color 

you two are beautiful together


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks I really like it alot!

Chris looks so cute in that pic, doesn't he?


----------



## gopro (Jul 26, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks I really like it alot!
> 
> Chris looks so cute in that pic, doesn't he?



Actually he's just happy because your gently cupping his balls a little lower down...


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 26, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Actually he's just happy because your gently cupping his balls a little lower down...




OH MY GOD!!  How did you KNOW???  I am so mortified!   



You are a stinker!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 26, 2004)

I like the avi-your bf is a hottie!


----------



## gopro (Jul 26, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD!!  How did you KNOW???  I am so mortified!
> 
> 
> 
> You are a stinker!!!



I know b/c I know YOU better than ANYONE on this board...and almost everyone in the world!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I like the avi-your bf is a hottie!



Thanks Jillie bean.  He IS a hottie and the sweetest man in the world.  He puts up with my wackiness and thinks it's cute.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 27, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> I know b/c I know YOU better than ANYONE on this board...and almost everyone in the world!!



Hmmm.... you DEFINITELY know me WAY better than anyone on this board and come to think of it, you probably do know the real me better than ALMOST anyone in the world!      

 makes GP


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 27, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Actually he's just happy because your gently cupping his balls a little lower down...


I would think having your sweet body pressed against his would do the trick but hey a little of the above action would surely get the smile on his face !


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 27, 2004)

Aww.. thanks Gary!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 27, 2004)

*July 27 Tuesday*

Meal 1
protein shake

Meal 2
egg white and turkey on dry toasted rye 

Meal 3
chunk chicken w/brown rice

Meal 4 (pre WO)
glutamine
protein shake
cashews


WO SHOCK WEEK
DELTS/TRIS/ABS

-SUPERSET: SEATED SIDE LATERAL/CABLE WIDE GRIP UPRIGHT ROW...2 X 8-10  EACH
-SUPERSET: BENT LATERAL/SEATED DUMBELL PRESS...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: WIDE GRIP BARBELL FRONT RAISE...1 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8
-SUPERSET: V BAR PRESSDOWN/CG BENCH PRESS...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: 2 ARM OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXTENSION/DIP MACHINE...1 X 8-10  EACH
-DROPSET: DUMBELL KICKBACK...1 X 10-12, DROP, 6-8
-ABS

Meal 5




I may even do 20 minutes of cardio!


----------



## gopro (Jul 27, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> makes GP



That made me crack up!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 27, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> That made me crack up!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 27, 2004)

i love that silly jumpin man  too cutie 

post date wrap up  in pm sapphy.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 27, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> i love that silly jumpin man  too cutie
> 
> post date wrap up  in pm sapphy.


I pmed you back Hun...


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 28, 2004)

*Wednesday July 28*

Glutamine

Meal 1
almonds
protein bar 
ate very early 6:00 am
coffee


Meal 2
can of chunk chicken
1 small avocado

Meal 3
chicken and brown rice


Meal 4
chicken breast
glutamine


LEGS!!!        
QUADS/HAMS/BUTT/CALVES

-SUPERSET: SQUATS/LEG EXTENSION...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: ABDUCTION/FEET HIGH LEG PRESS...2 X 20-25/8-10
-DROPSET: SINGLE LEG EXTENSION...1 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8, DROP, 4-6
-SUPERSET: STIFF DEADLIFT/SEATED LEG CURL...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: LYING LEG CURL...2 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8
-SUPERSET: LEG PRESS CALF/STANDING CALF...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: SEATED CALF RAISE...1 X 10-12, DROP, 6-8


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> -DROPSET: SINGLE LEG EXTENSION...1 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8, DROP, 4-6


 I can feel those from all the way ova here


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 28, 2004)

how's the Sapph pad doin'?  Got anymore painting plans?  Do we get to see pics of it soon?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 28, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> how's the Sapph pad doin'?  Got anymore painting plans?  Do we get to see pics of it soon?



The pad is doing goooooood!    We still have to paint the ceiling and trim in the sex.. I mean bed room!      I will take some pics tommorow night!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2004)

taking sex pics?   yippee  cant wait to see those


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 28, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> taking sex pics?   yippee  cant wait to see those


Hmmm sex pics now THAT is a good idea!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 28, 2004)

... yeah, that's a _*new idea*_ you and Chris haven't thought of before.   Again, good thing you have a personal photographer to catch all the action.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2004)

i will show you mine if you show me yours sapphy 

btw HOT new Avi, that suit suits you


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2004)

you tired rissy?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2004)

Wrong smilie  i changed it.... 
All this talk about hot avis and sex and painting......


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Yea, that avi is WAY WAY hot.  Yumm!


----------



## Paynne (Jul 28, 2004)

I see the new suit came in


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 28, 2004)

What the hell have I been mising!!!!!
You show me yours and I'll show you mine, sex pics....it's enough to make a man, well, crazy....LOL
Great new AVI Sapphire, by the way.  You look great!! Keep up the good work...


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 28, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> i will show you mine if you show me yours sapphy
> 
> btw HOT new Avi, that suit suits you



You got it Hun!    
and thanks!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks PM, Paynne and  Fantasma!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 28, 2004)

Brutal Leg Workout!  I cried during the single leg extension drop set!  REALLY!!     

Will post number in am!  I am


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2004)

Just flying in and saw that avi of Cyndi-cane and OMG!!!!!    Incredible!!!!  Wow!  You're looking beyond sexy-beautiful!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 28, 2004)

Cyndi !  

My my my !  we need that one in your gallery , fullsize!!  

You make that suit look incredible !


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2004)

Looks like you got a fan club Cyndi 
Get my email??


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 29, 2004)

Ahhh yup I got your ass, I mean email.   
Very hot tush Ris!  But it's nekkid, I cant put a nekkid tush in my sig!  (or can I?)  hmmmm...


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks....
I'll take a pic with my fav boxers  send soon


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 29, 2004)

*Thursday  July 29*

Glutamine

Meal 1
western egg white omelette
coffee

Meal 2
protein shake


Meal 3
steamed chicken and broccoli
brown rice

Meal 4
small PS
Kashi

Meal 5
chciken breast 
avocado

Before bed...
protein shake
cashews





REST DAY!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 29, 2004)

here is the first entry in the butts of Team GoPro


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 29, 2004)




----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2004)

Nice 2nd one


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2004)

Time for bed, have fun with my ass baby  No need to make them blury either  
Did you get the other ones??


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 29, 2004)

Yup.. I got em!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 29, 2004)

the butts of team GoPro ... 
you kids are too funny.


----------



## Jill (Jul 29, 2004)

Hot hairband oops I mean bathing suit in your new avi!  My mom used to call my undies hairbands.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 29, 2004)

what beach did you say you were going to? 
That Chris is a lucky man


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 29, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hot hairband oops I mean bathing suit in your new avi!  My mom used to call my undies hairbands.


   My whole family teases me about my undies, they call them dental floss!    

and THANKS!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 29, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> what beach did you say you were going to?
> That Chris is a lucky man


We go to Jones Beach.... GP knows where THAT is!    Wanna come too??


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 29, 2004)

don't know ... but I'm sure I could find it in a hurry.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 29, 2004)

Once again, that damn avatar is so distracting!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 29, 2004)

You guys are too much....

As Pacino would say: "Great Ass!!!".  Scent of a Woman maybe?  That's a  beauty... 

No, I am not talking about the guys' ass, but the other.....
To the guy I can say congratulations on you accomplishment (?).. Sorry, I am not very good at complementing other guys' asses...


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> To the guy I can say congratulations on you accomplishment (?).. Sorry, I am not very good at complementing other guys' asses...


Ahhhh Thanks


----------



## fantasma62 (Jul 29, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Ahhhh Thanks


Don't mention it....
Really.....To anyone....please?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Don't mention it....
> Really.....To anyone....please?


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 29, 2004)

Cyndi,

or Riss or any other P/rr/s people . Got a question for you here
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=34580


Thanks !


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 30, 2004)

*Friday July 30*

Glutamine

Meal 1
protein bar
kashi with sf soy milk and protein powder
coffee

Meal 2
1/2 can chunk chicken with brown rice

Meal 3
Metrex Chocolate Peanut butter Protein shake   

Meal 4
other 1/2 can of chunk chicken

Meal 5
cottage cheese

Meal 6
chicken breast
spinach




REST DAY!!  Getting ready for the weekend torture!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2004)

Have a great weekend...try to enjoy the move 

i am going to go be bad now...for you and everyone else here


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 30, 2004)

Sap, wow on the new suit, that is hothothot!!

I have a funny question to ask about it though..Do you happen to know if it is the same one worn by a girl in a new music video on BET! lol! I know it sounds nuts.. but i swear, she is wearing it with jeans.. like it is a top, but it looks IDENTICAL! anyhow, i was just wondering if thats where you first seen it! it made me think of you!! My stupid smilies wont work for some reason, its driving me bananas!

anyway, the suit looks great!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2004)

Try this Saph 
[img2] http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=17090&stc=1 [/img]
Take out the spaces at the start and end when you copy


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 30, 2004)

lakergirl said:
			
		

> Sap, wow on the new suit, that is hothothot!!
> 
> I have a funny question to ask about it though..Do you happen to know if it is the same one worn by a girl in a new music video on BET! lol! I know it sounds nuts.. but i swear, she is wearing it with jeans.. like it is a top, but it looks IDENTICAL! anyhow, i was just wondering if thats where you first seen it! it made me think of you!! My stupid smilies wont work for some reason, its driving me bananas!
> 
> anyway, the suit looks great!!



Thanks LG!!  NO  I never saw the video you are talking about... actually I dont watch TV at all.   
BUT thanks for the idea about wearing it with jeans!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey Sexy Lady !


Don't over do it this weekend !  take that anyway you want .


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey Gary... my weekend wasnt so exciting, I had a virus or something, felt all achey and sick.  Couldnt eat Saturday night and couldnt workout Snday am, I slept til 2:00 pm and when I woke up I felt better!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 2, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Gary... my weekend wasnt so exciting, I had a virus or something, felt all achey and sick. Couldnt eat Saturday night and couldnt workout Snday am, I slept til 2:00 pm and when I woke up I felt better!!


awwwww Cyndi, sorry you had a bad weekend. But soooooo glad you are alll better now !


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks GAry, my tummy is still a little funny, but no aches!!!  YEAH!  Smilies aren't working... hmmm

How was YOUR weekend???


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 2, 2004)

*Monday August 2*

Meal 1
protein shake
Fiber 1 cereal with soy milk

Meal 2
can of chunk chicken

Meal 3

Meal 4

Meal 5


Supposed to do this workout yesterday.. but I was a sickie.... 

LATS/LOWBACK/BUTT/CALVES

-SUPERSET: WG PULLUP MACHINE/UNDERHAND GRIP BENT ROW....2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: CG SEATED ROW/STIFF ARM PULLDOWN...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: ONE ARM ROW...1 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8
-SUPERSET: DEADLIFTS/HYPEREXTENSION...2 X 8-10/13-15
-DROPSET: ABDUCTOR...2 X 16-20, DROP, 10-12
-SUPERSET: STANDING CALF/SEATED CALF...3 X 8-10 EACH


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 2, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks GAry, my tummy is still a little funny, but no aches!!! YEAH! Smilies aren't working... hmmm
> 
> How was YOUR weekend???


It was ok other than having to work yesterday. Now my days are all messed up in my head, i keep thinking today is Tuesday.  Well I'm off to do chest /delts ! 

take care !


----------



## Jill (Aug 2, 2004)

Go into your internet options of your computer, and delete files. That worked for me I read it in the open chat.

I hope you feel better hot stuff.;(


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 2, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Gary... my weekend wasnt so exciting, I had a virus or something, felt all achey and sick. Couldnt eat Saturday night and couldnt workout Snday am, I slept til 2:00 pm and when I woke up I felt better!!


Hi Sapph,

I hope you feel better....


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 2, 2004)

This is just for a link ot the butts of team Gopro

RIS!!  I cant get the link in my sig to work... I did what you said..


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 2, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> This is just for a link ot the butts of team Gopro


HOLY FREAKING CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

So, how much broccoli did you want me to eat raw???


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 2, 2004)

COMING SOON
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=17105

Cyndi, 
You need a space between "Soon" and the URL


----------



## Rissole (Aug 2, 2004)

Ahhh i think it worked baby


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 2, 2004)

TOO BIG!!!     It wont save the change I made!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 3, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> TOO BIG!!!   It wont save the change I made!!


Whats too big ?  Not your tush ! It's just right !! 

Morning Gorgeous !    Looks like it won't be much longer until you are hitting your goal with the bench press


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 3, 2004)

hey butt babe  
sorry to hear about the sicky weekend.
i partyed hard for you and now i have no voice  
oh the stories


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey Sapph....


After seeing what yours looks like now, could you recommend a good butt exercise?
I don't want to ask Rissole because I already felt uncomfortable complementing his butt... 
Let me know....

Feeling better already? Good.....


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 3, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> hey butt babe
> sorry to hear about the sicky weekend.
> i partyed hard for you and now i have no voice
> oh the stories


Oh J I am so sick!  I went to the doc today for blood tests, I have had D for 4 days straight, so dehydrated and weak.  Waiting to see if I need antibiotics!   

Glad you had FUN!!  Let's hear them storeis!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry to hear that you are going thru this ...

I hope that everything turns out well...
By the way, thanks for getting me into P/RR/S.  It was well worth it, oh and by the way...OUCH!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 4, 2004)

Sorry Sapphy  that sounds aweful but i am sure that Chris is taking good care of you 

Post date wrap up details in PM


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 4, 2004)

get better


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks everyone... I think I am better, I have been eating today and not losing it, which is a good thing.  I guess today is a carb up day... since I could only stomach bagels and wraps.    
I am gonna try to do legs today... see how strong I feel. This is power week for me!   

Ok let's see a good butt exercise.. SQUATS, Step ups, feet high leg presses.... SQUATS!!!    
Glad you love P/RR/S!  I told ya it ROCKED!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi Cyndi  

Glad you are feeling better


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey Sapph,

Thanks for the exercises.  I kinda' looked at your workouts and saw that every time you mentioned butt, squats came a'calling...
I am really beat right now....my chest has been throbbing and I am waiting for my legs to start too.....Thanks  

I am glad your're feeling better....


----------



## Rissole (Aug 5, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Oh J I am so sick!  I went to the doc today for blood tests, I have had D for 4 days straight, so dehydrated and weak.  Waiting to see if I need antibiotics!


Sounds just like me babe..... dont think i could've given you my germs when i kissed your avi on my screen do you ???  
I have had it for 7 days now.....  Get my test results back tomorrow arvo


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Sweetie !  

How are you today ? I hope you are feeling much better.  Here's a get well kiss


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 5, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Sounds just like me babe..... dont think i could've given you my germs when i kissed your avi on my screen do you ???
> I have had it for 7 days now.....  Get my test results back tomorrow arvo


Oh man, you too?
Well, I hope that you feel better...


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 5, 2004)

On feet high leg press, how far up and how far apart do you put your feet?  I would like to focus more on the glutes, since the quads are already big!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 5, 2004)

Well let's see, looks like Ris and I have the same thing, I have NOT been able to stop   , it was so bad last night I couldn't watch a movie (Hellboy) for more than 2 minutes without running into the bathroom.  I couldn't go to a seminar today because I couldnt get out of the bathroom and I was afraid to take the train ride!    
If I dont eat I am OK.  BUT I have to eat I am a body builder....  I guess I am gonna just have to wait it out...   
Besides THAT I feel fine, it's sorta weird.

I got the gym yesterday in any case, I had to cut the wo short for OBVIOUS reasons......    

POWER WEEK LEGS
Squats 110x7,130x7,140x6
Feet high LEg Press 225x7,275x7,275x7
leg extensions 155x7,160x6
single leg leg press 135x7,135x7
SLDs 115x7,115x7,115x6
Lying Leg curls 50x7,55x6,55x6     
butt blaster 100x12,90x14,90x13
standing calf machine  195x8,215x8,235x8

My hammies are good and sore and my lower back STILL from Monday's deadlifts!    

I wont post my diet til I am better and back on track....   

Thanks for the well wishes, I hope they work!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 5, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> On feet high leg press, how far up and how far apart do you put your feet?  I would like to focus more on the glutes, since the quads are already big!


I put my feet so the tips of my sneaks hang off the top, and my feet about shoulder width apart!  THESE are great for glutes!!!!!  Squats too!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 5, 2004)

Fiber helps by absorbing excess water.. try it hon!  High fiber foods and plain ole fiber itself should fix you up!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm kind of scared to do squats, I really hate my big quads...


----------



## Jill (Aug 5, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I'm kind of scared to do squats, I really hate my big quads...


Keep the reps higher.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 5, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Fiber helps by absorbing excess water.. try it hon!  High fiber foods and plain ole fiber itself should fix you up!


Nothing seems to be working, Imodium and Kaopectate dont work, fiber makes me worse!!!  I think I have virus and just have to wait it out.  I had to give a stool sample today, looking to see if I have a parasite!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 5, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I'm kind of scared to do squats, I really hate my big quads...


DO NOT HATE YOUR MUSCULAR QUADS!!!!!  I have seen your legs, they are gorgeous!!!!  You should appreciate your muscularity, OK you dont have sticks for legs...  lucky YOU!!!!  But Jill is right keep the reps high and squat deep.....


----------



## Rissole (Aug 5, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Nothing seems to be working, Imodium and Kaopectate dont work, fiber makes me worse!!!  I think I have virus and just have to wait it out.  I had to give a stool sample today, looking to see if I have a parasite!!


I had to do that too


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2004)

i thought that you wre going boarding mr 

sapphy


----------



## atherjen (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey Cyndi!!  things are looking super!!  STRONG and looking HOT HOT HOT   

I hope you get feeling better soon


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 5, 2004)

I hope Jen loves me someday.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 5, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Hey Cyndi!!  things are looking super!!  STRONG and looking HOT HOT HOT
> 
> I hope you get feeling better soon


Hi Jenny!

Thanks Hun!  I THINK I am feeling better, keeping my fingers crossed! Just hope to be as strong as YOU someday!!!    

Poor SF I think he is in love with you!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 5, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> i thought that you wre going boarding mr
> 
> sapphy




Miss Jenny!  Miss you Hun, been so sick haven't been on much... want more dirt about you know who!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Miss Jenny!  Miss you Hun, been so sick haven't been on much... want more dirt about you know who!!



Post date wrap up coming


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 6, 2004)

Hmm, I will have to have a cute trainer show me proper form for squats then. 

Feel better soon hon.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 7, 2004)

A cute trainer is always a must!     

I am still a sickie, BUT went to the gym and did OK considering I am weak.  Diet consists of anyhting I think I can keep inside me for more than 1/2 hour..


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey buddy, I hope you get to feel better soon.  We feel neglected


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 7, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> A cute trainer is always a must!
> 
> I am still a sickie, BUT went to the gym and did OK considering I am weak. Diet consists of anyhting I think I can keep inside me for more than 1/2 hour..


I'm sure you don't like being sick but WE don't like it either !  hope you are 100% soon !  You have a bench press goal to make !!  LOL


----------



## Jill (Aug 7, 2004)

Hope you are feeling better sunshine R E S T!!! My throat has been pretty sore these last few days, and my head has been aching. Yesterday I slept for 10 hours!  Im just taking it easy

Oh, make sure chris is taking good care of you now.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 9, 2004)

*YEAH!!!  I am better!*

OK enough of being sick....  I am ready to get back to work!!!    

Meal 1
Fiber 1 cereal w/skim milk and protein powder
coffee

Meal 2
1/2 can chunk chicken breast

Meal 3
steamed chicken and broccoli w/ brown rice

Meal 4
glutamine
protein shake

Back and Abs

-WG PULLUP MACHINE ...3 X 4-6
-UNDERHAND GRIP PULLDOWNS...2 X 5-7
-CG SEATED ROW...3 X 5-7
-ONE ARM ROW...2 X 4-6

seated rope crunches (weighted)
weighted leg raises
decline situps (25 pound weight on chest)
weighted hovers  3x30 seconds

Meal 5
glutamine
chicken with spinach


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 9, 2004)

New addition to the Butts of Team GoPro... still waiting for the MAN himself to send me one!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 9, 2004)

yah i am waiting too 
maybe he doesnt have a butt  
*jenny tries to egg him on


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi Jen!!

 I bet GP NEVER sends me a pick of his cute tush!!     , He has one... I know that for a fact....   

GREAT AVI!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks hot stuff, a beautiful women made it for me 

Glad your feeling better


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## naturaltan (Aug 11, 2004)

... we're going to look at houses tonight *GULP*  Big debt ...


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 11, 2004)

I MOVED YESTERDAY!!  Yippee!  I love my new place!!    


Meal 1
protein shake with half banana and PB   

Meal 2
fiber 1 cereal with protein powder and soy milk
coffee

Meal 3
1/2 can of chunk chicken

Meal 4
steamed chicken and broccoli w/ brown rice

Meal 5 (pre WO)
protein bar
coffee
glutamine

Rep Range Week    

LEGS/BUTT/CALVES

-SQUATS...4 X 7-9
-LEG EXTENSION...3 X 10-12
-SINGLE LEG PRESS...3 X 13-15
-SEATED LEG CURL...2 X 7-9
-STIFF DEADLIFT...3 X 10-12
-LYING LEG CURL...2 X 13-15
-BUTT MACHINE...2 X 16-20
-ABDUCTION...2 X 21-25
-STANDING CALF...1 X 7-9, 2 X 10-12
-SEATED CALF...1 X 13-15, 2 X 16-20


Meal 6 (post WO)
baked lays potato chips
chicken sausage
egg whites


----------



## atherjen (Aug 11, 2004)

WOOHOO on moving!! Glad to hear you love the new place!!! 

Glad to hear your feeling better again too! Leg workout looks intense!


----------



## Paynne (Aug 11, 2004)

Gratz again on the house.  Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 12, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> WOOHOO on moving!! Glad to hear you love the new place!!!
> 
> Glad to hear your feeling better again too! Leg workout looks intense!


Yeah!!!  I do love my new place, it's a little weird still, alot of my stuff is still in boxes, but it's very exciting!  

I am all better, that was a yucky stomach virus I had!    

OMG Jenny, that workout was BRUTAL!!      BUT I love it!!!  We are all a little   , aren't we???


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 12, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Gratz again on the house.  Hope you enjoy it!


Thanks Paynne!!  I am enjoying it alot!!      
How are your workouts??


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 12, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I MOVED YESTERDAY!! Yippee! I love my new place!


 When is the house warming ?  

Hi Miss Cyndi


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey Gary!!  I was just in YOUR journal!!   You are welcome ANYTIME!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 12, 2004)

*Thursday August 12*

Meal 1
protein shake with 1/2 banana
Glutamine
coffee

Meal 2
Fiber One cereal with soy milk and PP

Meal 3
3/4 can of chunk chicken


Meal 4
steamed chicken&broccoli w/ brown rice
1 cherry lollypop

My legs are so stiff and sore today, getting worse as the day goes on.  My lower back still is sore from deads on SUNDAY!!!  I have to find a new gym, my old gym is 40 minutes away from my new home...    

I need to do calves and abs....  BUT I may just do them at home.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 12, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Gary!! I was just in YOUR journal!! You are welcome ANYTIME!!


You're the sweetest !  Anytime you are in Missery stop and see me


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2004)

Glad to hear that you love your new place  and that your all better.
By the looks of it your back in full swing of things


----------



## Paynne (Aug 12, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks Paynne!! I am enjoying it alot!!
> How are your workouts??


I'm giving the old bones a much needed rest this week.  Although I had to run after work a couple of times to burn off the excess energy.  I'm working on the next cycle.  I was thinking about using PRRSII and maybe making it a 4 week PPRRS, what do you think?


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 12, 2004)

I hear ya about needing a rest... it's good for you!!!     

 I am assuming you are going for max mass if you are doing 2 power weeks in a row.  I think if you are, it's a great idea.  I personally LOVE shock week, not sure why but I do.  I think mixing it up is always good.... GP actually designs my workouts for me with MY goals in mind. I am sure my program will change a bit in the next month or so.  I would give it a try to see how your body responds.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 12, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Glad to hear that you love your new place  and that your all better.
> By the looks of it your back in full swing of things


Hey J!!!  Yup everything is good!     I am soo happy to hear how happy you are!!  I am gonna send you a good PM soon!!  My cable modem is not connected yet at home.. so I don't have alot of online time...   

Miss ya Hottie!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 12, 2004)

Congrats on the new place! Now it's time to christen the rooms, if you haven't already done so..  



...Why do I always sound like such a pervert?? ...


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 12, 2004)

hmm let's see we have christened the bedroom (of course) and the kitchen.  Several rooms left...     

One of your best qualities, perv!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 13, 2004)

Good Morning Cyndi  

What part of your gorgeous bod are you working today ?  What ever it is I know you will give it all you have !  

Have a great wo and a great weekend .


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi Gary!!

You always make me smile...      Thanks for that!!    

Friday is my rest day.....  yesterday I did calves and  abs in my own little gym.  Chris and I worked out together.... it was really fun!!  How bout you Hun???


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey J!!!  Yup everything is good!     I am soo happy to hear how happy you are!!  I am gonna send you a good PM soon!!  My cable modem is not connected yet at home.. so I don't have alot of online time...
> 
> Miss ya Hottie!



I miss yah too babe 
Yes i am happy but i have to tell you that it is a real change being with a nice guy  We are taking off to go camping this weekend  i will pm you details when i get home


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 13, 2004)

Ya know Jenny, you completely deserve to be with a "nice" guy,  one who treats you like his queen.  Have fun camping!!  I hope u know what happens and it ROCKS your world!     

I am gonna PM you now.. about private stuff.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 13, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Gary!!
> 
> You always make me smile...  Thanks for that!!
> 
> Friday is my rest day..... yesterday I did calves and abs in my own little gym. Chris and I worked out together.... it was really fun!! How bout you Hun???


you have a gym in your new home !  You are a hardcore hardbody  

I did arms this morning. I wish the rest of my bod looked as good as I think my tri's do. If it did I might even think I look good


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 13, 2004)

Yup a pretty good gym...   trying to be a hardbody!!     I still need to join a gym close to me...  maybe this weekend.

You DO look good Sweetie!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 13, 2004)

*Friday August 13*

Meal 1
glutamine
protein shake with 1/2 banana
coffee

Meal 2
Fiber 1 cereal with soy milk and PP

Meal 3
protein shake with water

Meal 4
grilled chicken salad with tomatoes, onions w/balsamic vinegar


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## Sapphire (Aug 13, 2004)

NT!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 14, 2004)

Hey Cyndi  love the sig  Glad to see you are better and all moved.
Will catch up more soon


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 16, 2004)

*Monday August 16*

Meal 1
protein shake with 1/2 banana
coffee

Meal 2
fiber 1 with protein powder

Meal 3
turkey, lettuce tomato, red peppers, onions in a low carb pita

Meal 4


Meal 5


REST DAY!!    


Did my workouts from my home gym this weekend, I am very sore, so I guess that's a good thing!    

Not online at home yet.... cable guy coming Thursday.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 16, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Meal 1
> protein shake with 1/2 banana
> coffee
> 
> ...


Morning Sexy  
Is the cable guy's name Larry ?  Git ur done !


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 16, 2004)

Morning lovely 

Jenny has a HUGE smile on her face  
and how are you feeling today?
do anything special this weekend?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 16, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Sexy
> Is the cable guy's name Larry ?  Git ur done !



 ... I assume you've seen the Blue Collar Comedy Tour?    Larry has his own dvd out now ... I thought Ron White was even funnier ... and he has a dvd out.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 16, 2004)

Huh???      Who's Larry?  

Hey J!!

Had a good weekend...  unpacked and relaxed with Chris.  I am feeling happy too!!     

PM me with weekend details...


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 16, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Huh???      Who's Larry?



Larry's the cable guy   He's known as a redneck comedian.  The Blue Collar Comedy Tour dvd is a comedy dvd with "Larry the cable guy", Ron White, Jeff Foxworthy and one other comedian.  It's really funny.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 16, 2004)

Ohhhh OK I get it... I am kinda outta the loop with stuff like that, I dont watch TV at all.    I never heard of him...  I remember the movie with Jim Carrey though.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 16, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... I assume you've seen the Blue Collar Comedy Tour?  Larry has his own dvd out now ... I thought Ron White was even funnier ... and he has a dvd out.


Seen it and they have a tv show on sundays I think. I like larry the cable guy and Ron tater salad white  the best . 
I saw their individual dvd's at wally world this weekend .  
They crack me up !


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 17, 2004)

*Tuesday August 17*

Meal 1
protein shake with 1/2 banana and PB    
coffee

Meal 2
1/2 can chunk chicken mixed with a small avocado    

Meal 3
cottage cheese ff
chicken

Meal 4



SHOCK WEEK!!    
DELTS/TRIS/ABS

-SUPERSET: SEATED DUMBELL PRESS/WG BARBELL FRONT RAISE...2 X 8-10  EACH
-SUPERSET: SEATED SIDE LATERAL/WG BARBELL UPRIGHT ROW...2 X 8-10  EACH
-DROPSET: BENT OVER LATERAL...1 X 10-12, DROP, 8-10
-SUPERSET: OVERHEAD 2 ARM DUMBELL EXT/CG BENCH PRESS...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: SINGLE ARM OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXT/KICKBACK (DO ON ARM BOTH  
EXERCISES, THEN SWITCH)...2 X 8-10 EACH
-ABS


----------



## Rissole (Aug 17, 2004)

Top workout Saph 
And meal 1...  I wanna meal 1 like that


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 17, 2004)

morning you two 

i miss you both  
work has been so busy i havent had any time to post or pm you. 
sorry


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 17, 2004)

Saph,

I just wanted to pop in here and say HI!!!!   You're coming along.  Nice pics!

Babs

Hi Ris and J


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Babs!

Thanks for dropping in!!     I am trying...   goals not as lofty as yours, just trying to look and feel good!!    Thanks though!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 17, 2004)

Sapph ... when do we get to see pics of the new digs?


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 18, 2004)

SOON NT!!!  Very soon!!  Maybe tommorow!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 18, 2004)

I cant edit my post from yesterday.. so

Meal 5 (pre WO)
protein shake with glutamine
almonds

Meal 6 (post WO)
more almonds
a handful of tortilla chips

Meal 7
grilled chicken breast with egg whites


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 18, 2004)

*Wednesday August 18*

Meal 1
Fiber One with soy milk and protein powder
coffee  

Meal 2
1/2 can chunk chicken
cottage cheese ff

Meal 3
steamed chicken/broccoli 
brown rice
1/2 banana

Meal 4
protein shake


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 18, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Babs!
> 
> Thanks for dropping in!!     I am trying...   goals not as lofty as yours, just trying to look and feel good!!    Thanks though!!




You're welcome

Keep trying and don't give up.  What are your goals? I mean, you look great now!

Babs


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks again Babs!    

My goals are to gain SIZE and definition in my legs and tush and more definition and strength pretty much everywhere else. 

I am not even close to giving up...  I am just getting started!!!!   I appreciate the encouragement!!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 18, 2004)

When you're weight training, do you work through the burn or do you stop in mid rep?


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 18, 2004)

Ok Cindy,


I need your guidance.  Today I am also doing legs, but you seem to be doing well in the leg and "buttal" area (butt area ).  Recommend away, I wouldn't mind copying your workout and adapting it to myself....


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 18, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> When you're weight training, do you work through the burn or do you stop in mid rep?



I am actually doing GoPros P/RR/S workouts.  GP is my trainer, he design my workouts.  This is shock week, full of supersets and dropsets.  YES I work through the burn.  In power week, I lift as heavy as I can for 4-6 reps with longer rest periods , going to failure with a spotter,  rep range week is 3 exercises or more per body part....  first exercise High weight low reps, second medium weight, 10-12 reps, last exercise lighter weight high reps..16-20 or higher.  AND YES I burn burn burn!!    
I never stop mid rep unless I am at my failure point THEN I finish that rep with my spotter.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 18, 2004)

Sweet.  Okay..I was wondering if you worked through the burn or not.  Many women stop when they feel it and I'm like. nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo if you want to build...work THROUGH the pain.

I've heard LOTS of good things about GP.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 18, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Ok Cindy,
> 
> 
> I need your guidance.  Today I am also doing legs, but you seem to be doing well in the leg and "buttal" area (butt area ).  Recommend away, I wouldn't mind copying your workout and adapting it to myself....




Sure.....  my WO today is 


QUADS/HAMS/CALVES

-SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSION/SQUATS...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSION/STEP UPS (SWITCH LEG TO LEG...LEFT, RIGHT, LEFT,  
ETC)...2 X 10-12 EACH
-DROPSET: LEG EXTENSION...2 X 12-15, DROP, 6-8
-SUPERSET: LYING LEG CURL/STIFF DEADLIFT...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: LYING LEG CURL...2 X 10-12, DROP, 6-8
-SINGLE LEG DUMBELL CALF RAISE...4 X 15 (SWITCH LEG TO LEG WITH NO  REST)


It is a bit limited cause GP thought I was working out at home... since he knows I moved.  
I would add in abductors and leg press (feet high) 2x10-12.  Actually I am gonna add that in for myself!  Do that superset before the lying leg curl drop set.....


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 18, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Sweet.  Okay..I was wondering if you worked through the burn or not.  Many women stop when they feel it and I'm like. nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo if you want to build...work THROUGH the pain.
> 
> I've heard LOTS of good things about GP.



He is the absolute BEST!!  I love him!!!!  He is the best at what he does AND he is the nicest sweetest most down to earth cutie pie in the world!  He is a great friend to me and has helped me through alot of tough times!  I consider him one of my true friends, not to mention he has improved my body!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 18, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Sure..... my WO today is
> 
> 
> QUADS/HAMS/CALVES
> ...


My bad Cindy I am doing RR today. Check out my workout. I posted it yesterday on my journal. I posted it after I got all bitchy and pissed the day before....Yours looks like Shock...
I am working out at home though....


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 18, 2004)

You are right Tony... I am doing shock this week.... let me see if I can find a RR leg wo for ya...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks a bunch......


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 19, 2004)

Morning Cyndi  

On my way out to do abs/calves  but wanted to say Hi before I went . Hi !


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2004)

Opps!  I forgot, sorry Tony!!!  Sooo busy at home with my move.  JUST got cable hooked up YESTERDAY!!      I will find you some leg rr wos.

Speaking of workouts, mine was terrible yesterday!!     
I just could not get into it...  I did it halfheartedly... and skipped calves, I am going to do them and abs today instead.  I felt weak... not sure why.      Oh well.... bad day, at least I didnt skip the wo altogether!


----------



## Paynne (Aug 19, 2004)

I am NOT looking forward to moving.  Did you guys hire anyone or do it all yourself?


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2004)

*Thursday*

Meal 1
protein shake
sesame bagel, plain 

Meal 2
protein shake

Meal 3
chunk chicken mixed with avocado 

Meal 4






Yesterday's  leg wo was not good... I think I needed to eat more, I felt weak, tired and blah...     I am going to make up for it this weekend!!!!

I am going eat a bit more carbs today to see if that perks me up a bit..


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I am NOT looking forward to moving.  Did you guys hire anyone or do it all yourself?



We did it ALL by ourselves!!      It sucked... we are still trying to get everything out of our old apartment.   Almost done though...   

My avatar is taken in my new bedroom... pretty color isn't it?  I love my bedroom!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Morning!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 19, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> We did it ALL by ourselves!!  It sucked... we are still trying to get everything out of our old apartment.  Almost done though...
> 
> My avatar is taken in my new bedroom... pretty color isn't it? I love my bedroom!!


There's a bedroom in that avi ?  You are so gorgeous !


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2004)

That's what I am.... but thanks Gary!!   

My bedroom paint is called Sanddune... and I love it!!  I am going to make the bed and take a pic of the whole room!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 19, 2004)

pics! 

And the avi is smokin' as usual.  Gots to get my photographic self up there to help out with those pics.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 19, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I am NOT looking forward to moving. Did you guys hire anyone or do it all yourself?


Paynne, I moved twice.  The first time we did it ourselves, the second time I hired movers.  Pay movers to do this.  I will never, ever do it myself again...It is money well spent.  I do recommend that you find reputable movers in your area.  There are a lot of jerks out there trying to take your money


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2004)

Isnt this a cool pic?  I used photoshop and selected watercolor!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 19, 2004)

Ok, so now you change your avi to a "deadlier" one  .

Also, that photo is too much, again, you are literally trying to give us a heart attack? Or at least me?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 20, 2004)

Morning Queen of the Avi"s  
Prince is going to have to change this to an adult only board if your avi's get any hotter !  All in favor say


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 20, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Ok, so now you change your avi to a "deadlier" one  .
> 
> Also, that photo is too much, again, you are literally trying to give us a heart attack? Or at least me?



LOL!!  I actually even like the pic of Chris and me, makes ME hot!    
How are you Tony??


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 20, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Queen of the Avi"s
> Prince is going to have to change this to an adult only board if your avi's get any hotter !  All in favor say


Morning Sweetie!     nah.. these pics are tame!  How are you?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 20, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Morning Sweetie!   nah.. these pics are tame! How are you?


I'm great  ! How's Belle ?  I'm sure she has forgiven you so you need to also.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 20, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Morning Sweetie!     nah.. these pics are tame!



I'm thinking in comparison to others you have stashed away, it probably is.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 20, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> LOL!! I actually even like the pic of Chris and me, makes ME hot!
> How are you Tony??


Oh, I was thinking about you last night.....  
No, like that  .  
I meant after I finished doing the routine that you gave me last night.  I was in sick pain, but it was good pain, happy pain.
I appreciate it.....
Today I am going to do tris and bis, I'll post today's workout in my journal later...
By the way, if those pics are tame, I am afraid to even know about the others   
Have a great day!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 20, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Oh, I was thinking about you last night.....
> No, like that  .
> I meant after I finished doing the routine that you gave me last night.  I was in sick pain, but it was good pain, happy pain.
> I appreciate it.....
> ...


COOL!!!!         I will check out your workout later!      I am so proud of you!!  

Yeah.. well I am a BIT of an exhibitionist!  Oh well... still a nice girl though....


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 20, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Yeah.. well I am a BIT of an exhibitionist!  Oh well... still a *nice* girl though....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 20, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> COOL!!!!     I will check out your workout later!  I am so proud of you!!
> 
> Yeah.. well I am a BIT of an exhibitionist! Oh well... still a nice girl though....


Nothing wrong with being an exhibitionist  
In fact, I......er.....we encourage it  
Oh, and you are in fact a nice girl, I won't ever dispute that


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 20, 2004)

it would be entertaining to get Sapph and Mrs.NT together one evening.   A few drinks and then watch ... 

I'm sure there would be lot of men buying Chris and I drinks saying that we were the luckest men on earth ... of course our reply would be  and thanks for the drinks.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 20, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> it would be entertaining to get Sapph and Mrs.NT together one evening.  A few drinks and then watch ...
> 
> I'm sure there would be lot of men buying Chris and I drinks saying that we were the luckest men on earth ... of course our reply would be  and thanks for the drinks.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 20, 2004)

You two!!      

I am actually a VERY good girl, probably boring by most standards.  I am not a huge partier... not into clubs or bars too much.  I would rather stay home with Chris, have a quiet candlelit dinner and go to B E D!!     , oh yeah, a couple of glasses of red wine doesnt hurt!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 20, 2004)

*August 20 Friday!!!*

Meal 1
protein shake with 1/2 banana
Fiber One cereal

Meal 2
Protein bar 

Meal 3
grilled chicken wrap
green salad



Yesterday's WO
Calves and Abs

Smith machine standing calf raises/single calf leg press 2X10
Dropset SM standing calf raises

Swiss ball weighted situps/hanging leg raises with 5 lb weight between feet 3x20
seated rope crunches/knee ins on bench 2x20
Dropset Weighted hover


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> it would be entertaining to get Sapph and Mrs.NT together one evening.   A few drinks and then watch ...
> 
> I'm sure there would be lot of men buying Chris and I drinks saying that we were the luckest men on earth ... of course our reply would be  and thanks for the drinks.



Hey hey hey what about me?  arent i invited


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 21, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Hey hey hey what about me?  arent i invited



OF COURSE!!!  You are ALWAYS invited!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 21, 2004)

*Saturday*

Meal 1
protein shake
low carb bagel
coffee
WO
CHEST AND BIS

Meal 2
small protein bar
cottage cheese

Going to a party tonight ... so probably not so good the rest of the day!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 23, 2004)

I did OK diet wise over weekend, not great... had a party and a wedding.  Chest and bis.. went    

Couldnt workout yesterday , had early wedding and came home and worked on house.  I will do it today instead.     

Back Butt and calves


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 23, 2004)

Morning Cyndi  

Hows that bench press coming along ?


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 23, 2004)

*Monday August 23*

Meal 1
protein shake with banana

Meal 2
turkey/egg whites on dry toasted rye
coffee

Meal 3
protein shake
soy crisps

Meal 4
cottage cheese ff mixed with chunk chicken


Meal 5
protein shake

WO
LATS/LOWBACK/BUTT/CALVES

-SUPERSET: WG PULLUP MACHINE/STIFF ARM PULLDOWN...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: CG SEATED ROW/UNDERHAND GRIP PULLDOWN...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: WG CABLE BENT ROW...2 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8
-SUPERSET: HYPEREXTENSION/DEADLIFT...2 X 12-15/8-10
-DROPSET: ABDUCTION...2 X 15-20, DROP, 10-15
-SUPERSET: LEG PRESS CALF/SEATED CALF...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: STANDING CALF...1 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8

Meal 6
chicken with spinach


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 23, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Cyndi
> 
> Hows that bench press coming along ?




Pretty good, I am doing shock week , so I supersetted bench with incline flyes.  I did 75 pounds on the bench, 12 reps. 

THIS week is POWER, so I am gonna try to go very heavy...     with bench, maybe try 100 pounds and see what happens. 
I will let you know!

How are YOU???


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm pretty good, just waiting to see if I can walk tomorrow.  Yesterdays wo was killer (power legs ... ouch )


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey Coach,


Sorry to hear that your puppy.  He'll be ok though....
We have a big Golden Retriever that was/is epyleptic.  She got her first attack when she was a puppy.  It is my wife's first dog and when she had it, my wife didn't know what to do and for the first time in my life, I did the really stupid and stuck my hand in my dog's mouth to make sure she didn't swallow the tongue.  Stupid because you are not supposed to do that, she could have bit me, but she's so good that she didn't....All she did was look at me.  
Anyway, when to an Australian vet here in Miami who doesn't believe in medicines (the chemical ones) and offered a treatment with "minerals".  5 years later, our doggy is still a pain in the ass...
Workout looks painful enough, hopefully it was good pain  

Adios.....


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 24, 2004)

Morning Cyndi  

It's another rainy day in Missery.  Off to do abs / calves . See ya !


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 24, 2004)

Morning Gary....  

I really hurt my back last night doing deadlifts, must have went too heavy.       I cant bend over today.... it looks like this week is gonna be a recovery week for my back.     
I also am very upset with Chris... long story but I know we will work it out.  I am just sad today...


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 24, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Morning Gary....
> 
> I really hurt my back last night doing deadlifts, must have went too heavy.    I cant bend over today.... it looks like this week is gonna be a recovery week for my back.
> I also am very upset with Chris... long story but I know we will work it out. I am just sad today...


AWWWWWW Cyndi !  

I hate it when you're sad .  You are such a ray of sunshine .  Well , I was going to suggest  Chris massage your back but maybe not right now. Might be a good way to make up    Hope it's not too seriuos.  Get well soon !


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 24, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Morning Gary....
> 
> I really hurt my back last night doing deadlifts, must have went too heavy.    I cant bend over today.... it looks like this week is gonna be a recovery week for my back.
> I also am very upset with Chris... long story but I know we will work it out. I am just sad today...


Hey Cyndi,

Wow, I am with Gary here.
You are always a ray of sunshine and I always look forward to the mornings when I get to read what you say. It makes P/RR/S more bearable  
I am sorry about your back. I know how much you love to work out and how much you hate to sit around.
Regarding Chris, don't forget that we men are knuckleheads. We sometimes do things to piss off our mates, and we may not know it. I have come up with a strategy to avoid that. You can tell Chris about this. I made up this strategy at the beginning of my marriage, not because I was pissing anyone off, but to avoid it.  I think I am going to market it. It's called the points strategy. I have passed it along to a few of my fellow knuckleheads and it's worked wonders for them.
This is how it works, are you ready?
Let's say Chris one day takes you to dinner out of the blues. We count that as 1 point. He does things for you count them as points. Let's say he suddenly massages your back while it hurts because, well, he just wants to, that's 5 points right there. Chris banks these points and when he reverts to our normal state of knuckleheadedness, he pulls the 5 point card. You will be laughing so hard that you will forget you were pissed..... 
Give it a try, couldn't hurt...
In the meantime, get better and talk to Chris, talking usually fixes things....or screws them up worse, but who's to say Seriously, there is nothing better than talking about it and you'll both be better. Or you can always try the point system...


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 24, 2004)

Aww.....  thanks Gary and Tony!!

My back is hanging in there, I am taking advil for the pain.  I am going to go very light today or else just skip it altogether.  I am supposed to do shoulders and tris... hmmm I will see. I will be very careful, it's not worth risking further injury just to get in a workout..     

As far as Chris goes... well, we made up already.  I like your points idea though, very very creative!!     Thanks Sweetie!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 24, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Aww..... thanks Gary and Tony!!
> 
> My back is hanging in there, I am taking advil for the pain. I am going to go very light today or else just skip it altogether. I am supposed to do shoulders and tris... hmmm I will see. I will be very careful, it's not worth risking further injury just to get in a workout..
> 
> As far as Chris goes... well, we made up already. I like your points idea though, very very creative!!  Thanks Sweetie!!


Anytime you need me, I'll try to make you at least smile some....

By the way, for the points to really work, first of all, I wasn't supposed to tell you, but then again, my wife already knows my points theory and still laughs when I pull my points card.  However, the key is that Chris has to pull it out (I mean the points card), when you least expect it.  Let's say I broke a Precious Moment figurine....Oh crap, what to do, oh yeah:  "Baby, remember that day that I ate a bad hot dog for you at Central Park and got sick? (Using an example that I will be using myself    )  Well, I earned a few points with that, which should cover the figurine.  That's an example of how to use it....Of course, I try to replace the figurine, but at least the bad moment passes with a laughter...trust me, you'll laugh...


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 24, 2004)

*Tuesday August 24*

Meal 1
protein shake
egg whites on toasted rye (2 slices dry)

Meal 2
Fiber One with protein powder and soy milk
2 fishies

Meal 3
steamed chicken/broccoli
brown rice

Chicken was RAW, so I threw most of it out..   ate a protein bar cause I was still hungry.

Meal 4


Meal 5


----------



## atherjen (Aug 24, 2004)

yuckypoo, raw cluck cluck!  

THings are looking super hun! YOUR looking super!  

hope the back gets better


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 24, 2004)

I hope your back feels better soon! I'm glad you and Chris made up!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 24, 2004)

Sorry Cyn, couldn't do it today


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 25, 2004)

Morning Cyndi  

How's the back feel ?  If it feels as good as it looks then I know you're doing fine .  Have a great day


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi there Greeky, Jen, Gary and Tony!!    

That raw chicken was disgusting...    I do have to cut down on the protein bars though...       starting tommorow.

Thanks Viv.. I am glad we made up too, it was a dumb thing but Chris does not know how to discuss.   

My back is feeling better actually.  It's not 100 % yet, but I think if go light for a week or so, I will be good as new!    

AND TONY!!!  Dont worry Hun!!!  I read your journal, we will work on a better leg wo for ya!!!!


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2004)

Have a wonderful day sweets!!! Today is leggies for me (your fav).....not happy  Im gonna blast em anywase!

Hope you back feels better!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 25, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> ... it was a dumb thing but Chris does not know how to discuss.



I willing to bet that Chris is in the majority of men that don't know how to discuss.  I'm part of that group.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 25, 2004)

Great Journal Sapphire, I'm looking forward to tagging along     Nice weights by the way...you go girl!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 25, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Have a wonderful day sweets!!! Today is leggies for me (your fav).....not happy  Im gonna blast em anywase!
> 
> Hope you back feels better!



I am actually alot better, BUT I am gonna do shoulders, tris and abs today, instead of legs cause of the squatting.  TOMMOROW I will do LEGS!   

You have a great day too Jilly bean!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 25, 2004)

*August 25 Wednesday*

Meal 1
protein shake with PB and banana

Meal 2
fiber one with protein powder
coffee

Meal 3
grilled chicken and veggies in a low carb wrap

Meal 4
protein shake


POWER week 
DELTS/TRIS/ABS

-SEATED MACHINE PRESS...3 X 4-6
-BARBELL UPRIGHT ROW...3 X 5-7
-SIDE LATERAL...2 X 5-7
-CG BENCH PRESS ON SMITH...3 X 4-6
-DIP MACHINE (STAY UPRIGHT)...2 X 5-7
-2 ARM OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXTENSION...2 X 5-7
-ABS

Meal 5
TGIF out with the girls!!


----------



## Paynne (Aug 25, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> ...it was a dumb thing but Chris does not know how to discuss.


Discuss?  Is that an English word?


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 25, 2004)

have fun with the girls!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 26, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Discuss? Is that an English word?


Sure it is ! And it's an Olympic event too isn't it ?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 26, 2004)

Cyndi !!!!!! 
Nice Avi Babe ! 

Whats on the agenda today ?  have a great day !


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi Gary!!

Hmmm... LEGS are on the agenda for today, hopefully HEAVY.    My back is still tender, but definitely alot better!    

Abs too... I did them a bit yesterday, but my back was hurting...  so I stopped.

How 'bout you???

Oh yeah thanks about the Avi..


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 26, 2004)

*Thursday August 26*

Meal 1
protein shake with banana and PB

Meal 2
egg whites on dry toasted rye
coffee

Meal 3
cottage cheese (ff)
2 fishies 

Meal 4
chunk chicken and peppers with brown rice
2 fishies

Meal 5



QUADS/HAMS/BUTT/CALVES

-LEG EXTENSIONS...4 X 4-6
-LEG PRESS...3 X 5-7
-SQUATS...3 X 5-7
-LYING LEG CURL...4 X 4-6
-SEATED LEG CURL...3 X 5-7
-ABDUCTION...2 X 15-20
-BUTT BLASTER...2 X 15-20
-LEG PRESS CALF...3 X 6-8
-SEATED CALF...2 X 6-8


I think I am working out at home today, sooo I cant do butt blaster or abduction... I will substitute with stepups.. I need to join a closer gym...


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 26, 2004)

Calves and abs for me today


----------



## shutupntra1n (Aug 26, 2004)

I like your Avitar. b/c us women spend 500 million hours trying to keep in shape and look good one of the best parts is being confident. Mind me asking your age?


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 26, 2004)

How far away is your gym Cyndi?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## Velvet (Aug 26, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

>



Your avi makes me laugh everytime I see it Naturaltan


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 26, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I like your Avitar. b/c us women spend 500 million hours trying to keep in shape and look good one of the best parts is being confident. Mind me asking your age?


Thanks Hun!     Hmm my age huh?  Guess.  My birthday is Sunday.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 26, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> How far away is your gym Cyndi?


FAR!!  45 minutes away!!  I have to find a new one SOON!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 26, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Your avi makes me laugh everytime I see it Naturaltan


ME TOO!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 26, 2004)

Holy ish that's FAR! Mine is 6 minutes away from my house! Are you stuck at the old one by contract or are there no good local ones? Oh wait you just moved..


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2004)

Velveteyes - Sapph ... those are my bar hopping glasses.    In order to live in my fantasy world where I'm a superstar, I have to dress the part.    Being married and going to the bar looking for a mate makes it A LOT easier to go to have fun.  Although I have a great time regardless, sometimes I have the urge to just be silly.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Aug 26, 2004)

My gym is 20 minutes away and I wouldn't mind at all if it was a super nice facility. Saph... is it at least a nice gym? My next move will probably be Power House Gym wich is more geared towards hard training and not so much cardio/aerobics. Plus the owner is a customer at my job now and said he's hook me up. But that's not why. Oh and he's cute. But that's not it either. LOL


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 26, 2004)

It's pretty nice BUT it's just too far away,  I have a great home gym but I am missing the specialty equipment, like adductor, abduction machines.  I think I am gonna join Baileys or Golds.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Aug 26, 2004)

Ballys here is a pig pen overseen by a bunch of overweight Hogs... There is 1 or 2 Employees in good shape. These are supposed to be Gym Employees??? But my ex lives north of me and his Ballys is soooo nice. They are a franchise I think so it's different owners to different facilities. I used to work at a Gold's Gym and it was top of the line. But they are 30 minutes away since I moved. I am paid in full @ my gym until January 2006... (sorta like 2010 Space Oddessy time) lol

SO I continue to go. But hate it. You are lucky you can switch soon. Wish I could.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 26, 2004)

Sapphy.

Hey hot babe 
I am glad that your sweet belle is happy and that you and Chris got over the issue, pm me if you want to chat about it love.

I am super busy here but i want you to know that i am thinking of you. 

Living together in a new house can be trying at times, but your love will over come all 

Stay in touch love


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 27, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Sapphy.
> 
> Hey hot babe
> I am glad that your sweet belle is happy and that you and Chris got over the issue, pm me if you want to chat about it love.
> ...



Hi Sweetie!!!

I miss you sooo much!!!       I just unpacked the box you sent those cookies in and I thought about you and hoped you were HAPPY!!!  How is Aaron???  

Chris and I are great again, it was a dumb fight,  alot of stress and lack of sleep   can make you cranky. 

Love ya Jen..


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 27, 2004)

Meal 1
protein shake
turkey and egg whites on rye

Meal 2
high protein bar

Meal 3
steamed chicken/broccoli
3 rice cakes


Leg workout was good considering my back.  I couldnt do LLCs or SDLs but I did some awesome  butt on the floor rubbing squats!    OUCH!!  Some very heavy leg extensions, leg presses, step ups.  My butt is sore already!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 27, 2004)

HEy Cynd!  Take it easy on that back still if its hurting!  

ATF squats!   

Have a great day!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi Sapphire!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Meal 1
> protein shake
> turkey and egg whites on rye
> 
> ...


What are you doing working out your back?  Didn't I tell you to take it easy? 

Don't make me come over there and....no, wait, you'll probably hurt me, I tender and bruise easily....


----------



## Paynne (Aug 27, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> My butt is sore already!


That's been happening to me on heavy back days.  My back is sore a few hours after the wo.  It's the wierdest thing


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 27, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hi Sapphire!


hi Pam!    

Why dont you put a pic of YOUR pretty face in you AVI???


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 27, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> That's been happening to me on heavy back days.  My back is sore a few hours after the wo.  It's the wierdest thing



That happens to me too with back!!  Especially after deadlifts.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> That happens to me too with back!!  Especially after deadlifts.



me too 

Not sure if it's my form or what ... but it really gets sore.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> me too
> 
> Not sure if it's my form or what ... but it really gets sore.


I guess I can now say that me too.....Yesterday while I was in my last exercise, I was a little sore there.....
Every morning I wake up a little bit of a sore back,but it goes away later


----------



## Rissole (Aug 27, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> That happens to me too with back!!  Especially after deadlifts.


Ummm, its called muscle fatigue......   

Hiya Cyndi  Miss you honey


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 28, 2004)

Hi Cyn,


Just passing by.....

Have a great day!!!!!


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 28, 2004)

cyn, just a ?, how tall are you?

training is looking good, hopefully your back is good, I am scared of deadlifts..   

I cant seem to get the form right.. I dunno..

anyway.. I just wanted to stop in.. say I love your journal. You are a dedicated girl! its awesome, Im trying to get there, where it is a part of my life. and not just something in my daily routine.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 28, 2004)

Hi Rissy ... you musclebound hottie!!    Miss you too!!   

Hi Tony!!  Check your journal...   

Hey LG!! I am 5'6 

I am gonna to do chest and bis and abs now,   !  Back is better, I LOVE deadlifts, LOVE the agony.  BUT I did go too heavy.. I will be more careful..  next time.
That baby in your avi is the cutest thing I have ever seen!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Aug 28, 2004)

Hi Saph!

How's your weekend? Who's in your signature pics?


----------



## Rissole (Aug 28, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Who's in your signature pics?


 

How's the new place babe, found any "glitches", barking dogs, bad neighbours etc??


----------



## atherjen (Aug 29, 2004)

* HAPPY BIRTHDAY CYNDI!!*


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 29, 2004)

*Happy Birthday Cyndi !!!!  *

*Will you're new avi be of you in your birthday suit ?   *


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Happy Birthday Cyndi !!!!  *
> 
> *Will you're new avi be of you in your birthday suit ?   *


Wow Cyn,

Happy Birthday!!!!!

Great question Gary......Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## BritChick (Aug 29, 2004)

Have a great birthday!


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 29, 2004)

Have a Happy B-Day Cyndi!!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 29, 2004)

Happy Birthday Hottness


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY CYNDI!!!!!  * 
Hope you had a blast..and strayed off your diet just a tad to enjoy some yummy b-day cake!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 30, 2004)

Happy belated bday Sapph


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey , 
Where's our girl Cyndi ?  Exyended b-day celebration ?


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey Gary, she's off to Maine (hiking)


----------



## Rissole (Aug 31, 2004)

Miss the Saph.....


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 31, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Gary, she's off to Maine (hiking)


Sheesh !!!!!  She'll be gone forever if she is hiking to maine .


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 1, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Sweetie!!!
> 
> I miss you sooo much!!!       I just unpacked the box you sent those cookies in and I thought about you and hoped you were HAPPY!!!  How is Aaron???
> 
> ...



hey babe. 
sorry i missed your bday 
i hope that you had a wonderful day with Chris.
Aaron and i are wonderful and we are heading to the mountains to go biking tomorrow  i cant wait we are both so excited to go away together 
lack of sleep does crazy things to a person, i am sure that Chris understands the stress and your love will overcome all the obsticles 
have a good weekend


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Cyndi,


I am missing you kid.
I haven't been working out much with weights lately but have been lifting and putting up heavy shutters at my home, my family's and my neghbors' homes.
I hope you are having a good time in Maine. Bring pictures...no, not those pictures.... 
Ok, those too, just cut Chris out of the photo  

Lots of hugs....


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 4, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hi Saph!
> 
> How's your weekend? Who's in your signature pics?



Hi SUT!!  Those are ME and RIS!!     

Week in Maine was GREAT!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 4, 2004)

HI GANG!!

Thanks for the birthday wishes!  I had a great bday, driving 10 hours to Acadia National park in Maine with Chris and Belle!!     
We hiked and biked everyday!!  Sooo beautiful!!

I missed you all!! 

AND Tony TOMMOROW is back to LIFTING!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 4, 2004)

Yeah !!! Cyndi  is back !!!!

Missed ya but glad you had FUN !!!!!!!


----------



## katie64 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey Cyndi..........I knew you were coming up here, haha, I actually looked for you whenever I was out, hoping to possibly see you, wish I had known I would of loved to meet you, did you come through Seal Harbor at all, glad you had a great birthday.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 5, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> HI GANG!!
> 
> Thanks for the birthday wishes! I had a great bday, driving 10 hours to Acadia National park in Maine with Chris and Belle!!
> We hiked and biked everyday!! Sooo beautiful!!
> ...


I will give it a go, once I empty out my garage.
It doesn't look good here yet.
I am taking only the essential shutters off the window and taking things out of the garage early tomorrow.
Hopefully by then I will have emptied it enough to work out...I am dying to continue.  I was upset that I didn't get to work out my bis and back, but I think that carrying all of those steel and aluminum hurricane shutters gave me a hell of a workout, let alone putting them on the windows.....


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 5, 2004)

Last week was lots of fun BUT no lifting and diet was whatever we could get our grubby hands on...     TONS of cardio though, and carbs carbs carbs for fuel.  I look and weigh the same...     back to work tommorow....


----------



## atherjen (Sep 6, 2004)

Missed you!  SOunds like you and Chris have had some WONDERFUL times!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 6, 2004)

Missed you too Jenny Muscles!!

I love your avi... you are so pretty.    

How are you you doing?  I lifted today for the first time in a week, felt GOOD!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 6, 2004)

katie64 said:
			
		

> Hey Cyndi..........I knew you were coming up here, haha, I actually looked for you whenever I was out, hoping to possibly see you, wish I had known I would of loved to meet you, did you come through Seal Harbor at all, glad you had a great birthday.....



Hey Katie!!

We spent most of our time in Acadia National park.. and ate dinner in Bar Harbor.  It was sooooo beautiful and pristine.  Ahhhhhh.....  so relaxing.  I dont tihink we went through Seal Harbor, too bad I would have loved to meet you too!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 6, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Missed you too Jenny Muscles!!
> 
> I love your avi... you are so pretty.
> 
> How are you you doing?  I lifted today for the first time in a week, felt GOOD!!!!!



Im sure your body thanked you for the weeks rest of lifting!  

and Thank you!  Your new avi is beautiful as always!  

Ive been doing great, moving this week!


----------



## katie64 (Sep 6, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Katie!!
> 
> We spent most of our time in Acadia National park.. and ate dinner in Bar Harbor.  It was sooooo beautiful and pristine.  Ahhhhhh.....  so relaxing.  I dont tihink we went through Seal Harbor, too bad I would have loved to meet you too!


Seal Harbor is in Acadia National Park, 10 minutes from Bar Harbor, glad you had a great time though, take care........


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

Good morning Cyndi, it sounds like your trip was amazing!  So you must be just itching to get back into your workouts eh?  R&R does the body good


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 7, 2004)

katie64 said:
			
		

> Seal Harbor is in Acadia National Park, 10 minutes from Bar Harbor, glad you had a great time though, take care........


REALLY???    .. maybe I did then!!!   I love hiking in Acadia.  My favorite place in the world!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 7, 2004)

Good Morning Miss Cyndi  


Whats on the wo schedule today / I did RR chest/shoulders. MmmMMMm Good ! 

OOPS !  I'm doing shock week too ! Not RR


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 7, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Im sure your body thanked you for the weeks rest of lifting!
> 
> and Thank you!  Your new avi is beautiful as always!
> 
> Ive been doing great, moving this week!




I felt good, doing all that cardio in the fresh air and sunshine!!      My puppy LOVED it!!!!!!  She did great!!!  Chris only had to carry her when it got VERY steep.  She is adorable.  It was so cute, when he carried her, I was behind him and could see her little tush and legs dangling while she was tucked under his arm.  I wish I had a picture of it.....    I forgot my camera.

MOVING!!        Have fun!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 7, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good Morning Miss Cyndi
> 
> 
> Whats on the wo schedule today / I did RR chest/shoulders. MmmMMMm Good !


Hi GAry!!!

I am in SHOCK week!!     , today is Shoulders ,tris and abs.
DELTS/TRIS/ABS

-SUPERSET: STANDING SIDE LATERAL/SEATED DUMBELL PRESS...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: WIDE GRIP CABLE UPRIGHT ROW/WG CABLE FRONT RAISE THROUGH  LEGS...2 
X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: BENT LATERAL...1 X 10-12, DROP 8-10
-SUPERSET: UNDERHAND GRIP PUSHDOWN/CG BENCH PRESS...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: 2 ARM OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXTENSION/V BAR PRESSDOWN...1 X 8-10  EACH
-DROPSET: DUMBELL KICKBACK...1 X 12-15, DROP 8-10
-ABS

FUN FUN FUN!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 7, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Cyndi, it sounds like your trip was amazing!  So you must be just itching to get back into your workouts eh?  R&R does the body good




Hi Velvet!!!  I love Acadia!!  It's so pristine and beautiful.  I could hike there forever.    

I WAS happy to do legs yesterday... I did chest and bis Saturday and I am sore alllll over!!    
I joined a new gym close to me, a Power House!  FINALLY!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 7, 2004)

I am worried, I listened to my voice mail and there were 2 messages from my doctor's office saying he needed to speak to me about some test results... I was away when he called.  He wanted me to page him over the weekend.  I called twice this am already and both times he was with a patient.  I  hate that!  

It is my gyno, so it could be a pap test result or blood test.

I wish he would call me back!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey babe.....


I wish you nothing but the best.....I'll be praying for you


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey babe.....
> 
> 
> I wish you nothing but the best.....I'll be praying for you




Ditto..think Positive thoughts hon!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 7, 2004)

Sapph


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 7, 2004)

WHAT A RELIEF!!  I just talked to the doc, my IRON is low... that is it.  He wants me to take iron pills and eat more red meat!!   

I can go eat something now....    

THANK YOU TONY AND VE!!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> WHAT A RELIEF!!  I just talked to the doc, my IRON is low... that is it.  He wants me to take iron pills and eat more red meat!!
> 
> I can go eat something now....
> 
> THANK YOU TONY AND VE!!!



*WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 7, 2004)

*Good news Cyndi !!!!!   *


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 7, 2004)

whew ... that's probably a big relief!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 7, 2004)

OH man Cyndi....I am very happy to hear that.....


On a side note, everytime a Doctor says "I need to speak to you", it's never good news.  NEVER EVER good news.  This one must have wanted to put a scare to you.  This is good news, although you still need to have a look-see at your Iron.....


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks again guys!  I really love you all!!   I am very relieved and happy!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 7, 2004)

Glad the Dr's new was good. I wish I HAD to eat more red meat...yum yum STEAK!

Your hiking trip sounds awesome too!!! I would love to go on a weekend of hiking!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 7, 2004)

Yeah I am glad too!!  VERY!!  I actually love red meat, just dont eat it much at all.  Maybe my low iron is why I am sorta tired alot.  

That trip was awesome!!  I got to spend everyday all day with my honey and my puppy, how could it get any better than that????      AND I ate bagels EVERY MORNING!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 7, 2004)

OK my diet was not so good cause I was worried and when I am worried I CANNOT eat a bloody thing.    

I had

Meal 1
protein shake
egg whites on dry rye 

Meal 2
protein bar

Meal 3
half can tuna
protein shake

Meal 4
cottage cheese

WO  see above response to Gary...   

Meal 5
guacomole
chicken


----------



## atherjen (Sep 7, 2004)

steak is awesome!!  glad that it was only low iron that was the problem!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 8, 2004)

Cyndi  

Whatcha gonna do today ?  Are you sore yet ?  If not you will be after yesterdays wo


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 8, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> steak is awesome!!  glad that it was only low iron that was the problem!


ME TOO!!  And I love steak , so now I have an excuse to eat it!!    Yummy!!!!!  I took an iron supp today too...


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 8, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Cyndi
> 
> Whatcha gonna do today ?  Are you sore yet ?  If not you will be after yesterdays wo



Ohhh YEAH I am sore!!  My chest and legs still hurt from Sat and Sun!    AND now my shoulders and tris!!    

I am doing LEGS again today.. SHOCK EM!!  Here is my WO for today as per GP

QUADS/HAMS/BUTT/CALVES

-SUPERSET: LYING LEG CURL/SQUATS...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: LEG PRESS...2 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8
-SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSION/STIFF DEADLIFT...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: SEATED LEG CURL...2 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8
-SUPERSET: ABDUCTION/ADDUCTION...2 X 15-20 EACH
-DROPSET: STANDING CALF...2 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8
-DROPSET: SEATED CALF...2 X 10-12, DROP, 6-8


How about YOU???


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 8, 2004)

*Wednesday Sept 8*

Meal 1
glutamine
iron supp   
protein shake
harvest bar   

Meal 2
lf cottage cheese
rice cakes

Meal 3
ff vanilla yogurt   
chunk chicken w/ brown rice

Meal 4
protein shake
veggie booty

LEGS!!

Meal 5
chicken and guacaomole





Yesterday we took a nap when I got home, then did shoulders and tris with Chris, he did shoulders and chest.  We ate dinner then watched Hildago.  LOVED IT!!!    

Not a bad evening!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 8, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Ohhh YEAH I am sore!! My chest and legs still hurt from Sat and Sun!   AND now my shoulders and tris!!
> 
> I am doing LEGS again today.. SHOCK EM!! Here is my WO for today as per GP
> 
> ...


I did shock /back. Short and sweet wo !


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

Morning Saph


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 8, 2004)

I did legs today from home, so I replaced abductors/adductors and did SL leg presses/plie squats

I am going to the gym tommorow to do gluts and abs.

As a side note working out with free weights made me realize I was not as strong as I thought... but that doesnt matter I guess as long as I get bigger.   

Time for bed..


----------



## Rissole (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey gorgeous 
 i want guacaomole...... but then again i want alot of things right now.
I really want to eat Italian after the comp 
Work those glutes 
See ya soon


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

Good morning Cyndi


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 9, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Cyndi


Good morning Hun!!  How are you today???


----------



## Paynne (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey Saph 



			
				Sapphire said:
			
		

> As a side note working out with free weights made me realize I was not as strong as I thought... but that doesnt matter I guess as long as I get bigger.


I'm with you on this one.  I guess I like to see the weights going up like anyone else, but the number on the plate really isn't all that important to me.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 9, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey gorgeous
> i want guacaomole...... but then again i want alot of things right now.
> I really want to eat Italian after the comp
> Work those glutes
> See ya soon


I BET you want some guacomole!  Your diet is very very strict!!!    I dont think I could do it....    

I will work my glutes very hard JUST FOR YOU!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 9, 2004)

*Thursday Sept 9*

Meal 1
Fiber One cereal w/ skim milk and protein powder
coffee

Meal 2
lf cottage cheese

Meal 3
FF vanilla yogurt
chunk chicken breast
2 rice cake

Meal 4
protein bar

WO
Back, butt and abs

Meal 5
glutamine
cottage cheese
veggie booty


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 9, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Meal 1
> Fiber One cereal w/ skim milk and protein powder
> coffee


and a side dish of Tank   morn'n sweets


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 9, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> and a side dish of Tank   morn'n sweets


Tankie.. YOU would be the main course!!    

Morning!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 9, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Tankie.. YOU would be the main course!!
> 
> Morning!!


----------



## Paynne (Sep 9, 2004)

Is that canned chunk chicken breast?  Is there a good brand?  I tried a canned chunk turkey and it tasted like


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 9, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Is that canned chunk chicken breast?  Is there a good brand?  I tried a canned chunk turkey and it tasted like


Yup it's canned, Trader Joe's brand.  Do you have a Trader Joe's in NJ?  It's good, not like


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 10, 2004)

Morning Gorgeous  

Have great weekend !  Don't do anything I wouldn't do


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2004)

Morning Sweetie!!

I am so happy it's Friday!!      I have a BBQ at my sister's tommorow and I am hoping to get to the beach with Chris on Sunday.    

I LOVE MY NEW GYM!!  LOVE IT!!  I DIDNT WANT TO LEAVE YESTERDAY!!!!!  I did back, butt and abs... and I am sooooo sore today.   

Chris went with me as a guest and he loved it too, he is going to join as well!  YEAH!!  I love working out with him!  

Did I tell you Chris is doing to Ironman in Lake Placid next July???


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 10, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Morning Sweetie!!
> 
> I am so happy it's Friday!!  I have a BBQ at my sister's tommorow and I am hoping to get to the beach with Chris on Sunday.
> 
> ...


WoW !  BBQ !!!!!!  yum yum 

The new gym must be awesome .  Will the Ironman be televised ? That would be really cool !


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2004)

*Friday!!*

Meal 1
glutamine
iron supp
almonds/dried cranberries   
egg whites on dry rye toast
coffee

Meal 2
vanilla protein shake
2 fishies   

Meal 3
chicken with lettuce/tomatoes,onions in pita  (sounds OK but the chicken was breaded   )  asked for it grilled.


Yesterday's WO

Deadlifts 3x100 (went light cause of last time ...   )
Close underhand pulldowns  90x9,100x8,110x7
single arm rows  35x10, 35x9, 25x11   
WG bent over rows  50x 15, 50x15
straight arm pushdowns 40x20, 40x20
butt kickbacks 3x I forget weight but they hurt!!   

abs
decline situps
seated rope crunches, 70 pd x25x4
hanging leg raises 3x25


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Did I tell you Chris is doing to Ironman in Lake Placid next July???



So Chris is going to pay his hard earned money so that he can run, bike and swim thousands of miles?  

Well ... wish him luck.   That is going to be some race.  A friend here at work has entered for a Canadian triathlon.  He showed me his training schedule and the number of miles he'll put in weekly is nuts.  I give him, Chris and all those that do triathlons kudos.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> So Chris is going to pay his hard earned money so that he can run, bike and swim thousands of miles?
> 
> Well ... wish him luck.  That is going to be some race. A friend here at work has entered for a Canadian triathlon. He showed me his training schedule and the number of miles he'll put in weekly is nuts. I give him, Chris and all those that do triathlons kudos.


I agree with NT, anyone that can do that is to be admired, revered and then receive a good, GOOD prize when he comes back home   , win or lose......


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

there are no losers at the Ironman ... just those that did and did not complete teh grueling course.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2004)

That is TRUE!!!  The training is gonna be the toughest part, endless hours of running, biking and swimming.    
I am going WITH him.. so he will get his trophy that night!!     if he can stay awake, that is!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 10, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> That is TRUE!!! The training is gonna be the toughest part, endless hours of running, biking and swimming.
> I am going WITH him.. so he will get his trophy that night!!  if he can stay awake, that is!


Let me tell you something that I often tell Miriam.  If she walks into the room and says, "Here is your trophy", I will not know or understand what being sleepy is.  I'll be as ready as if I had slept 20 hours straight.....
I can't imagine for the life of me that if you show up to give Chris his trophy, he won't wake up, I mean, have you seen you lately???


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

it would be interesting to hear training from a g/f point of view.  My friend here is constantly training and they just had a new baby.  Training has to put a strain on family like that.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Let me tell you something that I often tell Miriam.  If she walks into the room and says, "Here is your trophy", I will not know or understand what being sleepy is.  I'll be as ready as if I had slept 20 hours straight.....
> I can't imagine for the life of me that if you show up to give Chris his trophy, he won't wake up, I mean, have you seen you lately???



I'm willing to bet that, regardless of how fantastic Sapph looks, after the IM, he'll need the rest


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'm willing to bet that, regardless of how fantastic Sapph looks, after the IM, he'll need the rest


Nope, no  ...I'll find whatever source of energy that I may have or not have and say an emphatic "LET'S GO FOR IT" and do what must be done....


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 11, 2004)

I gotta tell you Tony.. I think NT is right.  He is gonna be wiped out!!  I think I may have to wait a day til I give him his "trophy"!   

NT I am sure I will be griping about the endless training....  but I am the one who signed him up!!    This has been a dream of his since he was a kid... ya gotta live your dreams, right????


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 11, 2004)

Good Morning!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 11, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Good Morning!


Good morning Hun!!!  How are ya???


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 11, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I gotta tell you Tony.. I think NT is right. He is gonna be wiped out!! I think I may have to wait a day til I give him his "trophy"!
> 
> NT I am sure I will be griping about the endless training.... but I am the one who signed him up!!  This has been a dream of his since he was a kid... ya gotta live your dreams, right????


Nope, nope, nobody will convince me.  If I was training for anything like that and my wife stood naked in front of me, I assure you I would be UP for the task  
I am not going to lose here, trust me....LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 11, 2004)

Doing good!   Getting my hair colored and buzzed off today!   Then off to the food store.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Sapph.
Last workout looked really good. Too bad you're not close. We could definitely be good training partners  
Eat a nice juicy hot dog with lotsa extra cheese at the BBQ for me would ya?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 11, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hi Sapph.
> Last workout looked really good. Too bad you're not close. We could definitely be good training partners
> Eat a nice juicy hot dog with lotsa extra cheese at the BBQ for me would ya?


I don't think there is a gym on the face of this earth that could cope with two hotties like you working out together !    Too many people would be tripping and faling and dropping weights , etc etc


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 11, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Doing good!   Getting my hair colored and buzzed off today!   Then off to the food store.


Cool!  I am getting my hair highlighted and trimmed on Thursday.. it needs it!!!  I just got some low carb bagels and egg whites...  post wo meal!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 11, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hi Sapph.
> Last workout looked really good. Too bad you're not close. We could definitely be good training partners
> Eat a nice juicy hot dog with lotsa extra cheese at the BBQ for me would ya?


I would LOVE to workout with you!!!  That would be sooo cool!    
I am sore already from my workout today, chest bis and abs  ... 
I LOVE my new gym... so many nice people!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh yeah.. I dont really like hotdogs.. BUT I will have a burger for ya!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 11, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I don't think there is a gym on the face of this earth that could cope with two hotties like you working out together !    Too many people would be tripping and faling and dropping weights , etc etc


    Maybe over SUAT!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 11, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I gotta tell you Tony.. I think NT is right.  He is gonna be wiped out!!  I think I may have to wait a day til I give him his "trophy"!
> 
> NT I am sure I will be griping about the endless training....  but I am the one who signed him up!!    This has been a dream of his since he was a kid... ya gotta live your dreams, right????



You do gotta live your dreams!!  You are quite the lady ... you realize how much he's going to have to put into his training, yet you've given him a dream chance at doing what he loves even though it may put a strain on your together time.  You my dear deserver a  

Let us know how the training goes.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 11, 2004)

*Saturday 9/11*

Thanks NT Hunny!!  

Oh don't worry I will!!      

Meal 1
all bran cranberry muffin
protein shake
coffee
glutamine
iron supp

WO Chest/Bis/Abs


Meal 2
low carb bagel with egg whites
glutamine









REMEMBER ONLY THREE YEARS AGO TODAY.... OUR COUNTRY, THE USA WAS ATTACKED BY TERRORISTS...  I LOST FRIENDS AND I ALMOST LOST MY SISTER.  I WILL NEVER FORGET.....
MAY ALL THE LOST HUSBANDS, WIVES, CHILDREN, FRIENDS REST IN PEACE AND MAY WE AS A NATION NEVER EVER FORGET THEM.

FREEDOM IS NEVER FREE


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Sexy  

How did the chest wo go?  when are you going for the 120 ?  Did youhave a good weekend ?  Well I guess I better get my butt out to the gym Power-Chest/delts today.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 13, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Sexy
> 
> How did the chest wo go?  when are you going for the 120 ?  Did youhave a good weekend ?  Well I guess I better get my butt out to the gym Power-Chest/delts today.


Hi GAry!

I like your new AVI!!  Nice tatoo!!  Nice body too!!    

Chest wo went well, it was shock week so I couldn't go really heavy with bench.  120 is still a far off goal I think, I am sorta stuck at 90, which is still very heavy for me!    

Yes I had a great weekend, we went to a BBQ at my sisters on Saturday, which was fun.  Yesterday after working out, we went to the beach and layed in the sun all afternoon.    

I am doing power week too!  We are on the same schedule.  Today is a rest day for me, BUT I think I may do some CARDIO!!      Yes maybe some cardio for me.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi GAry!
> 
> I like your new AVI!!  Nice tatoo!!  Nice body too!!
> 
> ...



Good morning Cyndi!     Beach eh?  sounds wonderful...I think summer is finally here!! hee hee


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 13, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Cyndi!     Beach eh?  sounds wonderful...I think summer is finally here!! hee hee



Hi VE!    
The beach was great, so beautiful.  You are right about summer just getting here.. 'bout time, huh?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 13, 2004)

*Monday Sept 13*

Meal 1
protein shake 
all bran muffin with cranberries   
coffee

Meal 2
can of chicken breast

Meal 3
steamed chicken/broccoli over brown rice

Meal 4
ff cottage cheese/low carb high protein soy chips 

Meal 5
grilled chicken
egg whites

REST DAY


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 13, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Chest wo went well, it was shock week so I couldn't go really heavy with bench.  120 is still a far off goal I think, I am sorta stuck at 90, which is still very heavy for me!
> 
> Yes I had a great weekend, we went to a BBQ at my sisters on Saturday, which was fun.  Yesterday after working out, we went to the beach and layed in the sun all afternoon.



Have you tried adding 2.5 weights?  Not much, but it gets you past your stuck point.  I've done it to my wife without her knowing and was able to lift what she did prior when she said she couldn't go higher. 

Summer ... with last weeks snow, we're deciding on what snow shovel to buy and where are the winter clothes hidden?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 13, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Have you tried adding 2.5 weights?  Not much, but it gets you past your stuck point.  I've done it to my wife without her knowing and was able to lift what she did prior when she said she couldn't go higher.
> 
> Summer ... with last weeks snow, we're deciding on what snow shovel to buy and where are the winter clothes hidden?


 
I am gonna try that this week!!  Thanks NT!!!  I am in power week, so I can try to go heavy.

Yup.. it's 82 degrees and sunny here in NY.      Hottest it's been practically all summer!   

SNOW!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 13, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Meal 4
> protein shake
> veggie booty



whats a veggiy booty  

How is the IM beauty?
i know i havent been around in a long time but i got lots on my plate :heartbeat

i just wanted to know that i am thinking of you though


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 14, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> whats a veggiy booty
> 
> How is the IM beauty?
> i know i havent been around in a long time but i got lots on my plate :heartbeat
> ...



    Hi Sweetie!!  I miss you so much!!!  I need a Jenny update.  Email me.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 14, 2004)

*Tuesday Sept 14*

Meal 1
bran/cranberry muffin
soy protein shake

Meal 2
vanilla whey protein shake
2 fishies

Meal 3
can of tuna mixed with small avocado/brown rice

Meal 4 
cottage cheese 

POWER WEEK
DELTS/TRIS/ABS

-ANY MACHINE SHOULDER PRESS...3 X 4-6
-WG BARBELL UPRIGHT ROW...3 X 5-7
-STANDING SIDE LATERAL...2 X 5-7
-2 ARM OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXTENSION...3 X 5-7
-CG BENCH PRESS...3 X 4-6
-V BAR PRESSDOWN...3 X 5-7
-ABS
kneeling rope crunches  4 sets 
hanging leg raises 3x25 reps 
hovers  3x 30 seconds with 25 pound weight on back

Meal 5
glutamine
low carb tortilla chips


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 14, 2004)

Good Morning Good Looking !!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 14, 2004)

Good morning back Handsome!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2004)

You won't even know the 2.5's are on the bar ...


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 14, 2004)

I'll let ya know


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 14, 2004)

hey you. 
pm is coming


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey there! I wanted to stop by and say for whatever reason the girl on this season's Real World (on MTV) reminds me so much of you. Her name is Sarah. The show is on every Tuesday night at 10:00 EST if you want to check it out.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 15, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Hey there! I wanted to stop by and say for whatever reason the girl on this season's Real World (on MTV) reminds me so much of you. Her name is Sarah. The show is on every Tuesday night at 10:00 EST if you want to check it out.



Hmmm Really?  I actually dont watch TV and dont have cable, BUT I will see if I can see what she looks like!  Sarah, huh?  OK I will take a look.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 15, 2004)

Good Morning


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 15, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Hey there! I wanted to stop by and say for whatever reason the girl on this season's Real World (on MTV) reminds me so much of you. Her name is Sarah. The show is on every Tuesday night at 10:00 EST if you want to check it out.


Hmm Ok I went to MTV.com and saw pics of Sarah.. I guess I can the resemblance, same coloring.  She is alot heavier than me, but I think it's the hair that you see.  She has a big nose too, one thing I DO NOT have.    She is also 22, so I will just say THANKS!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hmmm Really? I actually dont watch TV and dont have cable, BUT I will see if I can see what she looks like! Sarah, huh? OK I will take a look.


 You do sortof kindof look like Sarah (or sarah looks like you?), but you have a hella better body, from what I can tell.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

Good morning Cyndi..I don't watch that show (only watching Survivor and the OC this season!)..but how in the world could anyone compare to you?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You do sortof kindof look like Sarah (or sarah looks like you?), but you have a hella better body, from what I can tell.



I dont really see it   but again she is 22, so how bad is that?   and thanks.. she is definitely ALOT heavier than me.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 15, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Cyndi..I don't watch that show (only watching Survivor and the OC this season!)..but how in the world could anyone compare to you?



      Thanks Velvet!  How's the nose??


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey AVI Queen,


How are you?  I am sorry that I haven't been around here much lately, but my world recently is very "discomvovulated".  These hurricanes are taking away a lot from me, including writing in my all of my best buddies' journals.
I'll be by more often once I am caught up...

I just wanted to say hi...


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

pssssst ... how did the workout go last night?


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2004)

You do look like Sara from MTV-the face atleast! Hot, hot, hot!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2004)




----------



## gwcaton (Sep 16, 2004)

Morning Cyndi


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

Buenos Dias!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 16, 2004)

Morning Everyone!

I am in a hurry this am, I am babysitting my nephews all day!   Hope I live!    

I guess I see the resemblance to Sarah, but her nose is so much fatter and wider than mine, I cant get past that.  She is pertty though, so THANKS!! 

My wo was bad... I hurt my lower back again doing squats.  I tried to keep going and I couldn't.      I am pissed.  I am going to ice it and see how it is tommorow. 

I will write to all to in your journals later!


----------



## gopro (Sep 16, 2004)




----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 16, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Morning Everyone!
> 
> I am in a hurry this am, I am babysitting my nephews all day!   Hope I live!
> 
> ...


Mamita, let me ask you, why did you continue after you hurt yourself?  Rest your back and don't get blue.  Heck, remember how I got when my ankle popped.  I was ridiculous.... 
Rest up.  I'll be thinking of you


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 16, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Mamita, let me ask you, why did you continue after you hurt yourself?  Rest your back and don't get blue.  Heck, remember how I got when my ankle popped.  I was ridiculous....
> Rest up.  I'll be thinking of you


Cause I a stubborn dummy, that's why!      Yeah, I will be OK, I just get mad, cause I need to work my legs the most!   I am gonna try again tommorow.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey Beautiful, how's your back now?  Getting better?

Go back and check my workout again.  I had posted my last shock workout from a few weeks ago and now I've finished it.  Check the improvement on the CG Bench press.....
I am pretty happy with it, even with my total lack of energy....


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2004)

Good morning Sapphy!     I'll be checkin out your comp journal today when work slows down!  Thanks again for your great advice!  What's on the agenda today???


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 17, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Sapphy!     I'll be checkin out your comp journal today when work slows down!  Thanks again for your great advice!  What's on the agenda today???


Good morning muscles!!  Geez... that is some back you got there!    
Actually Hun I do NOT compete, holy mackrel, have you seen MY back??  I look like a 10 year old!     I would be laughed off the stage for sure.
I am trying though and surprising I am pretty strong considering how I look.   
Today is probably gonna be a rest day.. my back is still a bit tender.  TOMMOROW is chest, bis, abs!!!  Sunday I am gonna try to make up legs.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Good morning!


Morning GG!!!


----------



## gopro (Sep 17, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

>



I wave to you and NO response! You mad at coachie? Or are you just too sore to lift your arms!


----------



## Paynne (Sep 17, 2004)

Morning Sapphy. Hope your back feels better.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 17, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> I wave to you and NO response! You mad at coachie? Or are you just too sore to lift your arms!



Opps!  Didn't see the wave. Sorry Coachie!  How could I EVER be mad at YOU??    
Here is a big kiss for ya


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 17, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Morning Sapphy. Hope your back feels better.


Thanks Paynne, it's more annoying than anything!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 17, 2004)

*Friday Sept 17*

Meal 1
Fiber One with skim milk and protein powder

Meal 2
lf cottage cheese

Meal 3
grilled chicken over green salad

Meal 4

Meal 5


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 17, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Good morning muscles!!  Geez... that is some back you got there!
> Actually Hun I do NOT compete, holy mackrel, have you seen MY back??  I look like a 10 year old!     I would be laughed off the stage for sure.
> I am trying though and surprising I am pretty strong considering how I look.
> Today is probably gonna be a rest day.. my back is still a bit tender.  TOMMOROW is chest, bis, abs!!!  Sunday I am gonna try to make up legs.



I know you were just kidding saying your back isn't impressive. You look gorgeous. Your shape is unreal. Team that with you being a network girl...


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 17, 2004)

Afternoon Cyndi   

Your back looks nice !  Take another with your hair up sp we can see the upper back better    You are drop dead gorgeous !


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 17, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> I know you were just kidding saying your back isn't impressive. You look gorgeous. Your shape is unreal. Team that with you being a network girl...


I am not kidding at all.     BUT thanks.. you are a sweetie   
BUT I am a network girl!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 17, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Afternoon Cyndi
> 
> Your back looks nice !  Take another with your hair up sp we can see the upper back better    You are drop dead gorgeous !


OK I will take another with my hair up....  I am drop dead something alright!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 17, 2004)

Whats up Cyndi ? Are you down today or am I just reading something into your comments that aren't there ?

Yes , You are drop dead gorgeous ! Anybody second that ?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 17, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Whats up Cyndi ? Are you down today or am I just reading something into your comments that aren't there ?
> 
> Yes , You are drop dead gorgeous ! Anybody second that ?


2nd, 3rd, 4th.....Get the picture beautiful? (Not you Gary, that would make me....not cool)
You don't seem to be you today...Are you Ok?
C'mon, perk up....


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 17, 2004)

I am sorta sad and down on myself today.   I guess I am just having one of those yucky days, ya know?  Chris quit his job and I am a little concerned about money, he is going to nursing school and wants to dedicate himself to it full time.  I understand and support his decision but I worry a bit.  Lots of other things on my mind and I am getting a bit discouraged about my bodybuilding results as well.    BUT I know it's a long slow process and I am not gonna give up!    

Thanks you two for being concerned about me


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 17, 2004)

sounds like saphie need to be taken over my knee!!!!
you're just having a bad hon!!!! trust me its in the air!!!!


----------



## gopro (Sep 17, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I am sorta sad and down on myself today.   I guess I am just having one of those yucky days, ya know?  Chris quit his job and I am a little concerned about money, he is going to nursing school and wants to dedicate himself to it full time.  I understand and support his decision but I worry a bit.  Lots of other things on my mind and I am getting a bit discouraged about my bodybuilding results as well.    BUT I know it's a long slow process and I am not gonna give up!
> 
> Thanks you two for being concerned about me



Sorry you are having a rough day hun. Can't help you much with the $ thing, although I know you guys will be just fine, but maybe we need to talk more about your training. I am going to try an have a "lazy day" on Sunday, b/c I haven't given myself one of those in like a year. If you are free you should give me a call so we can talk about things. You know my #


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 17, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I am sorta sad and down on myself today.  I guess I am just having one of those yucky days, ya know? Chris quit his job and I am a little concerned about money, he is going to nursing school and wants to dedicate himself to it full time. I understand and support his decision but I worry a bit. Lots of other things on my mind and I am getting a bit discouraged about my bodybuilding results as well.  BUT I know it's a long slow process and I am not gonna give up!
> 
> Thanks you two for being concerned about me


Hi Cyndi  

I know how you feel in re :  the job and money thing. Been there done that .  But I am sure you 2 will come through it unscaved.  Sounds Like GoPro has you covered on the training. 

Just out of curiosity how long have you been training ? Always been on P/RR/S ?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 17, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Cyndi
> 
> I know how you feel in re :  the job and money thing. Been there done that .  But I am sure you 2 will come through it unscaved.  Sounds Like GoPro has you covered on the training.
> 
> Just out of curiosity how long have you been training ? Always been on P/RR/S ?


I have been training with GoPro for a year and a half now.  When I first started I dont think he had me doing P/RR/S , I think I have been doing that for 9 months or so.  I did weight train by myself before that, but I ran alot and ate poorly.  I got way too skinny!!    

Here is my back pic with hair up for you


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2004)

Can i give u a massage by any chance???? 

Nice delts baby 

Little lower with the pic too please


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 18, 2004)

Wow Cyndi ,

I think you suffer from the "to hard on yourself" syndrome (but don't we all )  your delts are really good, i see definition in your back , I see a bicep (2 actually ) and some definition in the tri.

What are your goals ?  Dare I ask if you have any B4 pics ? 

You look great Cyndi  and thanks for the pic .


----------



## Paynne (Sep 18, 2004)

After analyzing the picture for a couple of hours  .....I'm seeing definition in the back which is usually hard to see with a direct flash picture. Awesome


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey Sapph,
I think you are coming along great in that pic. You are so tiny which I don't know any women that wouldn't want to be that way. You are so lean and have a great platform for a wonderful figure. Instead of being hard on yourself, get happy woman!


----------



## Jill (Sep 18, 2004)

Great pic Sapphy!!!! I luuuuuuuuuuuuv back shots!

Dont get discouraged, please!!!!!! You work so hard. The reality is that it is alot harder for women to gain muscle, compared to men. The hormones are just not in our favor. Which is why many turn to the chemistry set. I know you know that all, just be proud you are a natty BB!

Keep up the great work!

BTW, I like your bedroom!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks everyone!  

I guess it's just human nature to be hard on yourself!  We all do it!  
I had a good leg wo today!  Really good!
I gott go clean the house.. I will write more later!

Thanks again!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 18, 2004)

Damnit wanna switch bodies? You have a wonderful back.. sexy sexy!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 18, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I guess it's just human nature to be hard on yourself! We all do it!
> I had a good leg wo today! Really good!
> ...


Well, I just took a shower after a hard workout and started to read journals.  Then I get to yours.  What's with the negativity? (I am quoting you Coach).  I am glad that you are feeling better, at least you sound it, but for a moment there I thought you were going towards a black hole.
If I was a woman, I would like to look like you.  Your back shot is truly great.  You do have definition, you have great shoulders and your biceps are not puny as you may think.  They are nice and defined...and let's not talk about the rear end....
Sweetie, you can't possibly be hard on yourself.  You are beautiful and driven, that's a deadly combination.  Continue on and you'll be Ok.
Regarding Chris, listen, I can't tell you anything about this because I have never been thru anything like that, however, I am married and I can tell you that you two need to have a sit down for a little while and talk about things.  If you don't, you'll begin resenting him later and that would be disastrous...Believe me, talking works, and it'll help you get things off your chest.....
Do yourself a favor, go to a spa tomorrow, if they are open, get massaged, get pampered and unwind, relax.  You'll feel better the day after, but don't let time pass and talk to Chris about how you feel....


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 19, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Well, I just took a shower after a hard workout and started to read journals.  Then I get to yours.  What's with the negativity? (I am quoting you Coach).  I am glad that you are feeling better, at least you sound it, but for a moment there I thought you were going towards a black hole.
> If I was a woman, I would like to look like you.  Your back shot is truly great.  You do have definition, you have great shoulders and your biceps are not puny as you may think.  They are nice and defined...and let's not talk about the rear end....
> Sweetie, you can't possibly be hard on yourself.  You are beautiful and driven, that's a deadly combination.  Continue on and you'll be Ok.
> Regarding Chris, listen, I can't tell you anything about this because I have never been thru anything like that, however, I am married and I can tell you that you two need to have a sit down for a little while and talk about things.  If you don't, you'll begin resenting him later and that would be disastrous...Believe me, talking works, and it'll help you get things off your chest.....
> Do yourself a favor, go to a spa tomorrow, if they are open, get massaged, get pampered and unwind, relax.  You'll feel better the day after, but don't let time pass and talk to Chris about how you feel....



Thanks alot Tony, you really are a sweetheart!  I actually did talk to Chris and let him know how I feel and we had a long productive talk and I feel MUCH better today.  I vented a bit and he was great, he understood and reassured me about alot of things.  GREAT advice BTW!!
Thanks about saying nice things about me, I was just feeling down cause I hurt my back again.  I am feeling much better and I had a awesome leg workout yesterday.  I was very pleased and I am sore today already!   
I really appreciate you encouraging words Hun!!  I appreciate eveyones encouraging words!!!  I am gonna do chest and bis today!  I will let you know how much I bench later!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 19, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Damnit wanna switch bodies? You have a wonderful back.. sexy sexy!


OK!!!      and thanks Gorgeous!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 19, 2004)

Don't forget to add some weight to that bench press like NT said.  Even if you can find a 1.25 lb plate and put one on each side or even just one ( i doubt that would throw your balance off) and then next time put one on each side . 

Go get 'em Cyndi !


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 20, 2004)

OK ... here's the benching scoop.

1 warmup set 15x50
1 max rep set 1x95
REST 3 minutes
3x80  4x75
5x72 1/2

Not too bad, I guess.  
now the rep # are the ones I did alone, NO spot. I did a few more with help each set.

Incline smith press
60x6
65x5
65x6

flat flyes
20x6
20x6

I did bis too

seated hammer curls simultaneous
20x5
20x5
20x5

standing barbell curl   aggravated lower back picking up barbell   
50x5
50x5
50x5

I stopped the wo there cause MY BACK!!    ice and advil!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 20, 2004)

*Sept 20 Monday*

Meal 1
protein shake
egg whites on dry rye toast
coffee

Meal 2
lf cottage cheese

Meal 3
steamed chicken/broccoli
brown rice
Glutamine

Meal 4
soy chips   

WO
Back
medium grip underhand pulldowns 100x6,110x5,120x4   
CG seated pulley rows  80x6,90x4,90x4
one arm rows 40x6,40x6
stiff arm pushdowns 30x6, 30x6   

Calves
standing raises 10x 200,10x220,10x240
seated CRs 10x70,10x70,10x70

CARDIO!!      15 minutes fast walk on treadmill

Meal 5
glutamine
10 egg whites with reduced fat cheddar  

Meal 6
protein shake
very small chicken breast


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 20, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 20, 2004)

Good Morning Gorgeous  

Nice wo !  Take care of that back , it's the only one you have


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2004)

Sapphy, that butt of yours is HOT  Have a great Monday!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 20, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Sapphy, that butt of yours is HOT  Have a great Monday!


   Thanks Jenny!

That BOD of yours is     !!    
You have a great day too!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey hot babe 
Dont be down on yourself love.
I think that your back is nice. 
I found that the exercise that helped me build the V the most was bent over one arm cable rows. Ask GP if you can add those in  Only with his permission of course 

I hear you on money issues, dont most of us have them 

Oh i soooooo need to send you a pm on my HOT HOT HOT weekend


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi back Gorgeous!!

I will ask GP about the one arm cable rows!    

I can't wait for my update!  Where is it??


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks alot Tony, you really are a sweetheart! I actually did talk to Chris and let him know how I feel and we had a long productive talk and I feel MUCH better today. I vented a bit and he was great, he understood and reassured me about alot of things. GREAT advice BTW!!
> Thanks about saying nice things about me, I was just feeling down cause I hurt my back again. I am feeling much better and I had a awesome leg workout yesterday. I was very pleased and I am sore today already!
> I really appreciate you encouraging words Hun!! I appreciate eveyones encouraging words!!! I am gonna do chest and bis today! I will let you know how much I bench later!


Hi Cyndi, 

How can I not try to help you out?  Like you haven't gone completely out of your way to help me out just because you want to.  You know, not many people would do this.  Well, most of those people I think live here in IM.
That advice is something that I live with most of the time.  Sometimes it is so hard to do because there is no easy way to say certain things, but when the moment passes, everything is fine and he'll be happy that you spoke.
How can I not say nice things about you?  You have to understand, that's who I am, I do those things.  Besides, who says I was lying to you?  YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL BOTH INSIDE AND OUTSIDE.  It sounds like something that I would just say and wait for you to say:  "You're just saying that..."  In my case, I mean it.  I always say that if you have nothing nice to say, then don't say it, however, if you do, let them all know.....
Have a wonderful day today and thanks for the workout, it should be fun...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 20, 2004)

Girl- you look AWESOME!! You should not be hard on yourself.  You have the kind of body I want!!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 20, 2004)

She has the kind of body i want too.... not as me but for me.... if ya know what i mean...


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 20, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Girl- you look AWESOME!! You should not be hard on yourself.  You have the kind of body I want!!


Aww thanks Ncgirl!  You are a sweetie!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 20, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> She has the kind of body i want too.... not as me but for me.... if ya know what i mean...


Right back at ya Sexy!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 20, 2004)

Us sexy people need to hang out more together (if ya get my drift)


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 20, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Us sexy people need to hang out more together (if ya get my drift)


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 21, 2004)

*Tuesday Sept 21*

Meal 1
Fiber One cereal with skim milk and protein powder
coffee

Meal 2
lf cottage cheese

Meal 3
Light n Lively  FF yogurt mixed with chocolate protein powder   
can of tuna
1 small avocado

Meal 4


Meal 5


Back workout last night was good, see above for #s.  I was very happy with my strength especially the underhandgrip pulldowns.  I did my body weight comfortably.
Still a little self concious at this gym, Almost all guys and BIG ones at that!     I will get over it.  I prefer going with Chris, for a spot and for the push.  

We are 100 % back to normal... totally in love and all mushy again 

He is sooo sweet, he was in class last night and the professor commented on how good shape he is in and asked him what he does to stay that way.  Chris said he told him he runs, bikes, lifts, eats healthy and then he said "Oh yeah and I am in love."      Chris said all the girls in the class started clapping and cheering for him.  The professor was thrilled with him, it's a communications class.

If GP reads this, he will


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 21, 2004)

Morning Cyndi  

You little love bird ! Cool story


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

Good morning Cyndi!  I just toured your gallery again and wanted to say





WOW​




Whatcha got on the agenda today???


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 21, 2004)

Morning hottie!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 21, 2004)

morn saphie!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2004)

Sapph


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 21, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Cyndi!  I just toured your gallery again and wanted to say
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning Miss Muscles!   

I normally do shoulder, tris and abs today, BUT I am meeting my gf for dinner tonight.  Soooo I will do that wo tommorow and legs Thursday.  It actually may be a good thing, my legs are STILL sore from Saturday!!    
How about you??

Oh yeah.. and THANKS!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 21, 2004)

Morning Tankie, NC, NT and  Gary!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 21, 2004)

Good morning my beautiful, talented and driven coach.  I just wanted to pass by before I go pick up Aly at school and say hi...

So,


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Morning Miss Muscles!
> 
> I normally do shoulder, tris and abs today, BUT I am meeting my gf for dinner tonight.  Soooo I will do that wo tommorow and legs Thursday.  It actually may be a good thing, my legs are STILL sore from Saturday!!
> How about you??
> ...



Have fun dining with your gf...what fun!

Just got back from doing legs!!!  Thank god it's over lol


----------



## gopro (Sep 21, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Meal 1
> Fiber One cereal with skim milk and protein powder
> coffee
> 
> ...



No I won't...I think its sooo swe....  

Yup, you were right!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 21, 2004)

to GP!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 21, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> No I won't...I think its sooo swe....
> 
> Yup, you were right!


Sorry, but even I don't get this mushy......or maybe I do...who knows....


----------



## Rissole (Sep 21, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> We are 100 % back to normal... totally in love and all mushy again
> 
> He is sooo sweet, he was in class last night and the professor commented on how good shape he is in and asked him what he does to stay that way.  Chris said he told him he runs, bikes, lifts, eats healthy and then he said "Oh yeah and I am in love."      Chris said all the girls in the class started clapping and cheering for him.  The professor was thrilled with him, it's a communications class.
> 
> If GP reads this, he will


   

Sounds like you got a good one there Cyndi


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 21, 2004)

Awww what a cute story


----------



## Paynne (Sep 21, 2004)

I read that when a guy is in love his testosterone is decreased.  Therefore, he'd be in even better shape if he was in lust, when testosterone would be increased.  But it pretty much sounds like that's the case too


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 22, 2004)

Isn't he the sweetest?  :  I love my baby!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2004)

Love the new sig pic Cyndi!!  Hot


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 22, 2004)

*Wednesday Sept 22*

Meal 1
protein shake
egg whites on dry rye toast 
coffee

Meal 2
Carbwise High Protein bar    
handful trail mix, raisins, almonds, soy nuts, cranberries

Meal 3
steamed chicken/broccoli w brown rice

Meal 4 



REP RANGE

WO
QUADS/HAMS/BUTT/CALVES

-FEET HIGH LEG PRESS...3 X 7-9
-HACK SQUATS...2 X 10-12
-LEG EXTENSION...3 X 13-15
-BENCH STEP UP...2 X 16-20
-SEATED LEG CURL...3 X 10-12
-LYING LEG CURL...3 X 13-15
-CABLE BUTT KICKBACK...2 X 16-20
-LEG PRESS CALF...1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12, 1 X 7-9
-SEATED CALF...1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12

GoPro wants to add a bit more muscle to my outer and middle back and bring out my shoulders a touch more    

Yesterday's WO
Shoulders and Tris

Seated Smith machine shoulder press 62x7,62x7,62x7
Seated side laterals 8x8   , 6x10,6x11  
Incline rear laterals 5x15,5x15

Seated 2 arm dumbell extensions 30x9,30x9,33x8
Dumbell kickbacks 12x12,12x12
Rope pushdowns 22x15,22x15


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 22, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Love the new sig pic Cyndi!!  Hot


Thanks Jenny!    I am thinking about getting Team GoPro tattooed on my back!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Good morning!


Morning GG!!  How are you feeling today, any better???


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Morning GG!!  How are you feeling today, any better???


 A little better, thanks. It just all hit at once - sore throat, bloating, pms... I *hate* that I haven't done cardio in two days. Grrrr.

 How are you?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)

Good morning Beautiful!! 

That's so sweet what your honey said..he's a keeper lol

Whatcha got planned for today?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 22, 2004)

Good morning my beautiful, talented and driven coach....


Thanks for your kind comments in my journal.  I am happy to see that my workouts are to your liking.  Then again, you designed them, so you should not be surprised that they are good....
I forgot to post today's workout, but then again, today is rest day, so I'll play the whole afternoon with my kids.....
I am so happy, by the way, to see that you are back to yourself again, and aren't unfairly taking shots at, well, yourself.  That wasn't fair.  
That's why I will always greet you here every morning, the same way as above, so you never forget that you are those three things.... 
Of course, if I don't do so every morning, it's because something has hampered my time.....


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> A little better, thanks. It just all hit at once - sore throat, bloating, pms... I *hate* that I haven't done cardio in two days. Grrrr.
> 
> How are you?


I am good, my back is still a bit twingy, but besides that    
I haven't done cardio in 9 months!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 22, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Beautiful!!
> 
> That's so sweet what your honey said..he's a keeper lol
> 
> Whatcha got planned for today?



Morning to YOU Velvet Eyes! 

My honey is definitely a keeper!! : 

Today is Rep Range LEGS!!    
How about you?  What part of that hot bod are you further perfecting today?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 22, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Good morning my beautiful, talented and driven coach....
> 
> 
> Thanks for your kind comments in my journal.  I am happy to see that my workouts are to your liking.  Then again, you designed them, so you should not be surprised that they are good....
> ...



Thank YOU Tony, you always make my day with your posts!  
I love my greeting, BTW!!  I am feeling better, my back is getting back to normal and I am sore all over from my WOs!    I love that!! 

Have a great day with your kiddies!!  You are a great daddy!!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Morning to YOU Velvet Eyes!
> 
> My honey is definitely a keeper!! :
> 
> ...



   Double cardio...45 mins this morning....45 mins tonight    ...my hammies are soooooooooooooooooooo sore from yesterday!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 22, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Double cardio...45 mins this morning....45 mins tonight    ...my hammies are soooooooooooooooooooo sore from yesterday!


  Yikes!!  That's alot of cardio!!  What do you do?  My hammies are still a little sore from SATURDAY!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Yikes!!  That's alot of cardio!!  What do you do?  My hammies are still a little sore from SATURDAY!!



No $hit!  THis morning I did 30 mins on Elliptical..then 15 mins of walking uphill on the treadmill..tonight I'll go mountain biking around the neighbourhood mountains lol


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 22, 2004)

Wow you are GOOD!!      You are cutting for your comp, right?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 22, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> No $hit! THis morning I did 30 mins on Elliptical..then 15 mins of walking uphill on the treadmill..tonight I'll go mountain biking around the neighbourhood mountains lol


If you can handle it then I don't believe in too much cardio. If you know your body well and take the right measures you can adapt to as much as you want. Before bulking I would do a 6 mile run in the am, 60 minute precor at night, and all kinds of mountain hiking in my time off. I was good with proper attire and stretching and surface changing.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Wow you are GOOD!!      You are cutting for your comp, right?



Yep, otherwise, I'm a once-a-day cardio gal...but I do LOVE cardio...my coach removed my cardio-queen crown when she started working with me lol


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 22, 2004)

So your coach wanted you to stop doing cardio altogether?  GP made me stop too...       BUT I am gonna start doing a little again.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 22, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> If you can handle it then I don't believe in too much cardio. If you know your body well and take the right measures you can adapt to as much as you want. Before bulking I would do a 6 mile run in the am, 60 minute precor at night, and all kinds of mountain hiking in my time off. I was good with proper attire and stretching and surface changing.


WOW!! YOU are a cardio queen too!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 22, 2004)

Used to be. Unfortunately, and I do say unfortunately b/c I love my cardio and noticing the fat shed, but unfortunately I am obstaining from this routine to bulk. I would love to hit 165 before I even think of doing it again. The only way I will do it again before that is in the academy.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 23, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Used to be. Unfortunately, and I do say unfortunately b/c I love my cardio and noticing the fat shed, but unfortunately I am obstaining from this routine to bulk. I would love to hit 165 before I even think of doing it again. The only way I will do it again before that is in the academy.




You have practically NO fat now!!  GP doesn't want me to do more than 30 minutes 3 times a week and only walking on treadmill, no incline.  I am cool with that!    
How tall are you again?  

Are you going into the Police academy?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 23, 2004)

*Thursday Sept 23*

Meal 1
protein bar
fiber one with skim milk and protein powder
coffee

Meal 2
cottage cheese FF

Meal 3
grilled chicken over green salad 

Meal 4




NOTE about yesterdays LEG WO... did I post it?  I forget well here it is again

QUADS/HAMS/BUTT/CALVES

-FEET HIGH LEG PRESS...3 X 7-9
-HACK SQUATS...2 X 10-12
-LEG EXTENSION...3 X 13-15
-BENCH STEP UP...2 X 16-20
-SEATED LEG CURL...3 X 10-12
-LYING LEG CURL...3 X 13-15
-CABLE BUTT KICKBACK...2 X 16-20
-LEG PRESS CALF...1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12, 1 X 7-9
-SEATED CALF...1 X 13-15, 1 X 10-12

After I did the presses and squats my quads were shot, I could hardly do the leg extensions and I was SO wobbly doing the step ups.    
Oy Vey, GP is killing me...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

Good morning Cyndi!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 23, 2004)

Good morning my beautiful, talented and driven coach...

What's cooking?

You look pretty ready today.  I forgot to tell you, great tattoo, who did the art for you? 

I'll be by later, just wanted to say hi....


----------



## Velvet (Sep 23, 2004)

Good morning sweetie


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Good morning Cyndi!


Morning GG!!      Feeling better???


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 23, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Good morning my beautiful, talented and driven coach...
> 
> What's cooking?
> 
> ...



Goodmorning MUSCLES!!    

Work is busy... my back hurts...  it's almost Friday, it's all good!!   

 You like my tat?  Thanks Hun, I hired an artist who spent hours designing it!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 23, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning sweetie


Morning VE!

I looked at your pics again, your son is sooo cute!!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 23, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Morning VE!
> 
> I looked at your pics again, your son is sooo cute!!!



Aw thanks, he is a cutie..that was taken at a wedding around midnight, he was tired and fooling around with the camera..ha ha, they shouldn't have left camera's on the tables, he pretty much took all the pictures hee hee


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi Cyndi  


Wasn't that just the most awful joke Riss played ?  Paybacks are hell , right !


----------



## BritChick (Sep 23, 2004)

Another great avi Sapphire!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 23, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Cyndi
> 
> 
> Wasn't that just the most awful joke Riss played ?  Paybacks are hell , right !


YES!!!!  He is a big STINKER!!!     
Hmmm we may have to discuss that payback....


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 23, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Another great avi Sapphire!!!


Thanks Britchick!   I LOVE this pic!!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 23, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Another great avi Sapphire!!!


Agree!!!!!!!!!!    The hottest avi's here have got to be Sapphire and BritChick without a doubt!!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2004)

Come on you 2.... bring it.....


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 23, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> YES!!!! He is a big STINKER!!!
> Hmmm we may have to discuss that payback....


Yes we should. But we should wait awhile  until this is all but forgotten so he won't be on guard.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yes we should. But we should wait awhile  until this is all but forgotten so he won't be on guard.


Pffft


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 24, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yes we should. But we should wait awhile  until this is all but forgotten so he won't be on guard.



   Revenge is a dish best served cold!!!    

How ya doin' Gary??????


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 24, 2004)

*Friday Sept 24*

Meal 1
low carb protein bar
fiber one with protein powder and skim milk
coffee

Meal 2 Out of desperation (in a meeting) protein bar  

Meal 3
steamed chicken and broccoli over brown rice   

Meal 4


Meal 5
filet mignon!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 24, 2004)

Morning Hot Stuff!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey there sexy, nice journal in here! How come you took Ris's butt out of your sig? I was just about to send you mine, LOL


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey there sexy, nice journal in here! How come you took Ris's butt out of your sig? I was just about to send you mine, LOL


Hey there Back hotstuff!!  I thought it was time to change my sig   BUT if you want I will put your butt in my sig!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 24, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Hot Stuff!!


 to NC


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 24, 2004)

Morning Cyndi


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Gary! 

How are you?  Any fun plans for the weekend??  I am benching again tommorow.  BUT it's rep range week, not sure if I can shoot for too much weight, I will have to wait for my wo from GP.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey there Back hotstuff!!  I thought it was time to change my sig   BUT if you want I will put your butt in my sig!!


Well, I would but I don't think you have enough space for my butt!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 24, 2004)

Shrink it down!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2004)

Oh, you've got an answer for everything huh?!? LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 24, 2004)

psst


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 24, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Gary!
> 
> How are you? Any fun plans for the weekend?? I am benching again tommorow. BUT it's rep range week, not sure if I can shoot for too much weight, I will have to wait for my wo from GP.


Hey Gorgeous !  
No big plans. finsih up the section of fence I started the other day and just relax. Got to get rested up , vacation coming to an end this weekend 

No worries on the bench but you do remmeber I want pics of the 120 going up


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 24, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Meal 1
> low carb protein bar
> fiber one with protein powder and skim milk
> coffee
> ...



Uhm meal 4 seems a little depleted in carbs and protein. Meal 5?? Is that what you are calling your BF now???


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 24, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Uhm meal 4 seems a little depleted in carbs and protein. Meal 5?? Is that what you are calling your BF now???


      I haven't eaten it yet, so I am sure what it will be SILLY!    

AND NO My BF is DESSERT!!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 24, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I haven't eaten it yet, so I am sure what it will be SILLY!
> 
> AND NO My BF is DESSERT!!



I remember you posting in your journal some where meal 5 was sex!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 24, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> I remember you posting in your journal some where meal 5 was sex!!


Did I?  I must have meant meal 6!    

Where have you been???


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 24, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Did I?  I must have meant meal 6!
> 
> Where have you been???



Oh maybe it was 6... lol 

Been?? away  but cumming back


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 24, 2004)

meal 6  
i likey 

well sapphy have a great weekend.
fortune teller told me that i am going to be engaged by next year at this time 
i think that she might be right


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 25, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> meal 6
> i likey
> 
> well sapphy have a great weekend.
> ...


I hope that fortune teller IS right!!     
You have a great weekend too Hun and eats lots of meal 6!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 25, 2004)

Well, good afternoon Beautiful, talented and driven coach....


That workout last night really kicked my ass. Maybe I shouldn't have done what I did, or maybe I did fine by doing as much as I could at the end, kinda going to failure to see how far I got......
Anyway, I was just passing by to say hi, so 
Nice sexy avi...I was going to tell you that I was kinda' unhappy and needed a pick me up....well, never mind that now, problem solved.....


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 25, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I hope that fortune teller IS right!!
> You have a great weekend too Hun and eats lots of meal 6!



lotsa meal six = nice abs


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi Cyndi  


Whats up with that tenxyearsxgone ? Doesn't he know he is messing with one of IM's favorite ladies and is risking his life ?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

Happy Monday Cyndi!  

 I hate Mondays


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 27, 2004)

Morning Sexy


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 27, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Cyndi
> 
> 
> Whats up with that tenxyearsxgone ? Doesn't he know he is messing with one of IM's favorite ladies and is risking his life ?



He is a 15 year old who is starting to piss me off, nah not really, he is trying to piss me off and it's not working.  Aww thanks Gary, you are one of MY favorite IM guys!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 27, 2004)

*Monday Sept 27*

Meal 1
oatmeal
protein shake

Meal 2
can of chicken

Meal 3
ff cottage cheese in 2 corn tortillas
small protein shake

Meal 4
cottage cheese

WO
butt and calves

High feet leg press (very deep)  135x6,135x6,135x6
Buttblaster 30x12,30x12,30x12
Abductors 75x20,90x15,75x18
Standing calf
220x15,240x12,260x10
Seated calf
90x8,90x7,90x6

Meal 5
rice cakes
cottage cheese

Meal 6
egg whites/chciken sausage

  bed


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey there, how are you doing?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey there, how are you doing?


Hi Rockie!!

I am OK , have a cold.      How about you???


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 28, 2004)

I posted a new pic of my legs in my gallery...


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 28, 2004)

*Tuesday Sept 28*

Meal 1
Carb solutions protein bar    
oatmeal
1 tbls natty PB
coffee

Meal 2
FF cottage cheese


Meal 3
small protein shake
chunk chicken in 2 small corn tortillas

Meal 4
cottage cheese

SHOCK WEEK   

DELTS/TRIS

-SUPERSET: SEATED SIDE LATERAL/WG BARBELL UPRIGHT ROW...8x10/8x50,8x10/8x50
-SUPERSET: SEATED DUMBELL PRESS/INCLINE BENCH REAR LATERAL...15x10/8x10,15x10,8x10 EACH
-DROPSET: CABLE SINGLE ARM SIDE LATERAL...1 X 15x10, DROP, 10x8
-SUPERSET: V BAR PRESSDOWN/CG BENCH PRESS...2 X 8-10 EACH  30x10/55x10,35x8/55x9
-SUPERSET: OVERHEAD 2 HAND DUMBELL EXT/UNDERHAND GRIP PRESSDOWN...30x10/35x8 
-DUMBELL KICKBACK...1 X 12x10, DROP, 8x8


Meal 5
rice cakes
cottage cheese
glutamine

Meal 6
grilled chicken/egg whites
spinach


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I posted a new pic of my legs in my gallery...


Yes you did    You are so ....... hell there isn't a word to do justice.  Great job Cyndi !


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey......Cyndi.....


I am speechless....I....I.....
I'll be back, I have to go back to a certain gallery......  that has nothing to do with a butt.....


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey thanks Gary and Tony!!  

How do you like my new tattoo?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey thanks Gary and Tony!!
> 
> How do you like my new tattoo?


Sorry, can't look anywhere else....Eyes getting sprained......Ouchie......


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 28, 2004)

another worthwhile visit to Sapph's journal.  

I thin the photographer needs some help ... those are pretty dark.  I think I could help out with that


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello my beautiful, talented, driven coach....


After prying my eyes away from you gallery and being able to rest my sprained eyes, I thought I'd come by and say hi....
Work is a bitch and I have had such a hard time getting to all the diaries....
I feel badly, but I guess when things slow down a bit, I hope to get back to normal...

Anyway, just saying hi...


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 28, 2004)

HeeHee you are funny Tony!!

Hi to you too!!!  I will pop by your journal shortly to check your wo!!


----------



## Paynne (Sep 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey thanks Gary and Tony!!
> 
> How do you like my new tattoo?


There's a tattoo or words in that pix?  Maybe if I look long enough I'll notice


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 28, 2004)

Saturday Fever sent me THIS for my sig!!

He ROCKS!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 28, 2004)

Don't thank me, thank this new kid I hired. He whipped it out in like 30 seconds. He's been doing all kinds of crazy stuff for webbtrain and the health food site. Gotta love interns. I figured since you're always giving us such lovely avis, the least I could do is get you a spiffy graphic to put in your signature.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 28, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Don't thank me, thank this new kid I hired. He whipped it out in like 30 seconds. He's been doing all kinds of crazy stuff for webbtrain and the health food site. Gotta love interns. I figured since you're always giving us such lovely avis, the least I could do is get you a spiffy graphic to put in your signature.


Well then ... thank him too!!  I love it!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey thanks Gary and Tony!!
> 
> How do you like my new tattoo?


got to be honest. no likey tattoo   it hides too much of you


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

Doing fine! Sorry you have a cold. And yes, SF is an awesome guy! 

All I have to say about your pic is WOW! *Drool*


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 29, 2004)

Morning Cyndi  


What part of your gorgeous body are you working today ?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi Cyndi!  Good morning!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

*Wednesday Sept 29*

Meal 1
egg whites on dry toasted rye 
almonds
coffee

Meal 2
Metrex Protein shake   

Meal 3
protein shake
can of tuna
rice cakes

Meal 4
glutamine
cottage cheese

LEG DAY!!        

QUADS/HAMS/BUTT/CALVES

-SUPERSET: SQUATS/LEG PRESS...2 X 8-10 EACH (OUCH)
-SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSION/HACK SQUATS...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: SINGLE LEG EXTENSION...1 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8
-SUPERSET: SEATED LEG CURL/STIFF DEADLIFTS (USING TWO DUMBELLS)...2 X 8-10  
EACH
-DROPSET: SINGLE LYING LEG CURL...2 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8
-SUPERSET: ABDUCTION/BUTT BLASTER...1 X 21-25/16-20 PER LEG
-SUPERSET: STANDING CALF/SEATED CALF...2 X 10-12 EACH


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Cyndi
> 
> 
> What part of your gorgeous body are you working today ?


Morning Gary! 

I am blasting my legs today!!      
How about you????    What part of  your gorgeous bod are you abusing??


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hi Cyndi!  Good morning!


Morning GG!!  Guess what.. I have a cold now!!     My stupid head is pounding and my nose is running...    

Have a great day!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 29, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Morning GG!!  Guess what.. I have a cold now!!     My stupid head is pounding and my nose is running...
> 
> Have a great day!!


 And somehow though it's scientifically impossible, I feel responsible. 

 Get better soon!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey......Cyndi.....
> 
> 
> I am speechless....I....I.....
> I'll be back, I have to go back to a certain gallery......  that has nothing to do with a butt.....



ha ha ha   

Wow, you have great gams girl, way to go!  I love your color too, do you use tanning beds or self-tanner?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 29, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Morning Gary!
> 
> I am blasting my legs today!!
> How about you????  What part of your gorgeous bod are you abusing??


I worked my back this morning.  Will abuse something else later if I'm lucky


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> And somehow though it's scientifically impossible, I feel responsible.
> 
> Get better soon!


I think it's actually my nephews running boogey noses that are to blame!! BUT I can never resist snuggling with them..

Aren't they cute??


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> ha ha ha
> 
> Wow, you have great gams girl, way to go!  I love your color too, do you use tanning beds or self-tanner?


Thanks VE.  I am trying very hard to gain size in my legs...   
Actually neither, that's from the beach.      I try to get there as much as I can.  I went on Sunday for few hours.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I worked my back this morning.  Will abuse something else later if I'm lucky


Ohhhh BAck     Mine is still sore from Sunday's chin ups.


----------



## Jill (Sep 29, 2004)

I hope you feel better Sappy. REST !!

Oh yes, I really wanted to compliment your new avi. I think your abbies look great. Im so used to seeing your ass, this is a nice change. Dont get me wrong or anything both bp's are great


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I hope you feel better Sappy. REST !!
> 
> Oh yes, I really wanted to compliment your new avi. I think your abbies look great. Im so used to seeing your ass, this is a nice change. Dont get me wrong or anything both bp's are great


I just took some Dayquil, hopefully that helps!   
  Thanks about the AVI!!


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 29, 2004)

Sorry I havent been in here in a while, I think I got lost. Anyway Sapph, Everyone I know is sick, it blows I know. And Jills right Its nice to see the front of you a little, By the way I love that aqua nighty two peice thingy in you gallery, thought you'd like to know.


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 29, 2004)

Oh sure, I come back and everyone ignores me, thats garbage...


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Sorry I havent been in here in a while, I think I got lost. Anyway Sapph, Everyone I know is sick, it blows I know. And Jills right Its nice to see the front of you a little, By the way I love that aqua nighty two peice thingy in you gallery, thought you'd like to know.


Hey there Hot stuff! 

I was not ignoring you silly!  Didn't I just PM you??    
Thanks to you too!  SO you like the aqua jammies of mine, huh?  Thanks, I like that color and you like more front shots, OK I will remember that.   

So.. tell me about your new job!!


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 29, 2004)

Dont get ME wrong, Im lovin the ass shots, but I think the belly and V are soooo sexy.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

THE V???      I can't post pics of THAT!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 29, 2004)

Hello Beatiful...... 


So you are sicky ah?

Don't worry, you can blame that on Ms. Jeanne (hurricane).  I know I would.

Thanks again for the routine.  You know?  You can call me silly and tell me "don't worry" and etc., but whenever I leave a routine without doing, the first person I think off is you.  I feel badly because I know you took a moment of your busy time to set up a good group of exercises for me.   Yes, I know, it's ok.  I know you don't get upset, but that's the way I am and you have to love me just like that... 
Truth is that after the routine last week, the day after, I got scared.  I thought I had tweaked my knee in a bad way and well, it was sorta' stiff.  The good thing is that it was my off day, so I took it easy and all went well.
I don't feel anything more than a little something there but not really out of this world, so I'll be fine...But do understand, that no matter what you say, when I screw up or miss out on something, I think of you and the time you put on me.......


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

Good I am glad you feel guilty!!  Less likely to miss a workout!    
J/K!! I know things happen, I am glad to help you Hun!!  Don't hurt yourself, that is the most important thing!!    

Yeah I have a cold...    nose is all runny.  But Chris aka Baldie has been taking care of me, making dinner and rubbing my back.  He's great.

I am doing legs today and I know it's gonna HURT!!    Wish me luck!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey there sexy, hope you feel better!


----------



## Paynne (Sep 29, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> THE V???   I can't post pics of THAT!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 29, 2004)

HEY Cindy!!     Hope you start feeling better soon!! I love the new avi


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 29, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Good I am glad you feel guilty!! Less likely to miss a workout!
> J/K!! I know things happen, I am glad to help you Hun!! Don't hurt yourself, that is the most important thing!!
> 
> Yeah I have a cold...  nose is all runny. But Chris aka Baldie has been taking care of me, making dinner and rubbing my back. He's great.
> ...


Are you sure baldie has never been fat?  I have to tell you, a fat boyfriend/husband will be the most faithful and will bend over backward for you because they don't want to be alone and know that if they treat you well, you won't leave them.  So Baldie (sure, I am brave from Miami calling him baldie....LOL) may have been or is simply one of the nicest guys I have never met but would love to shake hands with one day.....


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Are you sure baldie has never been fat?  I have to tell you, a fat boyfriend/husband will be the most faithful and will bend over backward for you because they don't want to be alone and know that if they treat you well, you won't leave them.  So Baldie (sure, I am brave from Miami calling him baldie....LOL) may have been or is simply one of the nicest guys I have never met but would love to shake hands with one day.....


     I am sure Chris has never been fat, too skinny YES, fat NO!  Ya know I think a woman perfers a man a little chubby than too skinny.  Skinny is feminine.  He is perfecto as far as I am concerned.  He is a truely nice person too.    

BTW you are too!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> HEY Cindy!!     Hope you start feeling better soon!! I love the new avi


Hi NC, hey what is your real first name?     I am feeling a bit better, I took dayquil and worked out HARD!   

Thanks about the AVI, I love yours, you have the most beautiful smile, holy cow teeth so WHITE!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

>


That is what I think it is... right??     The V I mean.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey there sexy, hope you feel better!



Hey there back at ya Sexy!!   I feel exhausted from my shock leg wo, GP is trying to kill me I think...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Shock Leg is definately the hardest I think!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2004)

Good morning sweetie


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Shock Leg is definately the hardest I think!


Oh man that wo hurt!  He had me SS Squats/Leg presses, Hack Squats/extensions... followed by a DROP SET OF SINGLE LEG EXTENSIONS!!!     I swear I cried it hurt so much!!   

And that wasn't even half of my workout!!    

I am not complaining... I beg him for the most brutal leg workouts imaginable!!  I WANT MUSCLES!!


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 30, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 30, 2004)

How are you feeling?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 30, 2004)

Good morning you sweet thing you!! 

I am feeling ALOT better.  Thanks for asking.  I got a really good nights sleep and that helped!   

Sooo what is this new job???


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 30, 2004)

I will in a while I have to leave but I thought you would like this
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=769549&postcount=18


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Sapphire (Sep 30, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> I will in a while I have to leave but I thought you would like this
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=769549&postcount=18




Hmm and whose butt is he referring to?   

Thanks sweetie   and I can't wait to hear about your job!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2004)

good morning Miss Sapph.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 30, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> good morning Miss Sapph.


Good morning Mr NT!!   How are ya???


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 30, 2004)

*Thursday Sept 30*

Meal 1
protein bar
1 tortilla with Nat PB

Meal 2
protein shake

Meal 3
can of tuna
2 tortillas

Meal 4
low carb tortilla chips
cottage cheese

15 minutes on treadmill fast walk 

Abs
seated rope crunches  4 sets 60 pounds 20 reps
decline situps 3 setsx20
hanging leg raises 3 setsx20
ab crunch machine 3 setsx50 pounds 25 reps

I did all three things, cardio, abs AND painted my Dining room!!    


Meal 5
egg whites
grilled chicken breasts



LEG WO was brutal yesterday, I cried literally while doing my single leg leg extensions.  Love it!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2004)

I am fantastic, how about your fine self?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 30, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I am fantastic, how about your fine self?


I am goooood!      Hungry as usual!


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey Sapph, 
Well the job is ideal for me. I like the comfort of an office job, and the freedom of being on the road, out in the field. I can do both for this company. Its a small company, which I like much better, more personal. I will be one of three technicians, and have my own truck and after a couple of months, a laptop, and I hope a wireless modem at the same time, so I can talk to you which is my favorite part of this office job. And the work itself, compared to what I used to do, it is much much less labor intensive, and will make me actually think, which I havent needed to do in years... I cant wait


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I am goooood!      Hungry as usual!



then eat girl, eat!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey there Saph! That is a brutal leg w/o. I bet those leg ext dropsets burned like hell!! Glad your feeling better.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

Forgive me for asking, but don't you need to eat a lot more to gain muscle sweetie?  You eat a basic cutting diet it seems like.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 1, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Forgive me for asking, but don't you need to eat a lot more to gain muscle sweetie?  You eat a basic cutting diet it seems like.




Ya think so?  Maybe I do..   I ate badly yesterday, definitley not enough, I was in meetings alot     GP reviews my diet and basically likes it, BUT he does want me to eat carbs in meal 2 as well.  I do absolutely NO cardio at all, so I do not need as many cals as you do, Miss. Cardio Queen   

Maybe I will try to eat more... that is MY problem, I forget to eat, especially on the weekend.  I am always running all over and my bf eats like a bird.  I eat twice the amount he does, so it's sorta hard.     He thinks I eat like a pig!     Seriously he does.  

And GBC I appreciate any help, you don't have to hesitate if you have a suggestion!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey there Saph! That is a brutal leg w/o. I bet those leg ext dropsets burned like hell!! Glad your feeling better.


OMG!!  My quads burned so bad I cried.  I love it though, I am  

I am so insane, last night I went to the gym to do abs and I figured I would walk on the treadmill a bit, I was so paranoid I would lose muscle I stopped after 15 minutes.  I felt like a big sissy doing cardio while all the guys were lifting, I kept thinking "I should be down there with THEM"


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> then eat girl, eat!


I did!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 1, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Hey Sapph,
> Well the job is ideal for me. I like the comfort of an office job, and the freedom of being on the road, out in the field. I can do both for this company. Its a small company, which I like much better, more personal. I will be one of three technicians, and have my own truck and after a couple of months, a laptop, and I hope a wireless modem at the same time, so I can talk to you which is my favorite part of this office job. And the work itself, compared to what I used to do, it is much much less labor intensive, and will make me actually think, which I havent needed to do in years... I cant wait


That sound great hun!!  I am happy you found a job you like!!  It stinks going to a place everyday you hate.  I am lucky, I like my job!    
You and I have a similar type of job I think!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2004)

Good morning Beautiful!  That leg workout sounds awesome, glad you felt the burn...ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  Any fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## Paynne (Oct 1, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Forgive me for asking, but don't you need to eat a lot more to gain muscle sweetie? You eat a basic cutting diet it seems like.


I'll second that motion.  I've been thinking the same thing but keeping my mouth shut because you've got the man doing your diet.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 1, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Beautiful!  That leg workout sounds awesome, glad you felt the burn...ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  Any fun plans for the weekend?


Morning Gorgeous!!    

Yeah.. it was awesome!!    I felt the burn alright!!     

Let's see.. tonight Chris and I are going to a party at one of his "biking friend's" house.   Tommorow is gym, clean house, cook, my family is coming over for dinner at 5:30, Sunday is gym and hopefully BEACH!!  I think it's supposed to nice and warm.  I hope!!

How about you???


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 1, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I'll second that motion.  I've been thinking the same thing but keeping my mouth shut because you've got the man doing your diet.




Hmm.... I will try to eat more, GP does think I need more carbs at meal 2 and Post wo.  It would alot easier if I could just eat a candy bar or piece of chocolate cake, I bet I wouldn't forget to eat then!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 1, 2004)

*October 1 FRIDAY!!!  YEAH!!*

Meal 1
protein shake/w Nat PB
1/2 banana
oatmeal   

Meal 2
protein bar

Meal 3
1 tbls nat PB
grilled chicken over green salad
protein shake

Meal 4



Meal 5


REST DAY!!


----------



## Spitfire (Oct 1, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> That sound great hun!!  I am happy you found a job you like!!  It stinks going to a place everyday you hate.  I am lucky, I like my job!
> You and I have a similar type of job I think!!


Thank you, what do you do?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

the beach in October .... ooooooooooowwwww, *the envy!*


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 1, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Thank you, what do you do?


I am a computer network engineer!  I do in the office and field work as well.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> the beach in October .... ooooooooooowwwww, *the envy!*


Yup it's supposed to be inthe mid 70's this weekend!


----------



## Spitfire (Oct 1, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I am a computer network engineer!  I do in the office and field work as well.


That is actually very similar to what I will be doing. I will be a automated digital controls 'tech'


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hope you have a great weekend! And I hear you on the cardio thing, I'm paranoid too, but I really need to lose so I'm doing it anyway


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 2, 2004)

Yeah it's so weird, I USED to be afraid to NOT do cardio, now I am the opposite!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 2, 2004)

*Saturday Oct 2*

Meal 1
protein shake
everything bagel (dry)

Meal 2
cottage cheese
low carbs tortilla chips

Meal 3
cottage cheese

Meal 4
reduced fat cheddar
grilled chicken with guacomole   
red wine

My mom.dad and sister came over and we all sat around drinking red wine and talking, had LOTS of fun.

Will do chest and bis tommorow!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 3, 2004)

Sorry I didnt have time to reply earlier hon, but honestly I dont think ur eating enough at all.  There's two components to gaining muscle, training and eating.  All the bbers who want to gain muscle go on a "bulk" and that includes the girls.  You obviously have the training down, if you're not getting the results you want you are not eating enough.  And since you seem to be the naturally lean type, that means you have to eat even more to get the body you want.  Do some research on bulking, and I know there's some articles on bodybuilding.com about naturally thin women who managed to put on muscle.  If you want it as bad as you say you do, which i know you do, then do it! You do not eat like a pig at all you eat like a bird, I cant imagine how Chris can eat less than you if thats all you eat.  Up the calories and if the muscle doesnt start growing you may need to up them more or even eat bad foods to help the process along.  Your current diet is perfect for cutting sweetie, sorry to tell you that.  Ask GP about bulking, he knows more about it than I do!  Remember that you can train til you cry, if you don't take in enough food, your muscles have nothing to build with!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 4, 2004)

Good morning sweetie...I LOVE your signature..is that your pup?

How was your weekend?


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 4, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Sorry I didnt have time to reply earlier hon, but honestly I dont think ur eating enough at all.  There's two components to gaining muscle, training and eating.  All the bbers who want to gain muscle go on a "bulk" and that includes the girls.  You obviously have the training down, if you're not getting the results you want you are not eating enough.  And since you seem to be the naturally lean type, that means you have to eat even more to get the body you want.  Do some research on bulking, and I know there's some articles on bodybuilding.com about naturally thin women who managed to put on muscle.  If you want it as bad as you say you do, which i know you do, then do it! You do not eat like a pig at all you eat like a bird, I cant imagine how Chris can eat less than you if thats all you eat.  Up the calories and if the muscle doesnt start growing you may need to up them more or even eat bad foods to help the process along.  Your current diet is perfect for cutting sweetie, sorry to tell you that.  Ask GP about bulking, he knows more about it than I do!  Remember that you can train til you cry, if you don't take in enough food, your muscles have nothing to build with!



Hi Viv!!

I have spoken to Eric aka Gopro about my diet and he does think I need to eat more carbs in meal 2, besides that he thinks my diet is good.  You see, I DO want more muscles BUT really only in my legs.  I am not interested in "bulking" so to speak and I am also not interested in dieting down til you see every muscle fiber.  I think you know what I mean.  I am not interested in competing just look hot for Chris.    

I swear Chris eats HALF the amount I do, I dont understand it either, I call him a genetic freak.    

Don't ever hesitate to give me your opinion, I am always giving YOU mine!   
I am going to try to eat more...  I promise!!  THANKS!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 4, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning sweetie...I LOVE your signature..is that your pup?
> 
> How was your weekend?



Morning Velvet!  

Thanks!  Yup that's my baby Belle!!!     cute butt, huh???


----------



## Velvet (Oct 4, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet!
> 
> Thanks!  Yup that's my baby Belle!!!     cute butt, huh???



Very cute, I can tell she works out


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 4, 2004)

*Oct 4*

Meal 1
protein shake
oatmeal with Nat PB
coffee

Meal 2
protein shake
rice cakes

Meal 3
turkey/avocado/lettuce/tomato in a whole wheat wrap   

Meal 4
protein shake

Meal 5
chciken with egg whites
spinach





WO Today 
Shock Bis and abs

Cardio???   

Meal 5


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 4, 2004)

Weekend Workouts

Shock Chest

-SUPERSET: CABLE CROSSOVER/INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS...40x10/25x10, 40x10/25x8
-SUPERSET: BENCH PRESS/INCLINE FLYE...65x8/15x10,65x8/15x10
-DROPSET: PEC DECK...1 X 40x8 DROP to 30x8

LATS/LOWBACK/BUTT/CALVES

-SUPERSET: UNDERHAND GRIP PULLDOWN/CG SEATED ROW...90x10/50x8,100x8/50x8
-SUPERSET: STIFF ARM PULLDOWN/WG PULLDOWN...50x10/70x9,50x9,80x7
-DROPSET: ONE ARM ROW...1 X 40x9, DROP 30x7
DEADLIFT (IF BACK IS OK)...went light because of back 95x8.95x8
-SUPERSET: ABDUCTION/BUTT BLASTER...90 X16/30x20, 75x20/30x18, 90x15/20x15
-DROPSET: STANDING CALF...2 X 300x10, DROP, 260x8    
-DROPSET: SEATED CALF...2 X 65x10 DROP, 40x8


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 4, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Very cute, I can tell she works out


Yeah she is a hottie!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 4, 2004)

Morning Miss Cyndi


----------



## Paynne (Oct 4, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks! Yup that's my baby Belle!!!   cute butt, huh???


Does she do squats?  Umm...hopefully only outside


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 4, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Does she do squats?  Umm...hopefully only outside


Ahh yup she squats alright!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 5, 2004)

*Tuesday Oct 5*

Meal 1
protein shake
oatmeal with dried blueberries
coffee

Meal 2
protein bar

Meal 3
can of chunk chicken
with 2 corn tortillas 

Power week

DELTS/TRIS/ABS

-MACHINE SHOULDER PRESS...3 X 4-6
-WG CABLE UPRIGHT ROW...3 X 5-7
-SIDE LATERAL...2 X 5-7
-SMITH CG BENCH PRESS...3 X 4-6
-2 ARM OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXT...2 X 5-7
-DIP MACHINE...2 X 5-7
-ABS


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 5, 2004)

Morning Cyndi ! 

Looks to me like you will be needing a shoulder rub today


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

Good morning Sapphy!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 5, 2004)

Morning Mr. Six pack and Ms. Buff!   

I always need a shoulder rub!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 5, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Morning Mr. Six pack and Ms. Buff!
> 
> I always need a shoulder rub!!


Mr. Six pack    You are too sweet !


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Cyndi... good mornign (kinda late, but better than never!)


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey Cyndi... good mornign (kinda late, but better than never!)


    never too late Sweetie!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)

morning Miss Sapph. It's certainly warm and fuzzy in here this morning with all the compliments being thrown around.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 5, 2004)

Afternoon Mr NT


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)

hey there Miss Sexy ... how is Chris' IM training coming along?


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 5, 2004)

Hmm well Chris has been doing ALOT of running races, he won a really nice trophy , glass one on Saturday.  HE won the race!     He has really just been biking on the weekends, early in the am.  I think he is gonna really have to kick it in the winter.  Honestly he could probably finish it now, he want to do really well though.  He has done those ultra marathon nightmares and WON!!    

I will pos the pic of him winning the race, he hates it though...


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)

cool


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice AVI NT!!      More of those PLEASE!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Sapphy! Good morning!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2004)

*Wednesday Oct 6*

Meal 1
egg whites on dry toasted rye

Meal 2
protein shake
natural PB (too much I am sure)   
blueberries

Meal 3
steamed chicken broccoli 
white rice


Power
QUADS/HAMS/BUTT/CALVES

-SQUATS...4 X 4-6
-LEG PRESS...3 X 5-7
-LEG EXTENSION...3 X 5-7
-LYING LEG CURL...3 X 4-6
-STIFF DEADLIFT...2 X 5-7
-SEATED LEG CURL...2 X 5-7
-BUTT BLASTER...3 X 12-15
-LEG PRESS CALF...4 X 6-8




Yesterday's wo was     Felt strong!!!!  I did dips without the assist machine.  Chris just held my feet steady!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

Good morning Sapphy, why the dry toast?  Are you not feeling well?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 6, 2004)

Good Morning Luscious !    oooo I am being bad today. LOL


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good Morning Luscious !    oooo I am being bad today. LOL


Morning Hottie!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Morning Saph!!     Everything's looking awesome girl!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Sapphy, why the dry toast?  Are you not feeling well?


No i am fine!!     Just dont eat butter, that's all.  Thanks Sweetie!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning Saph!!     Everything's looking awesome girl!!


Hey beautiful!!    How are ya???  Thanks I was happy with my shoulder/tris/ab wo yesterday (for once)


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 6, 2004)

morning Miss Sapph


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 6, 2004)

Heya Saph!  Lookin' good!!!  Just stoppin by to say hi


----------



## Pitboss (Oct 6, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Nice AVI NT!!      More of those PLEASE!!!



No!!!! More of Mrs. NT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya Saph!  Lookin' good!!!  Just stoppin by to say hi


Hi there DB!!   and


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> No!!!! More of Mrs. NT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


    Oh OK how about both of them???


----------



## Pitboss (Oct 6, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Oh OK how about both of them???


fine


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

Good morning Sapphy  ..watcha got planned for today?


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 7, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> fine


   Pb!!!  How's tricks??


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 7, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Sapphy  ..watcha got planned for today?


Hey there VE!!!    

Today is a rest day... ahhhh.  I was so wiped yesterday,  I was IN BED at 8:30 pm.  I will probably do abs at home.

I think I am going to go get our halloween costumes too. Probably make a Home Depot run, to buy the paint for my living room.  Nothing too exciting!

BTW I loved that pic of you in the   red lingerie!  You look really pretty in red, good color for you.  AND your legs are      !!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 7, 2004)

*Thursday Oct 7*

Meal 1
egg white in 2 corn tortilla with hot sauce
coffee

Meal 2
protein shake
1 tblsp Nat PB

Meal 3
steamed chicken and tofu with mixed veggies


Meal 4
soy cheese 2 pieces
blue berries with nat PB

Meal 5
grilled chicken 
egg whites


LEG wo was good and tough yesterday.  I dont have my book for the numbers BUT I went heavy with everything!!  I am starting to get sore now..    

WO Quickie Abs


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey there VE!!!
> 
> Today is a rest day... ahhhh.  I was so wiped yesterday,  I was IN BED at 8:30 pm.  I will probably do abs at home.
> 
> ...



That's so nice of you to say Sapphy, we can always count on you to lift our spirits   

So what are ya'll gonna be for halloween?  My son wants to be Luke Skywalker..so far I have the light saber...haven't found the get-up yet tho     Not sure what I'm gonna be this year...I always organize a parade around our building at work..handing out candy and making spectacles of ourselves!..I"ll post a pic hee hee..I was a rock star last year (as was my son, I just borrowed some of his outfit)


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Meal 1
> egg white in 2 corn tortilla with hot sauce...


 Do you realize that after my pathetic egg and broccoli breakfast your morning meal reads like PORN to me at this moment? I want corn tortillas and hot sauce. I'm salivating. hahahaha!

 Good morning!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Do you realize that after my pathetic egg and broccoli breakfast your morning meal reads like PORN to me at this moment? I want corn tortillas and hot sauce. I'm salivating. hahahaha!
> 
> Good morning!



  you poor dear


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey Cyndi     That porn................ I mean breakfast looks yummy     I make EW tortillas sometimes, and then fry them on both sides for a minute w/ ff cheese inside (don't use oil, just pam) and they taste like a really cheesey quesadilla!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 7, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> That's so nice of you to say Sapphy, we can always count on you to lift our spirits
> 
> So what are ya'll gonna be for halloween?  My son wants to be Luke Skywalker..so far I have the light saber...haven't found the get-up yet tho     Not sure what I'm gonna be this year...I always organize a parade around our building at work..handing out candy and making spectacles of ourselves!..I"ll post a pic hee hee..I was a rock star last year (as was my son, I just borrowed some of his outfit)



My sweetie and I are gonna as a P I M P and a P I M P E T T E   
We picked these costume because I saw a pimp doggie costome for my Belle.  We wanted to match her, yes I know I am  but I ADORE my pup!!!!  
Def post pics, I will too!!  I love halloween!!  I was a rock star 2 years ago!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Cyndi     That porn................ I mean breakfast looks yummy   I make EW tortillas sometimes, and then fry them on both sides for a minute w/ ff cheese inside (don't use oil, just pam) and they taste like a really cheesey quesadilla!


 (taking notes...)


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> My sweetie and I are gonna as a P I M P and a P I M P E T T E
> We picked these costume because I saw a pimp doggie costome for my Belle.  We wanted to match her, yes I know I am  but I ADORE my pup!!!!
> Def post pics, I will too!!  I love halloween!!  I was a rock star 2 years ago!!


 hahahaha! that's funny!

 Man i still am not sure what i'll do this year for halloween. Rock and I, and a few others were discussing the whole Resident Evil/Alice costume on my journal, which is along the lines of "bad ass, female ass-kicker" style that I like... 

 But I am not 100% sold on the idea.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Cyndi     That porn................ I mean breakfast looks yummy     I make EW tortillas sometimes, and then fry them on both sides for a minute w/ ff cheese inside (don't use oil, just pam) and they taste like a really cheesey quesadilla!



EW tortillas?  tell me more..that sounds divine!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 7, 2004)

Morning Cyndi  

I can't wait to see your Halloween avi


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Do you realize that after my pathetic egg and broccoli breakfast your morning meal reads like PORN to me at this moment? I want corn tortillas and hot sauce. I'm salivating. hahahaha!
> 
> Good morning!


    I told you I could never eat like you do.  I would literally die I think.     You are my idol.   cause there is no way in hell I could eat broccoli for breakfast.  Mmmm cheese I should have put cheese in it too!!  Thanks NC!      I actually justify my eating by remembering I did legs yesterday and I need the fuel for them to GROW!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2004)

Sapph ... are you two going out to a party at Halloween?


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey there NT!!

Yup we are going to a party at my Mom's!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2004)

a party at your moms ... now that is pretty cool!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 7, 2004)

Yup! I am very lucky, my family is very close and we have parties for EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Sapphire (Oct 8, 2004)

Hello Oh ripped muscle one! 

Petey I LOVE your AVI.  It makes me smile whenever I see it.  Seriously there is nothing better than seeing true joy on a friend's face  You should enter it in a photo contest.  It is so natural and adorable!! 

 back at ya!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 8, 2004)

*Friday OCt 8*

Meal 1
protein shake
rf Nat PB
coffee

Meal 2
ff cottage cheese
a little microwave popcorn

Meal 3
turkey, avocado, tomato in pita

Meal 4

Meal 5



POWER WOS for the weekend

Saturday
CHEST/BIS/ABS

-BENCH PRESS...4 X 4-6
-INCLINE PRESS...3 X 4-6
-FLAT FLYE...3 X 5-7
-LOW CABLE CURL...2 X 4-6
-STANDING ALTERNATE DUMBELL CURL...2 X 5-7
-SINGLE ARM DUMBELL PREACHER CURL...2 X 5-7
-ABS

Sunday
LATS/LOWBACK/BUTT/CALVES

-WG PULLUP...3 X 4-6 (HAVE SOMEONE PUSH YOU UP BY THE WAIST IF YOU CAN'T  GET 
THEM ON YOUR OWN)
-UNDERHAND GRIP PULLDOWN...2 X 5-7
-CG SEATED ROW...3 X 4-6
-ONE ARM ROW...2 X 5-7
-DEADLIFTS (DON'T HURT YOURSELF!)...3 X 5-7
-ABDUCTION...3 X 12-15
-SEATED CALF...4 X 6-8


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 8, 2004)

OK I need some encouragement.  It's getting cool here sooo I broke out my fall clothes.  They are tight, yes, in my arms, shoulders, chest, back, butt and legs.  BUT the tightness sorta freaked me out, made me feel fat.  
I know I am always   about wanting to be  but it's still a little scary and made me wanna lose weight.   I can't get pysched out... I should be happy.  This is what I wanted.. right???  
TELL ME YES!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 8, 2004)

good morning!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 8, 2004)

Morning Cyndi  

Good luck on your bench press tomorrow  

Any chance you have before pics ?  Before you started working out ?  or at least before doing P/RR/S ?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> OK I need some encouragement.  It's getting cool here sooo I broke out my fall clothes.  They are tight, yes, in my arms, shoulders, chest, back, butt and legs.  BUT the tightness sorta freaked me out, made me feel fat.
> I know I am always   about wanting to be  but it's still a little scary and made me wanna lose weight.   I can't get pysched out... I should be happy.  This is what I wanted.. right???
> TELL ME YES!!!



*YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2004)

Good morning Sapphy


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 8, 2004)

Get naked in front of the mirror silly girl.  Do you see any fat there?? Now if I had a nickel for every time you told another girl on here that you wanted to have more muscles like her, I'd have a lot of nickels!  There is no way even the pickiest person in the world could call you fat, because you have none!  And BTW, Great job on the gains, you worked hard for it!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Get naked in front of the mirror silly girl.



Great advice ... I'm sure whatever Greeky said after this was important, but


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> OK I need some encouragement.  It's getting cool here sooo I broke out my fall clothes.  They are tight, yes, in my arms, shoulders, chest, back, butt and legs.  BUT the tightness sorta freaked me out, made me feel fat.
> I know I am always   about wanting to be  but it's still a little scary and made me wanna lose weight.   I can't get pysched out... I should be happy.  This is what I wanted.. right???
> TELL ME YES!!!



Damn Sapphire... have you seen yourself lately??!!!  
You're are an extremely hot lady, with an extremely hot body, any of your gains have been of the right kind, believe me... so don't sweat it!
You look awesome!!!
Best therapy imo would be to go treat yourself to some new clothes as a reward for the gains you've made!   
Oh and don't forget to pick up something sexy to keep the guys at IM happy!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 8, 2004)

OK thanks ALL!! I needed the encouragement. 
Not fitting in your clothes is scary!!    
BUT
I think I am gonna go eat something to feed my muscles.    

and Great idea BC, new clothes... and maybe a new sexy outfit for Chris!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 8, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> OK I need some encouragement. It's getting cool here sooo I broke out my fall clothes. They are tight, yes, in my arms, shoulders, chest, back, butt and legs. BUT the tightness sorta freaked me out, made me feel fat.
> I know I am always  about wanting to be  but it's still a little scary and made me wanna lose weight. I can't get pysched out... I should be happy. This is what I wanted.. right???
> TELL ME YES!!!


Hey Beautiful,

First of all, WHAT?  You are one of the hottest women I have seen.  You don't have to worry about having gained weight.  Don't you know that photos add a few pounds?  You my friend are perfect....
It's funny though, early this week I was trying on a new shirt (Cuban Guayabera) and it was tight in my chest, shoulders and arms area, but not my stomach.  I got all self conscious but the alterations person asked me if I had been working out.  Phewww....that was a relief...until my shoulder and well, why go into that right?
Anyway gorgeous, don't fret, you are a 10


----------



## Paynne (Oct 10, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I know I am always   about wanting to be  but it's still a little scary and made me wanna lose weight.   I can't get pysched out... I should be happy.  This is what I wanted.. right???
> TELL ME YES!!!



*YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 11, 2004)

HeHe Thanks Tony and Paynne!  

I did buy new clothes yesterday and I did great in the gym! 

100 pound bench!!!     I also ate pizza and steak for dinner!   but I am bulking right??    

I am doing power back, butt and calves today....


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2004)

Good Morning Super Sexy !  
And congrats on the bench press  


What kind of new clothes did you buy ?    I feel some new avi's coming on !


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 11, 2004)

G'morning Sapph 

mmmm Pizza and steak


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 11, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good Morning Super Sexy !
> And congrats on the bench press
> 
> 
> What kind of new clothes did you buy ?    I feel some new avi's coming on !


Am I becoming THAT obvious.... you'll see   

and thanks on the bp!  I am sore sore sore today!     

I had a good back, butt and calf wo today.  I am eating like a piggie too. I had a bagel with CREAM CHEESE ok fat free cream cheese but ....


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 11, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> G'morning Sapph
> 
> mmmm Pizza and steak


Afternoon Lucky!    

Yup pizza and steak... dinner of champions.    

How r u?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Am I becoming THAT obvious.... you'll see
> 
> and thanks on the bp! I am sore sore sore today!
> 
> I had a good back, butt and calf wo today. I am eating like a piggie too. I had a bagel with CREAM CHEESE ok fat free cream cheese but ....


 Oh Boy  ! Oh Boy !  I can't wait  

cream cheese !


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 12, 2004)




----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

yo yo yo chickie! Good morning! 

 Don't know 'bout you, but I woke up in a fantastic mood today, for no apparent reason


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2004)

Good morning Cyndi!  How was your weekend?  Hum..pizza..well you definately ate better than I did


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 12, 2004)

Good morning Gary Ivy and Velvet (what is your real name?)   

I am in a good mood today too Ivy!!!  I am all nice and sore from my weekend workouts!   
I pretty much ate whatever I wanted this weekend, I GUESS I will try to be good this week.    

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 12, 2004)

*Tuesday Oct 12*

Meal 1
protein shake
oatmeal


Meal 2
protein shake
1 tblsp nat PB

Meal 3
steamed chicken/tofu
broccoli
2 handful microwave popcorn

Meal 4
pre wo
cottage cheese


DELTS/TRIS/ABS

-SEATED DUMBELL PRESS...3 X 5-7
-WG CABLE UPRIGHT ROW...3 X 5-7
-STANDING SIDE LATERAL...2 X 5-7
-STRAIGHT BAR PRESSDOWN...3 X 5-7
-CG SMITH BENCH PRESS...2 X 5-7
-2 ARM OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXTENSION...2 X 5-7
-ABS

Meal 5
Low carb chips   

Meal 6
buffalo burger and egg whites
salad


----------



## Paynne (Oct 12, 2004)

Morning Saph


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2004)

Well it looks like you are right back on track     My name is Jeni btw..nice to meet you


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 12, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Well it looks like you are right back on track     My name is Jeni btw..nice to meet you


Hi Jeni!  NIce to meet you too!    

My sister's name is Jennifer


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow, how many calories was that meal sapph?  I'd never be able to eat like that.

I'm great btw, just tired as hell .


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

Good morning Sapphy!  It's sooooooooooooooo cold here..it's MINUS 1 degree celcius!  I need to dig out my mitts!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Wow, how many calories was that meal sapph?  I'd never be able to eat like that.
> 
> I'm great btw, just tired as hell .


Hi Luke!!    

I have no idea how many calories that meal was... you mean the pizza and steak right?  Why can't you eat like that?  Are you cutting?  You look cut to me already!   I don't normally eat that way... but it was gooooood!!!  I have come to realize that eating TOO strict all the time is bad for me.  I seem to get leaner with some good cheat days.. lucky me!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 13, 2004)

Morning Miss Hottie


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 13, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Miss Hottie


Morning Mr Six pack!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 13, 2004)

*Wednesday Oct 13*

Meal 1
bagel 
protein shake
coffee

Meal 2
protein bar
blueberries
lf cottage cheese

Meal 3
turkey/lettuce/tomatoes in a wrap

Meal 4
protein shake

LEGS!!   

-LEG EXTENSION...4 X 4-6
-HACK SQUATS...3 X 5-7
-LEG PRESS...3 X 5-7
-LYING LEG CURL...4 X 4-6
-STIFF DEADLIFT...3 X 5-7
-CABLE STRAIGHT LEG KICKBACK...2 X 16-20
-LEG PRESS CALF...3 X 6-8
-SEATED CALF...2 X 6-8

I am trying to eat much and often on LEG days!  MAYBE they will actually GROW!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 13, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Morning Mr Six pack!!


Somebody has a new avi and she looks as hot as ever


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks Gary Hun!!

Guess what.. apparently someone at work logged in and saw me on here and told my boss, who in turn went online and looked at my journal (I Guess)  and saw I post during business hours.   The site is now blocked, although I could change THAT in a sec,  BUT I won't.
I wish he would have spoken to me and asked me to not go on the site...  
 no biggie, I will just write down what I eat on a piece of paper and update my journal at night!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 13, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks Gary Hun!!
> 
> Guess what.. apparently someone at work logged in and saw me on here and told my boss, who in turn went online and looked at my journal (I Guess) and saw I post during business hours. The site is now blocked, although I could change THAT in a sec, BUT I won't.
> I wish he would have spoken to me and asked me to not go on the site...
> no biggie, I will just write down what I eat on a piece of paper and update my journal at night!!


Well that dirty no good sob !   that sucks ! Less Cyndi


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 13, 2004)

You live in New York. Hire some mafia types to take that coworker out.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 13, 2004)

You really need to change your signature Cyndi, I can't help but stop and stare when I am browing IM.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 14, 2004)

That's aweful...I can't believe he went and read your journal!  I'd feel so violated...even tho it's there for all to see, but damn, it's your BOSS!

Have a great day anyway


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

And THAT is why I took down my butt photo ! hahahaha!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 14, 2004)

Morning Cyndi !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Cyndi !  
How's it going today ?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 14, 2004)

I guess I'll say good evening Miss Cyndi


----------



## BritChick (Oct 14, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks Gary Hun!!
> 
> Guess what.. apparently someone at work logged in and saw me on here and told my boss, who in turn went online and looked at my journal (I Guess)  and saw I post during business hours.   The site is now blocked, although I could change THAT in a sec,  BUT I won't.
> I wish he would have spoken to me and asked me to not go on the site...
> no biggie, I will just write down what I eat on a piece of paper and update my journal at night!!



Aww that sucks Cyndi. That 'someone' at work needs a kick in the pants!


----------



## gopro (Oct 14, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks Gary Hun!!
> 
> Guess what.. apparently someone at work logged in and saw me on here and told my boss, who in turn went online and looked at my journal (I Guess)  and saw I post during business hours.   The site is now blocked, although I could change THAT in a sec,  BUT I won't.
> I wish he would have spoken to me and asked me to not go on the site...
> no biggie, I will just write down what I eat on a piece of paper and update my journal at night!!



WHAT! Screw that sh%t. I will be needing to "pay a little visit" to your boss. Time to take care of things NY style sweetie!


----------



## Paynne (Oct 14, 2004)

That sucks. I wonder if the person who told on you logged on during WORK hours. No one else is surfing during work hours? You're the only one?


You'll just have to use yahoo or aim to msg everyone during work hours now 

They just blocked a ton of sites at the corporate level here and I was lucky in that they didn't block this one.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 14, 2004)

I used to get yelled at for surfing the web in my calculus class when everyone else was on the internet too but I was one of the few actually doing well in that class.  I think the teacher hated me


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 14, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> That sucks. I wonder if the person who told on you logged on during WORK hours. No one else is surfing during work hours? You're the only one?


I was thinkin the same thing LOL.

Back in highschool I use to browse the web in comp class and my teacher caught me...I said b/c you are fat you have no right to make me close this web site (it was IM) because I will bring it up to the board that you are profiling me and are prejudice to people who are health nuts!  I got an "A" in the class and never did another piece of work....I guess he believe me lol.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 14, 2004)

Yup it does suck!  Especially the whole feeling violated part!!    My boss saw my butt...     Oh well everyone has one!!!    

I think all you guys should come up here and kick some major A**    for me!!

My day was good... ate pretty well, GBC would be happy to hear I ate a bagel for breakfast.    

Gopro once again gave me a brutal leg workout.  I cried literally while doing the butt blaster...  this was after 4 sets of leg extensions, 4 sets of hack squats, 3 sets of leg presses, 4 sets of LLCs, 3 sets of SLDs...     
fiinshing up with leg press calves an seated calves... OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rest day today... got my hair trimmed and highlighted... the sun    

mmm I smell dinner.... talk to y'all later!!  

I can't wait to bench again on Saturday!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 14, 2004)

Mmmmmm bagels.  

This site has a lot of "guests" be wary of what you post.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 14, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Aww that sucks Cyndi. That 'someone' at work needs a kick in the pants!


I completely agree.  Jealous people suck.


----------



## SlimShady (Oct 14, 2004)

Hello there Sapphire! I just wanted to drop in and say hi.    Keep doing whatever it is ya do, cause you look just about perfect to me.  

 Your boss needs his butt kicked.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

Good mornin' cyndi!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

Good morning miss hottie!  That's a killer leg w/o girl!  Holy Crap, I'd be spewing after that!  ha ha ha

You SMELL dinner????  Yer honey bunny cooks??????      Where can I get one of those????


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 15, 2004)

Good Morning Stranger    LOL  It seems like forever since you,ve posted


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 16, 2004)

HI ALL! :WAVE:  

VE, yup my sweetie cooks!!      in the kitchen too!!     and that leg wo was brutal!!!     

GBC  I guess so, but I never post anything I wouldn't say.. so   to them!!    

Luke Hi Hun  not sure if it's jealousy...   doesn't matter anyway!!    

SlimShady  Hi!!  Thanks for saying hello!!!!  Remember I will be watching you!!    and thanks for the compliment!! 

Hey there GG!!  When is your contest over???  

Hey Gary aka Mr. Six pack!!    I will be posting more tommorow dont worry I am still here!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 17, 2004)

*Sunday Oct 17*

Meal 1
low carb bagel with egg white salad   
coffee
I am still hungry...  








Back Butt and calves today
UNDERHAND GRIP PULLDOWNS...3 X 4-6
-CG SEATED ROW...3 X 5-7
-ONE ARM ROW...3 X 5-7
-DEADLIFT...4 X 4-6
-ABDUCTION...3 X 15-20
-LEG PRESS CALF...3 X 6-8
-SEATED CALF...2 X 6-8

Yesterday was chest and bis and abs
DB flat press 30 pound dbsx6,30x6,35x4  warmup set 25pdbx8
Incline bench 65x6,65x6,65x6
Negative Dips 3x7 reps
barbell curls 35x7,45x6,45x5
seated alternate DB curls 15x6,15x6,15x6
Preacher one arm curls 15x6,15x6
abs
seating rope crunches 4x15
bench knee ins 4x15
hanging leg raises 3x15


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2004)

Hey chickie - contest over on the 19th. I will probably draw it out to the 21st which is when i take my pictures though. YAY!

 Not that i'll be resting much after. This girl's job is never done. I am going to start building up some muscle now that i've cut my body fat and can see what's underneath. I'm going for a feminine athletic look, not too much muscle but enough definition without having to flex for it to show. 

 I also want to get my diet down to a science. So I'll be working on that, learning as I go, still.

 Good morning! Whatcha up to?


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 17, 2004)

That sounds like what I want, a bit of muscle without flexing but not too crazy.  I actually think too lean is unattractive 
Lucky me.. GP is more concerned with me gaining muscle so I can eat a bit more and less strict then some.  He lets me eat bagels for breakfast!!    

I am heading off to the gym!!   imagine that!!!    I am actually gonna do a bit of cardio.... walk on treadmill for 30 minutes, that is the most I have done in about 9 months!!!  Luckily I have a good cardio base, used to RUN constantly.    then lift.
Probably clean the house the rest of the day...    

How about you?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> That sounds like what I want, a bit of muscle without flexing but not too crazy. I actually think too lean is unattractive
> Lucky me.. GP is more concerned with me gaining muscle so I can eat a bit more and less strict then some. He lets me eat bagels for breakfast!!
> 
> I am heading off to the gym!!   imagine that!!!    I am actually gonna do a bit of cardio.... walk on treadmill for 30 minutes, that is the most I have done in about 9 months!!! Luckily I have a good cardio base, used to RUN constantly.  then lift.
> ...


 Bagels for breakfast! haha! That's yet another food I've forgotten the taste of! Enjoy, darlin'! I guess I'll get reacquainted when I change up my diet in the next few weeks! 

 Cardio in a little bit, then going out to the thrift stores for some halloween costume ideas... i have a party on the 30th, and still no costume. 

 I may also go by Crunch Gym on south beach to find out what their prices are like. They have the coolest classes, and I could stand to add some spice to my cardio.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 17, 2004)

Morning Sexy  

I just finished my RR leg workout , Can you help me out of my chair and lead me around the rest of the day ?  I didn't know whether to puke or cry towards the end. Came close to doing both


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

Good morning Sapphy!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 18, 2004)

Good morning Sapphire!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 18, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> That sounds like what I want, a bit of muscle without flexing but not too crazy.


Yea, me too.......then I wanted to push it a bit further just to see if I could do it   It is hard to stay lean anyway, but it was fun while it lasted .  Hubby is happy to see the "too lean" dissapear


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 18, 2004)

_hmmmm, things are looking good in here Saphie!!!! keep up the hard work!!!!!_


----------



## gopro (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 18, 2004)

g'mornin' Sapph


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi all!!   

Today is rest day... I kept carbs very low since I have been eating them like mad lately!!    

Yesterday's back butt and calves wo was good!!  I actually did 6 pullups all by myself, real ones not assisted!!  Deadlifts went well, no back pain, kept the weight light though, 115 pounds.

This is rep range week for me too Gary starting tommorow!!  Except legs, legs are power... for a while as per the big boss.     GP   Hi Honey!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 18, 2004)

mmmm rest day 

Hi Sapph!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 18, 2004)

Awesome job on the pullups Sapph!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 18, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> mmmm rest day
> 
> Hi Sapph!


Hi Luke!!  How ya feeling??  Still pooped???


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 18, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Awesome job on the pullups Sapph!


THANK YOU!!  I was sooo happy!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 18, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Luke!! How ya feeling?? Still pooped???


  I'm ROCKin' now!  Just in time to go to bed, go figure


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Good morning, Cyndi!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

Good morning beautiful...WAY TO GO on those pullups girl..that's so impressive


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 19, 2004)

Mornig Sexy Lady  


You should do like Monstar and make a video !!  I would love to see you doing your 100 lb bench or your pull ups. Of course I'm just weird like that


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> ...  I actually did 6 pullups all by myself, real ones not assisted!! ...


 HOLY CRAP!!!! That's awesome. Reverse grip or wide grip? I can barely do more than one, wide grip. But if I reverse and use my biceps i can do like 5.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

unassisted pull ups 

I'm with Gary ... I'd like to see a video of that too ... or of you just sitting watching TV, walking the dog ...


----------



## Rissole (Oct 19, 2004)

Hello baby 
You doin chins all by yourself hey..? Look out for those wings, they'll be popin out in no time if you keep that up.


----------



## Paynne (Oct 19, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You should do like Monstar and make a video !!



Video! We need video!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning Sapphy!  Whatcha got planned for hump day?


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 20, 2004)

HUMP DAY!  I forgot!  G'morning Cyndi


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Good morning, Cyndy! Damn.. it's hump day. And I'm not ... well. Never mind. Some of us prefer to call it Wednesday.  hahahha!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

ha ha, ya, we are both in THAT boat too...lots of boats we are in eh?


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 20, 2004)

It's a big boat


----------



## Velvet (Oct 20, 2004)

too funny, thanks I needed that


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

Morning Cyndi     Congrats on the pull ups, I can't do one by myself, well, I haven't tried in a while, but I doubt it.  Have fun with the cardio, I wish I didn't have to do it!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 20, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> too funny, thanks I needed that


 
 HAHAHAHAHAH, man i love you guys. you crack me up.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 20, 2004)

At least it's a funny boat


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2004)

Awesome on the pull-ups Saph!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2004)

I had hump day yesterday.... you guys are behind


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey GANG!!  
THANKS!!!!!
I was so happy with the pullups... overhand grip but not TOO wide.   

What's all this talk about humping in boats????     Naughty naughty, do not discuss sex without me being HERE!!!      

OK today was LEGS    

Squats 90x8, 120x6,130x6, 150x5
HAck squats 90x8, 120x7, 140x7,140x7
Single leg leg press 50 pounds+barx6,samex6,samex6 each leg
Lying leg curls 70x8, 80x6,80x6,90x4
SDL 110x6,110x6,110x6 still babying the back
Butt blaster 30x12,30x12,30x12  OUCHIE!!!
Standing calf 260x10, 280x8,300x8,320x6

Diet 
ALOT of food, but it's LEG DAY!!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Diet
> ALOT of food, but it's LEG DAY!!!


Sounds like my diet now....


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 20, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Sounds like my diet now....


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2004)

Can i give you a spot on those SLDL's....? Please....???


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 20, 2004)

Woo Hooo !!!!!!  New Avi  

Hi Sexy    Good leg wo !


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2004)

* gulp *
Morning ... afternoon ... evening miss Sapph


----------



## ROCKSTAR (Oct 21, 2004)

WOW Sapphire !!!!!You put me in the moodI think I am in LOVE


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 21, 2004)

Take a number. Next up is 44583.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 22, 2004)

Morning!!! Have a good weekend!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

Good morning, Sapphy!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 22, 2004)

Morning Sapphy..what do you and the fam have planned for this weekend?


----------



## ROCKSTAR (Oct 22, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Take a number. Next up is 44583.


Sapphire looks to be worth the wait


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey there Girls!!    How are you all????


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Take a number. Next up is 44583.


I've got 44584


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 23, 2004)

Nice back NT!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 23, 2004)

*Saturday Oct 22*

Meal 1
ff cheddar
low carb bagel
coffee


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 23, 2004)

G'morning Cyndi 

what's a low carb bagel taste like?


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 23, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> G'morning Cyndi
> 
> what's a low carb bagel taste like?


Hey Luke!

Not as good as a regular one!      More bready and not as much favor, BUT only 20 grams of carbs!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Sapphy..what do you and the fam have planned for this weekend?


Hey V

Chris and I are going to my sister's OCtoberfest!!    
How about you???


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 23, 2004)

Is it the size of a quater? 






			
				Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Luke!
> 
> Not as good as a regular one!  More bready and not as much favor, BUT only 20 grams of carbs!


----------



## Spitfire (Oct 23, 2004)

Hey Sapph, as always I love to avi, I hope I can get online during the week, I miss talking to you...


----------



## Rissole (Oct 24, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Luke!
> 
> Not as good as a regular one!      More bready and not as much favor, BUT only 20 grams of carbs!


Why worry about carbs???? They are great 

Hi Saph


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 24, 2004)

Good afternoon Sapph


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2004)

Happy Monday Sapphy   How was your weekend?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

hey there pretty lady


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

Sapphy???  Where are you?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Sapphy???  Where are you?


 Not just sapphy either. Tony has been MIA for days, too. It's not the same without these people!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

Sapphy AND Tony?  Hum, sounds suspicious


----------



## Rissole (Oct 26, 2004)

Saphy...... oh Saphy......


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 26, 2004)

YOOHOO!!  I AM HERE!!!    

Just been so busy!    Running to workout now, but  to GG, VE, Rissy for missing me!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 26, 2004)

Working out is more important than IM!! You go girl and work on the hot bod of yours


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 26, 2004)

Geez Ris, your back is distracting...    You got muscles on muscles!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks Saph  Everything about you is distracting


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

*We miss you Sapphy!!*

Busy day today?


----------



## Paynne (Oct 28, 2004)

Anyone seen Saphy?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 28, 2004)

I miss u too! BTW this is my favorite avi of yours EVER!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 28, 2004)

BTW..what brand of bagels has only 20g carbs for their low carb bagels??


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)

G'ood afternoon Sapph


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 28, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> BTW..what brand of bagels has only 20g carbs for their low carb bagels??


I get them at a bagel store across the street I will check out the brand name, they don't really taste that great.   

You like my wimpy back?  Thaks Hun... actually if you squint and stare at the pic for 20 minutes you can see some muscle!!    

Hi VE and Luke and Paynne!!  
I am still here, just busy....LEGS today!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 28, 2004)

Your back is sexy and beautiful.  Work of art and I can def tell you work out, SO HUSH.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 28, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Your back is sexy and beautiful.  Work of art and I can def tell you work out, SO HUSH.


Well thank you GBC!!          
You made my night!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 28, 2004)

You're welcome!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

ya, what she said... 

Good morning Sapphy..good to see you back


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey Saph! welcome back!  good mornign!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> ... and stare at the pic for 20 minutes ...



I can't speak for everyone, but I know I've stared at your pics for more than 20 minutes  

Hey ... how is Chris' IM training coming along?


----------



## ROCKSTAR (Oct 29, 2004)

A husband, tired of his wife asking him how she looks, buys her a full length mirror. This does little to help, as now she just stands in front of the mirror, looking at herself, asking him how she looks. 

One day, fresh out of the shower, she is yet again in front of the mirror, now complaining that her breasts are too small. 

Uncharacteristically, the husband comes up with a suggestion. "If you want your breasts to grow, then every day take a piece of toilet paper and rub it between your breasts for a few seconds." 

Willing to try anything, the wife fetches a piece of toilet paper, and stands in front of the mirror, rubbing it between her breasts. 

"How long will this take?" she asks. 

"They'll grow gradually larger over a period of some years," he replies. 

The wife stops. "Why do you think rubbing a piece of toilet paper between my breasts everyday will make my breasts grow?" she asks. The husband shrugs. "Why not, it worked for your ass, didn't it?"


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2004)

OMG..bet that man is now dead and buried....deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep in the ground..or in a sewer or in... ah, nevermind


----------



## ROCKSTAR (Oct 29, 2004)

*You Know You're A Bodybuilder If.... *

You cut the collars out of all of your workout shirts.

You wear shorts that are tighter than most woman???s shorts. 

All of your workout clothes resemble a zebra for some reason.

You drink more water than a camel in the middle of a drought. 

You wear some kind of big utility work boot when you lift.

You know where the best mirror is in the gym that shows your definition. 

You tend to do most of your workouts in front of the mirror. 

You literally read Bodybuilding magazines cover to cover.

You have face wrinkles from intense grunting and straining that normal people don't have. 

       You have no idea what supplements to take. 

Your monthly supplement bill is more than your monthly mortgage

If you happen to wake up at 3:00 a.m., you make yourself a protein shake. 

You start lifting earlier than the U.S. military even gets out of bed. 

You take 30 minutes loading 45 pound plates on the leg press machine when you do legs. 

You tend to run instead of sprint, jog instead of run, speed walk instead of jog, walk instead of speed walk, sit instead of walk, lay down instead of sit, nap instead of lay down and sleep instead of nap just to give yourself more rest and recuperation time to grow. 

You have more bikinis than your wife or girlfriend. 

You can't stop yourself from squeezing a front abdominal shot in the mirror when you are the only one in a public restroom. 

You do the above even with people in the restroom and ask them what they think.

Your wife or girlfriend has more body hair than you do. 

Your abdominals are super ripped, but for some reason this area is so bloated that it bulges out further than your chest. 

You hate 13 page magazine information articles on new supplements. 

Eight of your buddies have to sit on top of the leg press machine when you do legs. 

Donkey calf raises don't embarrass you anymore. 

      You prefer black and white photos of yourself instead of color. 

You know where the best corner of the gym is where the light above you shows off all of your serration's the best. 

People stop working out and watch you as you do your dead lifts. 

You need 2 spotters when you do squats. 

You pose more than 20 times a day in any mirror available. 

You boil eggs 3 dozen at a time. 

You eat tuna and rice for breakfast. 

You have realized and accepted that your "partying" days are now over. 

You eat 6 to 9 meals a day. 

You know the gram count of every known protein food source on the planet. 

A rice cake contains more water in it than you do on the day of your competition. 

Your veins look like a road atlas of the U.S. 

Your wife/husband or girlfriend/boyfriend just up and left you one day. 

You have thrown up after doing heavy legs. 

You dry heave after doing heavy legs. 

You REALLY can't straighten out your elbows. 

Your triceps sit out at 45 degree angles from resting on your huge lats.

When you hear six-pack, you think of abs instead of beer.

You always have a cooler of food riding shot-gun in your car.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 29, 2004)

Very funny RS!!  That husband is in BIG trouble!!!    

Do think this make my butt look fat???  

AND my BF Chris DOES have less hair than I do!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 29, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I can't speak for everyone, but I know I've stared at your pics for more than 20 minutes
> 
> Hey ... how is Chris' IM training coming along?


Hey NT 

Mrs NT and baby NT look fab in you AVI!!    

Chris is doing the latest method of IM training.... one bottle of red wine a night!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey Saph! welcome back!  good mornign!


Hey Ivy!!  Thanks!!  How are ya???


----------



## Rissole (Oct 31, 2004)

Talk to us hun... what's doin...??


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 31, 2004)

G'mornin' Sapph


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 31, 2004)

Morning Ris and Luke!  

Hmm let's see, had a good chest wo yesterday, shock week!  I am nice and sore today!!      Heading to the gym now for back butt and calves.
What's new with you guys??



Ris your avi is   , those abs are    !!!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks baby.... i'd like to give you a good chest workout 
Had a top notch weekend and met some new people at a gym party, i think they will become great friends. We just spent all night yakin....  and drinkin


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

A gym party Ris? What an awesome idea...doubt our gym would do that..it's too big and comercialized   

Good morning Sapphy....how was Halloween?  I'll post a pic of all the candy that was dumped all over my living room carpet post trick or treating


----------



## Rissole (Nov 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> A gym party Ris? What an awesome idea...doubt our gym would do that..it's too big and comercialized
> 
> Good morning Sapphy....how was Halloween?  I'll post a pic of all the candy that was dumped all over my living room carpet post trick or treating


Mmmm candy 
We just had the people that were getting personal training, it kept it to a good size. Just try and think of a way you can restrict the size


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Mmmm candy
> We just had the people that were getting personal training, it kept it to a good size. Just try and think of a way you can restrict the size



Invite me next time k?   

Good morning Cyndi!


----------



## ROCKSTAR (Nov 2, 2004)

Morning Sapphy..  how was your halloween?  Eat lots of candy?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 2, 2004)

g'mornin' sapphy


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 2, 2004)

Morning VE, Ris, RS and Luke!!!!

How are ya all?  Didn't really eat too much candy.. one piece actually.  I am a good girl.    

 RS you look familiar.. do you live in NY????


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 2, 2004)

hey there pretty lady


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey there Handsome!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 2, 2004)

* giggle * 

Are you still on an internet ban at work?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2004)

Where's my Cyndi ? !  




Hope you had a great Thanksgiving !


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 27, 2004)

GW where do you find these those things LOL they are to funny some of em.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> GW where do you find these those things LOL they are to funny some of em.


www.smileycentral.com


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

Good morning girlie, are you MIA?


----------



## Paynne (Nov 29, 2004)

She's been more MIA than me and I haven't had an internet connection for a week.  We'll just have to whore it up in here til she comes back.


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey gang... I guess I was MIA!!!  , still training HARDER than ever though, just been busy! 

I will try to be better with my journal, I need a new AVI too....


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 5, 2004)

Welcome back!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 5, 2004)

I was just thinking of you yesterday...  I didn't remember seeing your journal up on the recent post list in a while. As long as everything is going good


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi Cyndi  


We miss you !


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

Sapphy?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2004)

Ho Ho Ho !  Nice Avi !  As always


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

Morning Cyndi..smokin avi girl...er..miss claus


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

So both Sapphy AND Andrea are MIA!

  this is a horrible day


----------

